# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Бхактивайбха́ва Сва́ми

## Оля Баганина

*Бхактивайбха́ва Сва́ми*



*Биография*

*Бхактивайбха́ва Сва́ми* (нем. Bhaktivaibhava Swami; имя при рождении -  Гуннар Рейман,

*Ранние годы (1951—1970)*

Гуннар Рейман родился 28 марта 1951 года в Германии, став четвёртым и последним ребёнком в семье. Его родители родом из Риги. Детство и отрочество Реймана прошли в Гамбурге, ФРГ. В детстве родители пытались учить его русскому языку, который казался ему «очень странным». Во время учёбы в художественном колледже Рейман увлёкся буддизмом и подумывал о совершении паломничества в Тибет и принятии монашества.

В 1969 году Рейман примкнул к движению хиппи. В 1970 он впервые познакомился с гаудия-вайшнавизмом, встретив на улице кришнаита, распространившего ему листовку с лекцией основателя Международного общества сознания Кришны (ИСККОН) Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады. В лекции, изобиловавшей непонятными санскритскими терминами, говорилось о варнашрама-дхарме. Рейману особенно запомнилась одна фраза: «Сознание Кришны очищает всё наше существование. И это так восхитительно!».

Весной 1970 года Рейман, будучи в то время членом коммуны хиппи, посетил в гамбургском ночном клубе концерт рок-группы, исполнившей со сцены мантру «Харе Кришна». Привлёкшись мантрой, от лидера группы Рейман узнал о кришнаитах и о том, что в Гамбурге есть кришнаитский храм (в то время единственный в Германии). В тот же день он впервые нанёс туда визит, а через три дня принял монашеский образ жизни, присоединившись к группе из пяти монахов, уже живших в храме.

* Проповедническая деятельность в 1970-е — 1980-е годы*

В первый год монашеской жизни, Рейман вместе с другими кришнаитами ежедневно по шесть часов пел мантру «Харе Кришна» на улицах Гамбурга. В 1971 году он отправился в Западный Берлин, где оказал содействие в открытии кришнаитского храма. В том же году он получил духовное посвящение у Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, который инициировал его через письмо, дав ему духовное имя на санскрите «Авинас Чандра Даса». В 1972 году, вернувшись в Гамбург, Авинас Чандра Даса помогал выпускать официальный журнал ИСККОН «Back to Godhead» на немецком языке.

В 1976 году Авинас Чандра Даса отправился проповедовать в коммунистическую Чехословакию, намереваясь распространять там вайшнавскую религиозную литературу и основать кришнаитский храм. Его попытка, однако, не увенчалась успехом. Проблемы начались уже на границе, когда власти конфисковали имевшиеся у него экземпляры «Бхагавад-гиты как она есть», которые он пытался ввезти в страну. В эти же годы Авинас Чандра Даса начал представлять традицию гаудия-вайшнавизма в арабских странах, в частности в Ливане, где в то время шла гражданская война и происходили межрелигиозные конфликты.

* Деятельность в руководстве ИСККОН (с 1987 года по настоящее время)*

В 1987 году Авинас Чандра Даса начал исполнять обязанности инициирующего гуру и принимать учеников. В 1991 году он принял санньясу (уклад жизни в отречении), получив новое имя «Бхактивайбхава Свами». В 1995 году Бхактивайбхава Свами был избран членом Руководящего совета Международного общества сознания Кришны.

*Gauranga Bhajan Band (1990-е годы)*

В 1990 году, вместе с Харикешей Свами, Шачинанданой Свами и Кришна-кшетрой Дасой Бхактивайбхава Свами основал музыкальную группу Gauranga Bhajan Band, исполнявшую традиционные вайшнавские бхаджаны и киртаны в современной музыкальной обработке. Gauranga Bhajan Band путешествовал с гастролями по Восточной Европе, собирая на свои концерты тысячи людей. Группа исполняла медитативную музыку под инструментальный аккомпанемент ситара и таблы, пела вайшнавские бхаджаны и мантру «Харе Кришна» в стиле рок с использованием электронных инструментов, давала шоу мультимедиа и представления театра пантомимы. В июле 1992 года Gauranga Bhajan Band вместе с известным британским певцом Боем Джорджем провели серию концертов в России. Последний концерт состоялся в Москве, в спортивном комплексе «Олимпийский». На него собралось более 30 тыс. человек, певших вместе с кришнаитами и Боем Джорджем мантру «Харе Кришна».

*VedaVision*

В начале 2000-х годов Бхактивайбхава Свами создал кинокомпанию VedaVision. В 2003 году Veda Vision выпустила документальный фильм о священной реке Ганге «Mother Ganga: A Journey Along the Sacred Ganges River», спродюсированный Бхактивайбхавой Свами. В 2009 году Бхактивайбхава Свами выступил режиссёром, сценаристом и продюсером документального фильма «The Lost Village», повествующего о судьбе исчезающих в процессе урбанизации индийских деревень и деревенского образа жизни.

----------


## Оля Баганина



----------


## Югала Прити д.д. BVS

"НЕКТАР НАСТАВЛЕНИЙ"
Семинар, прочитанный Его Святейшеством Шрилой А.Ч. Даса Бхактивайбхавой Свами 
в Одессе в 1998 году

День первый
Введение

Добро пожаловать на наш семинар,  посвящённый "Нектару наставлений" Шрилы Рупы Госвами. Перед началом я хотел бы предложить свои почтительные поклоны Шриле Прабхупаде и всем предыдущим ачарйам.
Рупа Госвами, автор Шри Упадешамриты, часто чувствовал глубокую разлуку с Господом Кришной, подобно тому, как Шримати Радхарани чувствовала разлуку с Кришной в то время, когда Он покинул Вриндаван и уехал в Матхуру. Когда Господь Чайтанйа проходил по улицам Нилачалы, видя сады, которые росли по обочинам дороги, Он сразу же вспоминал о Вриндаване. Видя песочные дюны в Нилачале, Он сразу же вспоминал о Говардхане. Видя волны океана, Он вспоминал о реке Ямуне. И в действительности, благодаря своему умонастроению, Он всегда находился во Вриндаване. Когда Он хотя бы немного  приходил во внешнее сознание, Он рассказывал о науке сознания Кришны, науке преданного служения, и суть того, что говорил Господь Чайтанйа, была записана Рупой Госвами в форме Шри Упадешамриты, "Нектара наставлений". В некоторых комментариях к "Нектару наставлений" Шрила Прабхупада просто вставлял целые абзацы из комментариев Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура, которые известны, как Анувритти. До того, как Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати написал комментарий к этой книге, Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур также составил свой комментарий., и наш семинар основан, в основном, на комментариях Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура. Он написал 12 статей, посвящённых шести вещам, которые благоприятны для преданного служения, и шести вещам, которые являются препятствиями для преданного служения. Этот материал печатался в журнале “Саджана-тошани”, а в 1943 году эти статьи были изданы в форме книги, которая называется “Шри Бхактйалока”. Эта книга переведена на английский язык.
Также я могу посоветовать вам, чтобы перед тем, как  прийти на семинар, вы читали комментарии ко 2-му и 3-му стиху из "Нектара наставлений", потому, что мы не будет слишком вдаваться в комментарии. Вы, естественно, должны знать комментарии к стихам Шрилы Прабхупады. Если вы будете знать комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады, вы поразитесь, как четко Шрила Прабхупада следовал линии Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати и Бхактивиноды Тхакура. Этот семинар поможет вам улучшите понимание многих  шлок. Я буду цитировать множество стихов, и вы увидите, какая связь существует между этими темами, поэтому я советую всем вам принести записные книжки. 
Шрила Прабхупада написал прекрасное введение. Иногда, когда мы читаем комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады, нам кажется, что это простые слова, простые комментарии. Но это только так кажется. Утверждения Шрилы Прабхупады могут заключать в себе очень глубокий смысл, и этот смысл заключен в очень простых словах. В предисловии Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что сознание Кришны развивается под руководством Шри Рупы Госвами. Нектар  наставления написан рукой Рупы Госвами, и движение сознания Кришны управляется  его руководством. Другими словами, он следит за нами и ведет нас, а  мы также должны следить за ним и следовать по его стопам. В "Нектаре преданности" Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что мы все известны как рупануги, мы следуем по стопам Шри Рупы Госвами. Гаудийа-вайшнав - это тот, кто следует по стопам Шри Рупы Госвами, и все мы, люди из Харе Кришна, известны как Гаудийа-вайшнавы.  Шри Чайтанйа Махапрабху был также Гаудийа-вайшнавом, а шесть Госвами были его прямыми учениками. Гаудийа вайшнавы следуют Чайтанйе Махапрабху, и непосредственными последователями Чайтанйи Махапрабху являются шесть Госвами. Чтобы правильно понять учение Чайтанйи Махапрабху, человек должен внимательно читать литературу шести Госвами. Поэтому Нароттама дас Тхакур пел:

рупа-рагхунатха-паде    хоибе акути
кабе хама буджхабо се   джугала-пирити

Джугала-пирити означает "трансцендентные игры Божественной четы, Радхи и Кришны". И понять это возможно при условии "рупа-рагхунатха-паде", только следуя по стопам Рупы Госвами и шести Госвами Вриндавана. А иначе мы никогда не сможем понять трансцендентные игры Радхи и Кришны.
В действительности, смыслом сознания Кришны является предание себя любовному служению Радхе и Кришне, олицетворением которых является Шри Чайтанйа Махапрабху. Шри Рупа Госвами был лидером среди всех Госвами, и чтобы дать руководство к нашей деятельности, он написал "Нектар наставлений". Шри Чайтанйа Махапрабху, например, оставил после себя Шикшаштаку, подобно этому, Рупа Госвами оставил нам Упадешамриту для того, чтобы мы могли стать чистыми  преданными Кришны. 
В "Чайтанйа Чаритамрите" Прабхупада отмечает, что ИСККОН является ветвью древа Господа Чайтанйи. В действительности, все ветви на этом древе являются личностями. Когда Прабхупада говорит, что ИСККОН является ветвью, он имеет в виду, что он сам олицетворяет определённую ветвь, но благодаря своему смирению, он говорит: "Мы являемся ветвью", -  и мы все этим очень гордимся. На самом деле, это означает, что этой ветвью является Прабхупада, и его ученики, его последователи могут также, в свою очередь,  стать веточками на этом древе. 
Кришнадас Кавирадж Госвами описывает далее, что дерево стало приносить множество плодов, и как садовник, Господь Чайтанйа  был очень рад этому. Затем Он подумал: "Как Я могу наслаждаться плодами в одиночестве?", - и задумался над тем, как раздать эти плоды, раздать их бесплатно. Эти слова Шри Чайтанйа Махапрабху произнёс для того, чтобы показать нам, что миссия сознания Кришны состоит в том, чтобы помогать Ему распространять плоды с дерева бхакти. Это секрет практики сознания Кришны – чем больше мы распространяем сознание Кришны, тем больше мы сами наслаждаемся этими плодами. 
Мы пришли к сознанию Кришны не для того, чтобы страдать. Разве не так? Кто присоединился к этому движению, чтобы страдать здесь? Поднимите руки. Никто. А кто присоединился к движению, чтобы наслаждаться? Чтобы быть счастливым и наслаждаться? Я присоединился именно по этой причине. В материальном мире я слишком много страдал. Я захотел остановить это страдание, но вскоре увидел, что мое желание наслаждаться было слишком большим запросом, и я подумал: "Ну вот, сейчас я буду наслаждаться", -  но в действительности не тут то было. Конечно, какое-то наслаждение есть – много гулабджамунов, мощные киртаны. На фестивалях Бхакти Бринда Говинда Госвами Махарадж ведёт свои киртаны каждую ночь до трех часов утра. Это один из видов наслаждения. Это трансцендентное диско в сознании Кришны. Очевидно, что это – наслаждение. У нас замечательный прасад и множество замечательных преданных. Глаза у преданных постоянно блестят – все смотрят, смотрят, смотрят. Когда я читаю джапу по утрам, преданные постоянно смотрят друг на друга. Это наслаждение для глаз, потому что преданные – это замечательные люди. Они не завидуют вам и не хотят вас убить, они хорошие люди. Общение с преданными – это наслаждение, это просто замечательно. 
Но мы должны принять и тот факт, что иногда мы не очень-то наслаждаемся. Особенно, когда начинаем всерьез воспринимать свой ум. Ум становится беспокойным: "Может я должен пойти сюда, а может быть туда?" А когда мы чувствуем беспокойство в своем сознании Кришны,  наши наслаждение и счастье уменьшаются. В такие моменты нужно заниматься тем, чтобы больше давать сознания Кришны другим. Это не так, что мы просто берем и держим его только для себя. Хитрость Махапрабху в том, что если мы хотим оставить сознание Кришны только себе, оно просто уходит. Это хитрость Чаитанйи Махапрабху, потому что Он хотел, чтобы мы раздавали его. Это желание Махапрабху. Если вы не будете этого делать, то будете разочаровываться все больше и больше. Но вот мы получаем информацию: "Распространяйте сознание Кришны и вы будете вновь наслаждаться!" Таким образом, Шри Чаитанйа Махапрабху подшутил над нами, Он сделал так, чтобы мы все выходили и распространяли сознание Кришны.
И Шрила Прабхупада поднимает один вопрос: "Что же за плоды хочет раздать Шри Чаитанйа Махапрабху?" Он отвечает, цитируя стих из Чаитанйа-Чаритамриты: "Пусть Господь, который известен, как сын Шримати Шачи-деви, будет всегда находиться в глубине вашего сердца. Он появился в век Кали, по Своей беспричинной милости Он пришел дать нам то, что до этого не раздавала никакая другая инкарнация – это самое тайное знание о сокровенных взаимоотношениях Божественной Четы." Чаитанйа Махапрабху пришел дать то, что не давала ни одна другая инкарнация,  в частности, это любовь к Радхе и Кришне, и понимание любви Радхи и Кришны, игры Радхи и Кришны и служение Радхе и Кришне. Шрила Прабхупада отмечает в предисловии тоже самое, что говорил Шри Чаитанйа Махапрабху. Для того, чтобы понять любовные взаимоотношения Радхи и Кришны и погрузиться в них и служить Им, мы должны очень скрупулезно изучать книги шести Госвами, из которых "Нектар наставлений" является очень, очень важной. В самом начале Шрила Прабхупада говорит о цели этой книги, которая состоит в том, чтобы развить любовь к Радхе и Кришне.


НЕКТАР НАСТАВЛЕНИЙ
стих 1
вачо вегам манасах кродха-вегам
джихва-вегам ударопастха-вегам
этан веган йо вишахета дхирах
сарвам апимам притхивим са шишйат
"Уравновешенный человек, способный контролировать речь, совладать с требованиями ума, умеющий сдерживать гнев и укрощать побуждения языка, желудка и гениталий, обладает всеми качествами, необходимыми для того, чтобы принимать учеников повсюду в мире."
Шрила Прабхупада приводит цитату из обсуждения, которое произошло между Махараджем Парикшитом и Шукадевой Госвами. Шукадева Госвами описывает адские страдания, которые ждут обусловленные души. Махараджа Парикшит, будучи очень сострадательным вайшнавом, был опечален тем фактом, что множество обусловленных душ должно страдать из-за своей греховной деятельности. Он стал вопрошать Шукадеву Госвами о том, есть ли какой-нибудь способ освободить их от адских страданий, и Шукадева Госвами ответил, что это возможно, благодаря практике брахмачарйи.
Он описал множество разных процессов, которые известны как прайашчитта, очистительные процессы. Но Махараджа Парикшит был очень разумен, он сразу же понял, что этого недостаточно, что это лишь внешний процесс, благодаря которому, сердце, ни в коем случае, не очищается. Он привел пример со слоном, который омывается, но, как только выходит из воды, сразу же вновь осыпает свое тело пылью. Приведя этот пример, Махараджа Парикшит спросил: "Какой смысл в таком омовении?"
Подобным образом, горошины, которые хранится на протяжении долгого времени, становятся твердые, как камень, и кажется, что они совершенно безжизненны, мертвы. Но стоит их посадить в благоприятную почву и полить водой, они прорастают вновь.  Прайашчитта подобна этому - вы практикуете аскезы, тапасйи, и ваше сердце становится таким же твердым, как старые горошины. Теперь вы думаете, что все ваши греховные желания, привычки находятся под контролем, но, как только ситуация немного меняется, греховные желания прорастают – через уши, через нос и пр. Следовательно, такой контроль недостаточен. Вы должны взять эти горошинки и бросить в горячее гхи, тогда они больше не прорастут. Огонь, горячее гхи – это огонь санкиртаны или преданного служения. Это - единственный процесс, способный уничтожить все корни греховных желаний. 
То, о чем мы сейчас прочитали в первом стихе, не является прямым бхакти, поскольку контроль желудка - это ещё не преданное служение. Контроль языка, сам по себе, также не является преданным служением. В "Нектаре преданности" Рупа Госвами и Шрила Прабхупада объяснили, что контроль ума и чувств не являются составляющими преданного служения. 
Подобным образом, горошины, которые хранятся на протяжении долгого времени, становятся твердые, как камень, и кажется, что они совершенно безжизненны, мертвы. Но стоит их посадить в благоприятную почву и полить водой, они прорастают вновь.  Прайашчитта подобна этому - вы практикуете аскезы, тапасйи, и ваше сердце становится таким же твердым, как старые горошины. Теперь вы думаете, что все ваши греховные желания, привычки находятся под контролем, но, как только ситуация немного меняется, греховные желания прорастают – через уши, через нос и пр. Следовательно, такой контроль недостаточен. Вы должны взять эти горошинки и бросить в горячее гхи, тогда они больше не прорастут. Огонь, горячее гхи – это огонь санкиртаны или преданного служения. Это - единственный процесс, способный уничтожить все корни греховных желаний. 
То, о чем мы сейчас прочитали в первом стихе, не является прямым бхакти, поскольку контроль желудка - это ещё не преданное служение. Контроль языка, сам по себе, также не является преданным служением. В "Нектаре преданности" Рупа Госвами и Шрила Прабхупада объяснили, что контроль ума и чувств не являются составляющими преданного служения. 
Карми, гйани и йоги тоже контролируют свои чувства. Например, Хиранйакашипу, который, очевидно, обладал очень высокой квалификацией и мог контролировать свои чувства, язык и желудок настолько, что в конце от них ничего не осталось. А мы думаем про себя, что являемся аскетами, но аскетом был он. Он просто прекратил есть, он вообще все прекратил. Тем не менее, он не был бхакти-йогом. Хиранйакашипу не был бхактой, он был демоном, асурой. Поэтому простой контроль чувств не является признаком преданности, но это помогает в преданном служении, поэтому мы это принимаем. Рупа Госвами описывает это, и позже мы увидим, насколько это важно - контролировать чувства. Потому что, если для нас невозможно контролировать чувства, позже они могут вообще разрушить все наше преданное служение. Это объясняется в "Хари-бхакти-виласе". Там приводятся две составляющие процесса предания, подобно тому, как это описывается в первом стихе – контроль чувств благоприятен для преданного служения. Это благоприятно, это помогает, так объясняется в "Хари-бхакти-виласе". Мы должны принимать то, что благоприятно и отвергать то, что неблагоприятно для нашего сознания Кришны. 
Все начинается с предания себя. Если мы не можем предаться и не можем контролировать свои чувства, мы, практически, ничего не сможем сделать. Преданный должен понять необходимость предания себя, потому что, если мы хотим предаться, мы будем способны терпеть всевозможные трудности. Объясняется, что все начинается с предания себя духовному учителю. Но даже после того, как мы предались духовному учителю, мы можем чувствовать беспокойство со стороны чувств, поэтому мы должны пытаться контролировать их и терпеть эти побуждения. Но нужно всегда помнить, что самые важные процессы это - шраванам и киртанам. Это - самые важные процессы. 
Однажды один ученик Шрилы Прабхупады сказал: "Шрила Прабхупада, так сложно контролировать свой ум." Это популярный вопрос: "Как я могу контролировать свой ум?" И Шрила Прабхупада ответил: "Ты не можешь контролировать свой ум. Ты просто думай о том, как служить Шри Чаитанйе Махапрабху, и Он Сам будет контролировать твой ум". Вот в чем состоит процесс контроля, но если мы пытаемся контролировать свой ум независимо, то придет неудача. Это невозможно. Если же мы искренне пытаемся служить гуру и Кришне, Они будут контролировать наш ум, Они будут это делать за нас, поскольку Они знают, как это делать. В действительности, это является несложным процессом. Вы должны просто медитировать и думать позитивно о нашем процессе, и это постепенно приведет наши ум и чувства под контроль. 
Например, сейчас, мы совершаем преданное служение, мы слушаем – это шраванам, и чувства автоматически  находятся под контролем. Разве не так? Вы не бегаете туда-сюда, чтобы удовлетворить свои чувства. Нет, вы просто сидите здесь и вам хорошо. Чувства автоматически под контролем. Но, если это служение закончится (еще не так много осталось), например, я скажу: "Всё, семинар закончился." И вы сразу увидите разницу. Чувства сразу выйдут из под контроля: "Семинар закончился! Йо-хоо!! Так, куда же мне пойти?" И преданное служение - это естественный и могущественный процесс, с его помощью можно чувства, которые являются негодяями, взять под контроль. 
Первым отмечается вачо. Вачах - означает речь. Мы не можем молчать, это невозможно. Некоторые люди практикуют мауна-врату - они не говорят. Это, своего рода, тапасйа. Хотя они не говорят, но они раздают записки, они переписываются с другими, но это тоже самое, тот же самый процесс. Вы не можете остановить это побуждение - выразить себя, высказаться. И как же контролировать речь? - Всегда говорить о Кришне. Мы говорим только о том, что, так или иначе, связано с Кришной. Вот в чём смысл контроля языка. Мы не вырезаем себе язык. Или, например, у вас головная боль. Я говорю: "Я могу тебе помочь. Я могу решить твою проблему - возьму и отрублю тебе голову. Всё, проблема решена! Голова у тебя больше не заболит никогда." Но это не очень хорошее предложение. Просто прекратить деятельность, в действительности, не является нормальным решением, но если мы всё занимаем в служении Кришне, это является естественным контролем. 
Затем манаса - ум. Мы не можем сделать так, чтобы наш ум стал пустым. Иногда я обращаюсь к слушателям и предлагаю им: "Попытайтесь не думать ни о чем в течение одной минуты. Не думайте ни о чем в течение нескольких секунд." Но это невозможно! Еще не было ни одной успешной попытки. Вы можете попытаться сделать это, но, в какой-то момент, вы думаете, что вы должны ни о чем не думать. Хоп, и вы уже думаете о чем-то! Поэтому это невозможно. Ум очень могуществен, и он должен всегда о чем-то думать. И как мы можем контролировать свой ум? Опять же, мы должны просто наполнить ум мыслями о Кришне и желаниями, которые связаны с преданным служением Кришне. Тогда это будет означать, что ум находится под контролем.
Далее кродха - гнев. Гнев является результатом разочарования. У нас есть желания, и если желания не удовлетворяются, мы разочаровываемся, и затем появляется гнев, в различных своих формах. Женщины также знают об этом. Они знают, как может проявиться гнев. У кого-то гнев проявляется так, что он пинает кого-то ногами, кто-то бросается цветочными горшками, при этом муж должен быстро уклоняться, и разбивается зеркало, которое стоит за ним. Это все проявления гнева. На санскрите есть термин - камануга. Это тоже означает гнев. Кама - похоть, нуга - последователь. Гнев следует за вожделением, как тень. Как только эту похоть - вожделение, невозможно удовлетворить, сразу же проявляется гнев. Как же проконтролировать гнев? Приводятся два знаменитых примера. Кто знает их? Это два великих преданных, которые заняли свой гнев в служении Кришне. Поднимайте руки. Мы сейчас на лекции, как на уроке, и вы должны поднимать руки.
- Хануман и Арджуна,  - это два великих примера того, как вовлечь свой гнев в служении Кришне. 
Однажды в Индии, в местечке под названием Кану, проходила программа, там был Шрила Прабхупада. После того, как программа в пандале закончилась, один хиппи встретил Шрилу Прабхупаду в коридоре. Этот молодой человек сказал Шриле Прабхупаде, что он чувствует большое вдохновение от его лекции, и от движения сознания Кришны. Затем он сказал, что, если это движение распространится по всему миру, то весь гнев исчезнет с лица Земли, и мы все будем жить спокойно и мирно. В этот момент он держал во рту стебель цветка - он был хиппи. Тогда Шрила Прабхупада спросил: "А что плохого в гневе?"
Хиппи задумался. Если кто-то говорит, что гнев - это плохо, то чем гнев плох сам по себе? И тогда Шрила Прабхупада объяснил, что Господь Кришна рассказал всю "Бхагавад-гиту" только для того, чтобы разгневать Арджуну, потому, что Арджуна хотел быть умиротворенным. Он говорил, что все люди такие разгневанные, если они все такие, почему должен гневаться я? В чем смысл всего этого? И тогда Кришна рассказал "Бхагавад-гиту", чтобы Арджуна пришёл в гнев. Конечно, это не был обычный мирской гнев. Если преданный гневается, то это не из-за того, что он не может удовлетворить свои похотливые желания, нет, он хочет защитить преданных. Он гневается на тех, кто против преданных, кто плохо настроен по отношению к Господу и Его преданным. Тогда этот гнев используется правильно. 
Конечно, мы не должны имитировать этого. Это не так, что мы гневаемся потому, что не можем контролировать свою похоть, и затем называем это преданным служением. "Я гневаюсь для Кришны" - это не так просто. Поэтому, в начале мы должны привести все свои чувства под контроль. Иногда мы можем увидеть гнев у преданных. Я часто слышал, как люди говорили мне, что Шрила Прабхупада на этом изображении выглядит таким разгневанным, потому, что у них есть довольно-таки сентиментальное понятие об умиротворенности. Некоторые думают, что умиротворенный - это тот, кто имеет пластиковую улыбку на своем лице - наверное, он очень умиротворен. Нет, мы говорим, что Арджуна был очень умиротворенным, потому что, в действительности, он был погружен в преданное служение Кришне, то есть его чувства были полностью под контролем.
Или, например, Хануман. Он просто сжёг всю Ланку. В обычном понимании - это плохой поступок. Если кто-то не может контролировать свои чувства, он совершает очень глупые вещи. Например, неугомонные дети могут что-нибудь поджечь. И зачем же тогда прославляют Ханумана в Ведах: он поджег целый город? Почему его прославляют? Потому, что он был занят в служении Кришне. Но, опять же, мы не должны имитировать это! Мы не должны использовать такие утверждения для того, чтобы завтра пойти и поджечь соседский дом, ожидая, что нас за это прославят. Результат будет противоположным. 
Джихва-вегам - язык, побуждения языка. Язык всегда хочет есть вкусные блюда, и мы не можем не давать пищи языку. Конечно же, мы даем языку Кришна-прасад. Таким образом, мы контролируем свой язык, благодаря Кришна-прасаду. Каждое утро мы молимся, я имею ввиду - каждый раз, перед едой. Очень сложно контролировать язык. Но, благодаря вкушению очень вкусного Кришна-прасада, язык контролируется. Но Шрила Прабхупада в "Упадешамрите" объясняет нечто большее, то, что мы также должны признать. После того, как он объясняет, что язык контролируется, благодаря вкушению прасада, дальше он говорит, что, если человек принимает прасад только потому, что он вкусный, другими словами, если человеку нет необходимости есть для того, чтобы поддержать душу в теле, такой вид вкушения направлен только на то, чтобы удовлетворить язык. Это очень плохо и является просто оправданием того, что мы наслаждаем свой язык. Поэтому Чаитанйа Махапрабху сказал нам, чтобы мы не ели слишком вкусную пищу, даже прасад. Если мы предлагаем вкусную пищу Божествам только с умонастроением того, что после предложения мы будем наслаждаться маха-прасадом, в этом случае мы также заняты удовлетворением своих чувств. В 1977 году во Вриндаване, когда Шрила Прабхупада был болен, один преданный сказал ему, что старшие преданные-саннйаси съели весь маха-прасад и ничего не оставили другим преданным. И  что же нам теперь делать? Должен ли я отправиться к этим санйаси и что- то сказать им. И тогда Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что они должны немедленно прекратить это. Но затем была пауза, и Прабхупада сказал: "Нет, пусть они повторят Харе Кришна и автоматически они перестанут совершать подобные вещи". Вот таков основной процесс.  Это позитивное преданное служение. Это - основной процесс контроля чувств. 
Второстепенный процесс - это вачо вега, манаса вега, т.е. контроль чувств. Мы должны совершать оба процесса. Мы должны смиренно контролировать чувства, но, опять же, этот процесс не является первостепенным. Первостепенный процесс - это деятельность в преданном служении. Наше отречение должно быть результатом продвижения в сознании Кришны. Мы не должны пытаться искусственно иммитировать Рагхунатху даса Госвами. Именно поэтому Шрила Прабхупада в старые времена в Нью-Йорке на 26 авеню держал большой горшок с гулабджамунами у выхода из комнаты, рядом с дверью. Иногда молодые преданные хотели уйти из сознания Кришны. Уходя, они проходили рядом с этим горшком с гулабджамунами. Посмотрев направо-налево, они быстро закидывали в рот гулабджамун, и сразу же задумывались: "О, когда же я еще-то смогу попробовать такой нектар?" И многие передумывали и возвращались. 
Итак, этот момент тоже присутствует. Это то, почему прасад должен быть очень вкусным и очень хорошим: чтобы привлечь наши чувства к сознанию Кришны. Опять же, мы должны быть очень осторожны и не удовлетворять свои чувства бесконтрольно.
Теперь мы переходим к желудку. Шрила Прабхупада отмечает в комментарии, что язык, желудок и гениталии находятся на одной линии. Если кто-то пытается удовлетворять прихоти своего языка, у него сразу же появляются проблемы с желудком и гениталиями. В комментарии Шрила Прабхупада цитирует некоторые наставления Шрилы Рупы Госвами. Мы немного их сократим, они взяты из "Чаитанйи-Чаритамриты". Это прекрасные стихи, которые описывают, как Рагхунатха дас Госвами контролировал свои чувства, как он сокращал количество еды, которую ел. Чаитанйа Махапрабху, услышал об этой аскезе, был очень удовлетворен этим, особенно потому, что Рагхунатха дас Госвами находился в отреченном укладе жизни. Господь был очень, очень удовлетворен тем, что Рагхунатх дас Госвами практикует столько аскез. И, чтобы обобщить все наставления, Шри Чаитанйа Махапрабху дал один прекрасный стих.

джихвара лаласе йеи ити-ути дхайа
шишнодара-парайана кришна нахи пайа

Побуждение языка ити-ути означает "туда и сюда". Тот, кто бегает туда-сюда просто для того, чтобы удовлетворить свой язык, становится, таким образом, парайана. Парайана означает "Великий преданный". Великий преданный чего? Шишнодара. Удара означает желудок, шишна - гениталии. Шишнодара-парайана - Великий преданный желудка и гениталий. Но что в этом плохого? Кришна нахи пайа - он не сможет достичь Кришны. Он не сможет стать осознающим Кришну. Это было основным наставлением Шри Чаитанйи Махапрабху. И вот главный момент, о котором здесь говорится - если вы хотите достичь любви Кришны, но при этом погружаетесь в удовлетворение побуждений языка, желудка и гениталий, вы не достигнете успеха. Здесь мы остановимся и продолжим завтра. У нас есть 5 минут. Может у кого-то есть вопросы или дополнения. Харе Кришна. 

Вопрос: На Украине зарегистрирована "Миссия Кришны". Каковы принципиальные расхождения у этой организации с нашей философией? 
Ответ: Это не относится к семинару. Есть ли вопросы по семинару Нектара наставлений? О том, что мы только что обсуждали? 
Вопрос: Если преданное служение вечно, как его можно потерять вследствие апарадх? Что значит "разрушение преданного служения"?
Ответ: Перед тем, как прийти в ИСККОН, Вы же не были заняты сознанием Кришны? Как же Вы потеряли его, если Вы не можете потерять преданное служение? Преданное служение вечно, но Вы можете больше не быть им заняты. Это означает разрушение. Преданное служение, конечно, само по себе невозможно разрушить. Но вы, те, кто практикует преданное служение, можете быть разрушены. Вот в чем значение. 
Вопрос: На лекции было сказано, что миссия Господа Чайтанйи в распространении трансцендентных лил Радхи и Кришны. Но похоже, что наш процесс подготовки восприятия затянется надолго и мне кажется, в этой жизни мы еще не готовы. Как момент понять этот. Нам нужно еще много раз рождаться?
Ответ: Процесс и цель –между ними нет разницы. Если Вы распространяете сознание Кришны, это также является служением Радхе и Кришне. Чайтанйа Махапрабху был совершенным олицетворением Радхи и Кришны, Он появился как Радха и Кришна – в одной форме. И чем же он занимался? Он распространял сознание Кришны. Он распространял его годами, это была Его деятельность и Его миссия. Если мы служим Чайтанйе Махапрабху, то, очевидно, что мы служим Радхе и Кришне. Это самое великое желание Радхи и Кришны – освободить падшие души и вновь занять их преданным служением. Чайтанйа Махапрабху сам лично занимался этой деятельностью. Он распространял сознание Кришны., начав движение санкиртаны. Если мы совершаем эту деятельность и служим санкиртане, то  без сомнения, что мы служим Радхе и Кришне. И не нужно ждать следующих рождений. Но, для того, чтобы быть способным делать, это нужно следовать наставлениям Рупы Госвами. Это означает – привести чувства под контроль, потому, что только тогда Вы сможете стабильно воспевать Харе Кришна и распространять Святое имя. 
Вопрос: Тогда, в таком случае, кто в нашей деятельности напоминает нам о любовных отношениях Радхи и Кришны?   
Ответ: В играх Радхи и Кришны гопи, или мальчик-пастушок, всегда хотят привести другую гопи или другого пастушка ближе к Кришне. Они хотят устроить их служение. Там есть группы гопи и группы мальчиков-пастушков, есть лидеры групп., и все их занятие состоит в том, чтобы привести других членов своей группы ближе к служению Радхе и Кришне, создавать различные условия, чтобы служить Радхе и Кришне. Вот все, чем там занимаются в играх. Одна гопи ловит другую гопи, занимая её в служении Радхе и Кришне, давая ей возможность быть ближе к Радхе и Кришне. 
И эта игра продолжается в движении санкиртаны. Мы ловим обусловленную душу: "Теперь ты приблизился к Радхе и Кришне. Воспевай Харе Кришна". Как, например, Пурнамаси. Знаете, когда Камса пришел во Вриндаван, Она сразу же схватила его за волосы и стала топить Камсу в озере. Когда его тело превратилось в старую женщину, Она сказала ему: «Теперь твое служение Радхе и Кришне будет состоять в том, что ты будешь собирать коровий навоз и сушить его на солнце. Это будет использоваться для растопки огня." Камса, конечно же, терпел это недолго. Он чувствовал себя дискомфортно, делая это служение, поэтому Пурнамаси опять схватила его за волосы и просто выбросила из Вриндавана. Когда он вылетал из Вриндавана, его форма опять изменилась, и он принял облик Камсы. Он подумал: «Ну, это сумасшедший дом, я больше не вернусь сюда!»
Таково движение санкиртаны. Эта игра, во время которой мы приводим опустошенные души ближе к Радхе и Кришне. На основе преданного служения, которое мы совершаем ежедневно, мы должны подумать о том, как распространить Их славу. Каждый должен думать, как при помощи своей деятельности он может распространить Божественную славу. Господь даст необходимую силу для того, чтобы распространить Его славу. Кто-то, распространив Его славу, построил прекрасный храм. Посмотрите, сколько человек может  войти в этот зал. Мы хотим распространить славу Господа Чайтанйи и Господа Нитйананды. Человек должен медитировать на их удовлетворение и, таким образом, получить духовную силу. Медитировать на удовлетворение Господа. 
Я приводил пример того, как волны реки могут быть отброшены назад волной океана. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что это - океан преданного служения, и в этом океане преданного служения человек может обрести необходимую силу для того, чтобы толкнуть и повернуть вспять волны реки. В комментарии Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что человек всегда должен строить планы удовлетворения Господа, поскольку он всегда погружен составление каких-то планов. Мы должны использовать свою склонность составлять планы для того, чтобы распространить славу Господа. В той степени, в которой мы сможем избавиться от своего личного эгоистического интереса и сделать объектом своей медитации Господа Чайтанйу, Господа Нитйананду, которые милостиво появились сегодня перед нами. Они не появились лишь для пуджари. Иногда эта иллюзия существует, проникает в различные храмы, определенная покрывающая энергия. Якобы, заботиться о Божествах  - это дело пуджари,  нам же надо делать много других различных вещей. А дело пуджари – заботиться о Божествах. Но в действительности, каждый живет в храме за счет Божеств. И каждый, поэтому, должен медитировать на Божества. Все также должны делать свое подношение Божествам. Они должны приносить Божествам плоды своего труда, а те, кто живет вне храма, также должны приходить в храм с той же самой медитацией. Потому что, в конце концов, если это Господь Чайтанйа и Господь Нитйананда – это не просто деревянные скульптуры, и мы должны Им что-то отдавать. Если мы думаем, что это не Господь Чайтанйа и не Господь Нитйананда, либо говоря другими словами, если мы считаем,  что мы ничего не должны давать Им, то мы приуменьшаем Их положение и не понимаем, кто Они есть. Это Господь Чайтанйа, Господь Нитйананда  или это не Они? Сегодня мы должны решить это. Это Господь Чайтанйа, Господь Нитйананда,  или нет? Пригласили мы Их сюда или нет? Итак, мы должны пригласить Их сюда и поддерживать Их здесь силой своего преданного служения. Чтобы отбросить материальные привязанности, необходима духовная сила. Мы должны молиться Господу Нитйананде, молиться Господу Балараме, сегодня, в день Его явления: "Пожалуйста, дай мне духовную силу, чтобы Твои игры были проявлены для меня, чтобы я больше не видел Вас просто как  две деревянные скульптуры, стоящие на алтаре. Чтобы я видел, что Господь Чайтанйа, Господь Нитйананда танцуют на алтаре". Для того, чтобы эта игра была проявлена для нас, мы должны иметь милость Господа Нитйананды. Мы молимся таким образом, сегодня это должно быть нашей молитвой. Мы должны отбросить собственное удовлетворение чувств и думать об удовлетворении Господа, поскольку именно это образует храм. Именно это распространяет славу Господа – сила преданного служения, не что иное. Поэтому, мы должны использовать абсолютно все, что мы имеем для служения Господу. Спасибо. 
День второй

Вчера мы обсуждали аскезы, которые совершал Рагхунатха дас Госвами,  и мы изучили очень важный стих, сказанный Чайтанйи Махапрабху. Если вы помните, там говорилось, что преданный не должен стать слугой своих языка, желудка и гениталий. Мы также обсуждали, что даже такие демоны, как Хиранйакашипу, совершали великие аскезы, но это не означает, что они являлись великими преданными Господа. Поэтому нужно понять, что контроль чувств не является самым главным в преданном служении. Самая важная деятельность –  это слушание, воспевание и памятование – они являются одними из самых главных аспектов преданного служения. В “Бхагавад-гите” Кришна также приводит знаменитый пример того, как преданный должен вовлекать свои чувства в преданное служение Господу.
 Там дается пример черепахи. Это означает, что когда черепаха нуждается в своих чувствах, она выводит их из своего панциря, а когда чувства ей не нужны, она просто втягивает их обратно в панцирь. Подобным же образом, преданный должен использовать свои чувства тогда, когда есть возможность служить Кришне. Если нет такой возможности, он должен спокойно повторять Харе Кришна мантру. 
Со временем, Рагхунатха дас Госвами перестал ходить и просить милостыню, он отправлялся в те места, где раздают прасад и ждал, когда выбросят остатки недоеденного прасада. Когда Чайтанья Махапрабху услышал о том, что Рагхунатха дас проявил еще большую аскетичность, он дал ему следующее наставление – Шри Чайтанья отметил, что тот, кто чувствует себя ниже травинки, лежащей на улице,  терпеливее,  чем дерево, кто не ожидает почтения, но всегда оказывает почтение другим, тому очень легко воспевать Святое имя Господа. Это очень, очень важное наставление.
Почему мы настолько беспокойны в своем воспевании? Мы повторяем несколько кругов и нам хочется заниматься чем-то другим. Потому что наши чувства не находятся  под контролем. И Рагхунатха дас Госвами, практически продемонстрировал этот принцип, он показал, как нужно привести свои чувства под контроль. Рагхунатха дас Госвами воспевал Святое имя практически постоянно. Преданные, проходящие рядом с местом, где воспевал Рагхунатха дас Госвами, слышали Святые имена  и ночью и днем. 
Тот, кто контролирует свои чувства подобным образом, известен, как дхира, то есть личность, которая является очень разумной, и такой личности стоит доверять, потому что мы не должны доверять тому, кто не контролирует свои чувства. В Бхагавад-гите Господь Кришна приводит стих,  в котором описывается дхира –  это личность, которая не обеспокоена даже тем, что меняется её тело, например, от отрочества к юности. Это связано с очень большими страданиями и беспокойствами. Маленькие девочки, или маленькие мальчики, могут играть где-нибудь в песочке, но, когда они вырастают от детства к юности, их жизнь уже не является такой простой, так как их чувства приходят в возбуждение. Затем тело стареет и снова возникает множество сложностей, а затем приходит смерть. Но человека, который является дхирой, не беспокоят изменения тела, он всегда остается одним и тем же. Его не беспокоит тот факт, является ли он старым или молодым. 
 Однажды, Сварупа Дамодара, увидев деятельность Рагхунатхи даса, улыбнулся. Рагхунатха просил хотя бы одну крошечку от остатков еды и ел это с великим удовольствием. Чайтанья Махапрабху, услышав об этом, на следующий же день пришел к Рагхунатхе дасу и сказал: "Что за деликатесы ты ешь!" В то время Рагхунатха дас ел рис, который выбрасывали люди. Внешне это был уж загнивший рис, его не ели даже коровы, но он очищал верхний слой риса и ел то, что внутри. Когда люди мыли свои тарелки, обычно в воде после мытья оставалось немного риса, который плавал в воде. Рагхунатха дас ел такой рис. В этом проявлялась его отреченность. Чайтанья Махапрабху говорил: "Ты ешь такой нектар, почему ты не хочешь дать мне немного нектара?" Рагхунатха дас Госвами посмотрел на Господа Чайтани и сказал: "Нет, дорогой Господь.  Эта еда не для Тебя". Тогда Чайтанья Махапрабху силой забрал несколько рисинок из рук Рагхунатхи и съел их. Господь был очень удовлетворен и сказал, что еще никогда в жизни не ел такого нектара. Чаитанйа Махапрабху имел ввиду, что люди могут подумать, что они очень наслаждаются, когда едят роскошную пищу. 
 Но, нектар или наслаждение, не найти в удовлетворении чувств. Действительное наслаждение мы можем найти только в преданном служении, когда человек погружен в преданное служение – это является истинным наслаждением и нектаром. На примере Шрилы Прабхупады мы можем это видеть. Он ел так мало, ему давали огромные тарелки с прасадом, там было очень много блюд, а Прабхупада ел по щепотке из каждого блюда. И, очевидно, что Шрила Прабхупада имел другую категорию понимания, что является истинным нектаром. Он наслаждается на другом уровне, но если мы не находимся на этом уровне, то тогда нам приходить есть, есть, есть, есть. Потому что это единственный источник наслаждений, который у нас есть. И мы чувствуем удовлетворение только в том случае, когда прасад уже вылезает через уши и нос. Тогда мы думаем, что может быть, сейчас уже достаточно. Практически, наше сознание сосредоточено от прасада к прасаду. Только в рамках этого времени. Мы всегда следим за временем, и думаем, не настало ли время прасада. Преданные постоянно смотрят на свои часы, говоря: "Когда там прасад? Еще нет прасада?" 
Но, когда вы продвигаетесь в сознании Кришны, вы наслаждаетесь по-другому. Это и хотел продемонстрировать Чайтанья Махапрабху. Он взял кусочек  такой ужасной еды и сказал, что это нектар: "Каким нектаром ты наслаждаешься?" Чайтанйа не имел в виду этот рис, Господь был удовлетворен аскетизмом Рагхунатхи даса Госвами, который обладал очень большим вкусом к воспеванию Харе Кришна мантры. 
В 1971 году Шрила Прабхупада давал лекцию по Шримад Бхагаватам в Горахпуре, в Индии, он рассказывал историю об Аджамиле. После лекции один ученик подошел к нему и сказал, что была очень хорошая лекция. Тогда Шрила Прабхупада спросил у остальных преданных, что они думают по поводу этой лекции. Один из них ответил, что большинство  преданных спали. На следующее утро Шрила Прабхупада стал говорить на эту тему. 0н спрашивал их: "Почему вы все спите, когда я говорю?" Вы можете представить себе, что чувствовали тогда все преданные. Шрила Прабхупада смотрит на всех нас и спрашивает: “Почему вы спите, когда я говорю? ”  И преданные почувствовали, что они начали задыхаться. Тогда один преданный сказал: “Шрила Прабхупада! Может нам не стоит есть такой тяжелый прасад вечером?” Другой преданный продолжил:  “Может быть, мы слишком рано встаем и нам необходимо раньше ложиться?” Разные преданные высказывали разные предположения. Тогда Шрила Прабхупада ответил: “Даже если вы не будете есть вечером, или будете рано ложиться спать, вы все равно будете засыпать. Вы оставите сонливость тогда, когда разовьете вкус к сознанию Кришны. Когда вы будете думать, что Сознание Кришны настолько важно, что у меня просто нет времени для сна. Это чувство должно придти, то чувство, что сознание Кришны настолько важно! И каждый час, каждую минуту, которую я сплю, я просто теряю, теряю свою жизнь в сознании Кришны”. И мы должны развить такое чувство. Без практики сознания Кришны я просто теряю свою жизнь, теряю свое время.
Итак, мы видим, что главное в Сознании Кришны – обретение вкуса, а не попытка привести свои чувства под контроль. Например, Шрила Прабхупада. Никто не говорил ему, что нужно вставать и переводить книги. Прабхупада вставал в час ночи. Он вставал сам, потому что имел постоянное чувство, чувство того, насколько важно сознание Кришны. И каждую свободную минуту, я должен практиковать и давать это другим.
Более того, когда Рагхунатха дас Госвами оставил Пури, он пошел во Вриндаван, к Говардхану, к Радха-кунде. Там он выпивал всего лишь маленький стакан пахты, один раз в три дня. Однажды он заболел, и преданные были озабочены состоянием его здоровья. Они вызвали доктора и попросили посмотреть, что же произошло с Рагхунатхом дасом. После осмотра доктор поставил диагноз: "Рагхунатха дас Госвами переел молочных продуктов". Преданные подумали: "Что это за доктор?", - и отправили его восвояси. Они пришли к Рагхунатхе дасу Госвами и сказали: “Что нам  делать? Доктор какой-то   сумасшедший, говорит, что ты объелся сладкого риса.” Рагхунатха дас Госвами ответил, что доктор прав: "Позавчера в духовном мире был пир, и я немного переел". 
Итак, вы видите, что мы ничего не теряем в сознании Кришны. Даже думая, что попали под влияние чувственных наслаждений, когда мы войдем в духовный мир и обретем свое изначальное духовное осознание, мы увидим огромное количество духовных наслаждений. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в комментарии, что принципа, очень серьезно относиться к наставлениям своего духовного учителя, необходимо всегда придерживаться. Духовный учитель дает разные наставления разным ученикам. Рупе Госвами было дано наставление писать книги и проповедовать, и он дал указание Рагхунатхе дасу Госвами четко следовать всем правилам и предписаниям для того, чтобы показать всем пример. Описывается, что садхана Рагхунатхи Госвами была безупречной, подобно золотым линиям на пробирном камне ювелира. Ювелиры используют особый черный камень, когда они проводят по нему золотой иголкой, на нем остается очень четкая золотая линия, которую невозможно смыть. Подобным образом, и мы должны следовать садхане. Независимо от обстоятельств и условий никто не должен сбивать нас с толку, мы не должны отклоняться от своей садханы. 
В конце комментария к этому стиху Шрила Прабхупада цитирует Прахладу Махараджа. "Те, кто решил продолжать свое материальное существование и удовлетворять свои чувства, не имеют шансов стать сознающими Кришну." Чувственные наслаждения сбивают нас с пути к сознанию Кришны, и сами по себе мы не способны стать сознающими Кришну. С помощью какой-нибудь личности мы не сможем стать сознающими Кришну, и даже в большом обществе людей, наслаждающих свои чувства, мы не становимся сознающими Кришну. В другом стихе Прахлада Махарадж говорит своему отцу Хиранйакашипу: “Мой дорогой отец! Тебе не о чем беспокоиться. Ты не должен беспокоиться, что когда-то станешь сознающим Кришну, ты никогда не станешь таковым, останешься ли ты один, или вместе с кем-то. Даже если в твоем окружении будут миллионы людей, ты не станешь осознающим Кришну. Почему же ты так сильно беспокоишься?” К смыслу сказанного необходимо относиться очень серьезно. Мы должны прекратить чувственные наслаждения, в которых нет никакой необходимости. И это то, почему мы хотим контролировать свои чувства – потому, что это благоприятно для того, чтобы стать сознающим Кришну.
Мы уже говорили, что есть шесть видов деятельности, которые разрушают преданное служение. Если человек слишком много накапливает или ест больше чем необходимо, а так же прилагает слишком большие усилия для достижения мирских целей. Ведет пустые разговоры на мирские темы, выполняет предписания шастр только ради следования, а не во имя прогресса или же не выполняет никаких правил и предписаний, действует, не признавая авторитета. Общается с людьми мирского склада ума и слишком жаждет мирских успехов.
Сейчас мы возвратимся к комментариям Шрилы Бхактивинода Тхакура, он начинает давать их со второго стиха. Он объясняет слово атйахара – переедание или накопление слишком многих вещей. Бхактивинода говорит, что очень важно понять глубокий смысл этого стиха и выполнять то, о чем здесь говориться. Очень сложно будет достигнуть сознания Кришны тому, кто пренебрегает этими правилами. Атьйахара не относится только к перееданию, потому что, если вы помните, о контроле желудка и языка говориться уже в первом стихе. И можно подумать, что это повторение, но обязанностью человека является понять еще один смысл этого стиха. Атйахара в данном случае означает накопление вещей больше, чем необходимо. Бходжана – означает еда. Это главное слово, которое означает ахара, атйахара является комбинацией, состоящей из слова ати (слишком много) и ахара (еда, накопление). Слово бходжана так же означает "наслаждаться пятью объектами чувств". Теперь, Рагхунатха Госвами объясняет, что некоторые чувственные наслаждения важны для обусловленной души, потому что без удовлетворения чувств вы не сможете жить, выживать, существовать. Как только живое существо прекращает удовлетворение чувств – оно умирает. Итак, вы видите, насколько Бхактивинода Тхакур милостив к нам. Он сразу же дает нам некоторую надежду. Итак, какое-то чувственное наслаждение нам необходимо, а иначе мы не выживем. Затем он объясняет, что мы воображаем то, что сможем полностью оставить чувственные наслаждения. Мы никогда не сможем этого достигнуть, поэтому “Бхагавад-гита” дает нам стих, в котором Кришна объясняет, что каждый действует в соответствии с теми качествами, которые он получил от взаимодействия гун материальной природы, поэтому никто не может остановить свою деятельность даже на мгновение. Дальше Кришна говорит, что тот, кто удерживает чувства действия, но чей ум продолжает быть сосредоточенным на объектах чувств, просто обманывает самого себя. Этот человек известен как притворщик. Человек должен работать для  того, чтобы поддерживать себя. Поэтому человек должен изменить всю свою деятельность таким образом, чтобы она была благоприятна для его сознания Кришны. Другими словами, это бхакти-йога, то есть сознание Кришны.
Кришна так же объясняет, что для человека нет возможности стать йогом, если он переедает или, наоборот, ест слишком мало, слишком много спит или спит слишком мало. Здесь мы видим наставления, которые дает нам Господь. Нам необходима какая-то чувственная деятельность. Но нужно достичь баланс, чтобы мы смогли практиковать преданное служение. Дальше Кришна говорит, что тот, регулирует свои привычки в сне, еде и отдыхе, как, например, вчера на берегу моря. Нам необходим какой-то отдых, но когда мы молоды в преданном служении, мы думаем что все это майя. Немного пройтись, чтобы переварить прасад – это майя. Пойти на берег – это майя, все майя. И есть опасность, что мы все станем майавади. Нет, здесь Кришна объясняет, что вам необходим отдых. Вы не можете просто работать, работать и работать. Конечно же, вы скажите, что это не работа, а преданное служение. Это хорошо, если вы можете продолжать в таком духе, это достойно славы, но большинство из нас не находится на такой платформе. Мы не можем просто служить, служить и служить, поскольку существует опасность, что через несколько лет мы вообще не будем понимать,  чем занимаемся,  или наше тело просто сломается. Таким образом, природа заставит нас остановиться, потому что наше тело совершало слишком много деятельности. Или, например, ум, интеллект и т. д. Нам необходим отдых. Конечно, мы не должны впадать в майю, когда отдыхаем. Поэтому, идя на берег, мы берем "Чайтанйу Чаритамриту " или "Источник вечного наслаждения". А когда плаваем на волнах моря, мы кричим: "Хари-бол!" Таким образом, то время, которое мы отдыхаем, нужно так же наполнить сознанием Кришны. Отдых наполнить сознанием Кришны. Отдых необходим, а иначе мы не сможем долго продолжать служение. Человек в божественном сознании, хотя и занят едой, сном, слушанием, знает, что только чувства соприкасаются с объектами, но он сам полностью отделен от них. Такова цель. Тело активно и действует различным образом, но в действительности, я, как душа, вообще не имею к этому никакого отношения. Таково совершенство телесной деятельности, душе нет дела до тела. И хотя наставления, которые даны в шестой главе "Бхагавад-гиты" предназначены для йоги или гьяни, тем не менее, их смысл благоприятен для преданного служения. Заключительный стих "Бхагавад-гиты" описывает шаранагати, полное придание, и постоянно помня об этом, человек должен отвергнуть деятельность ради плодов и умственные измышления. Он должен принимать объекты чувств, как милость Кришны – вот это и есть чистое преданное служение. 
Итак, мы должны оставить эту параною, что все есть майя. Шрила Прабхупада рассказывал одну историю. Был знаменитый йог, у него был такой рефлекс: когда люди предлагали ему немного денег, его рука сразу отдёргивалась, он не мог это контролировать. Гордясь этим, он говорил: "Видите, насколько я отречен." Прабхупада сказал: "Да, но это не моя проблема. Мой рефлекс в том, что я сразу хватаю деньги". Это не означает, что Прабхупада делал это вследствие жадности, он знал, что это не майя,  а милость Кришны. Это можно вовлечь в служение Кришне, следовательно,  это есть высшая форма отречения.
Грихастха должен использовать в служении Господу все, что он накопил. Но если он будет накапливать больше необходимого (может быть, в вашей стране этого сделать невозможно), то это будет препятствием в преданном служении, в достижении милости Кришны. Итак, если  мы накапливаем слишком много, или отвергаем слишком много, то это атйахара. 
Брахмачари, ванапрастхи и санньяси вообще не должны ничего накапливать. Если они не удовлетворены тем, что приходит само собой, они будут от этого страдать. Поэтому и грихастхи, и отреченные люди должны учитывать этот факт. Когда человек отвергает атйахару, то он достигает милости Кришны.

----------


## Югала Прити д.д. BVS

Прайаса

Праяса –  это приложение слишком больших усилий ради достижения материальных целей. Если мы не перестанем так действовать, нам никогда не взрастить преданное служение. Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет это. В жизни обусловленному существу необходима маленькая прайаса. Безусловно, что  мы должны прилагать какие-то усилия. Не стоит думать, что можно просто лежать на пузе и ждать милости Кришны. За исключением этой маленькой праясы, все остальные виды праясы будут препятствовать на пути преданного служения. 
Праяса бывает двух видов: гйана-праяса и карма-праяса. Когда у нас есть гйана-праяса, появляется  чувство отождествления, которое известно как кевавала-адвайта или сайуджйа, нирвана. Гйана-праяса очень плохо влияет на преданное служение, разрушает его. Это интересный момент. Бхактивинода Тхакур связывает его с одним из стихов, которые часто цитирует. Этот стих взят из “Мундака Упанишад”,  смысл его таков. "Верховного Господа невозможно достичь, благодаря профессиональному объяснению, благодаря большому разуму или даже благодаря слушанию. Милости достигает тот, кого выбирает Сам Господь. Такому человеку Он открывает Свою собственную форму."
Всегда, сколько я нахожусь в преданном служении, я думал, что этот стих относится к преданному служению. Я всегда думал, что если выучить очень много стихов, то будешь много говорить о Кришне. Тем не менее, вы не получите милости. Только если Кришна выбирает вас или обращает на вас Свое внимание, только тогда вы получаете Его милость. У меня всегда было такое недопонимание. Здесь Бхактивинода Тхакур разрешает эту дилемму. Он говорит, что этот стих относится к майавади, так как в нем говорится о гйана-праясе. Это приложение слишком больших усилий имперсоналиста. Вполне может быть, что они могут профессионально объяснять (правачана), целыми часами говорить об имперсональном аспекте. Так же они могут проявить разум и сутками слушать об имперсональных аспектах. Но они никогда не получат милости Кришны. Вот таков смысл этого стиха. Преданное служение - единственный способ достичь лотосных стоп Кришны. 
Затем Бхактивинода Тхакур приводит еще один стих из Десятой песни, пропетый Господом Брахмой. Он далее раскрывает гйана-праясу. Объясняется, что те преданные, которые далеко выбросили имперсональную концепцию Абсолютной Истины, должны слушать о Ней от самоосознавшей себя личности, слушать о Её играх, формах, Ёе аспектах. Брахма далее поясняет эту праясу.
"Мой дорогой Господь! Преданное служение Тебе является лучшим из путей самоосознания. Если кто-то оставляет этот путь и вовлекается в культивирование спекулятивного имперсонального знания, он просто будет идти по сложному пути. Подобно тому, как из пустой рисовой шелухи невозможно получить зерна, точно также, если человек просто измышляет, он не может достичь самоосознания. Все, чего он достигает в результате, одни лишь проблемы". Если же мы избавляемся от гйана-праясы благодаря общению с чистыми преданными, такие усилия являются преданным служением. Кришна также обсуждает в Бхагавад-гите, что путь имперсонального измышления очень труден.

Вопрос: Следует ли прилагать усилия для того, чтобы исправить сложное экономическое положение?
Ответ: Я уже говорил, что мы до некоторой степени должны прилагать усилия для того, чтобы поддержать себя. В частности, это должны делать домохозяева, занятые деятельностью вайшйи. Другими словами, мы должны быть заняты в соответствии с религиозными принципами. 
В частности, вайшйи очень хорошо организованы. Многие люди думают, что они являются вайшйами, хотя они просто занимают деньги, немного работают, потом отдают деньги обратно. Затем они еще берут деньги, работают, опять отдают, при этом думая, что они вайшйи. Они не имеют даже одного рубля доходов. Нет. Вайшйа - это тот, кто что-то делает и имеет сразу какие-то доходы. Шрила Прабхупада рассказал однажды историю про двух вайшйев. 
В Индии была болезнь, которая переносилась крысами. Правительство платило любые деньги тому, кто убивал крысу. Один вайшйа нашел мертвую крысу, пришел в правительство и сказал, что это он убил эту крысу. Ему дали немного денег. Он вложил их, и получил доход в два, в три раза больше. В конце концов, он стал миллионером. Вот таков вайшйа. Он принес крысу, а затем стал миллионером. 
Но наши вайшйи говорят, что не могут дать денег для пожертвований храму и движению до тех пор, пока не купят себе машину, дом, еще что-нибудь. Он составляет список того, что ему необходимо. Ему надо оставить деньги на следующие двадцать лет на то, чтобы как-то обеспечить воспитание и образование  своих детей. А может быть, я попаду в аварию, может быть, буду лежать в больнице, это очень дорого. Ну, может быть, когда мне будет пятьдесят лет, я буду давать деньги в храм. Сейчас ему двадцать пять. Это не вайшйа. Вайшйа означает немедленный доход, и вы сразу же приносите большие пожертвования. Вот это мы должны действительно организовывать. Кто такой вайшйа? Тот, кому нравиться заниматься  деятельностью вайшйи. Какой деятельностью вайшйи вы будете заниматься? Все это надо прояснить, и организовать общество вайшйев. Когда вайшйа один, ему придется прилагать тяжелые усилия, и не всегда они приведут вайшйю к успеху. Семьи вайшйев, или их коммуны, всегда успешны. Поэтому этот принцип общения и вдохновления очень важен. Поэтому у нас должны быть коммуны вайшйев, которые будут приносить много дохода для Кришны. Но это не сделано. Если брахманов постоянно отправлять собирать пожертвования, они не смогут выполнять свои главные обязанности. Или когда к саннйаси подходят и говорят: “Махарадж, у вас есть немного денег?” Так бывает. Иногда домохозяева подходят к саннйаси с таким вопросом, сбивая его с толку, и он начинает думать о деньгах. Однажды, на празднике в Майапуре, к Ниранджане Махараджу разными способами подходили люди, чтобы попросить денег. Тогда он взял свой кнут, знаете, есть такое выражение, “сияющая плетка”. Она смеется и в то же время ругает. Вот он взял свою “сияющую плетку” и ударил ею по столу: “Я саннйаси!” Он сказал, что приняв саннйасу, ему приходится иметь дела с деньгами больше, чем он имел до этого. Но это не жизнь саннйаси.  
Иногда вайшйи действуют как садху, говоря, что у них есть свои брахманические обязанности, поэтому они полдня поклоняются шилам, 3 часа они моют Их, и, в конечном счете, не работают. Но если вайшйи хорошо организованы, то они что-то производят и имеют постоянный доход. Тогда наши учителя-брахманы будут способны учить. Они смогут воспитывать и обучать преданных, включая и самих вайшйев. Но если нет финансов, достичь этого сложно. Поэтому вайшйи очень важны. Никто не должен свысока смотреть на них и говорить: "Ты только продаешь и покупаешь, это низкая деятельность." Нет, так как без этой, якобы низкой, деятельности, ничего не произойдет. Даже Господь Кришна явился в семье вайшйев. Он показал пример тем, что пас коров. Это одно из самых важных занятий, пасти священных коров, а затем продавать продукты, производимые этими коровами. Тогда экономическое положение будет сильное, и все можно будет сделать. Поэтому мы должны организовать коммуну вайшйев. И тот, кто имеет способности и желание заниматься деятельностью вайшйи, должен присоединиться к нам. Мы должны сесть, все обсудить, укрепиться в своих возможностях и придумать замечательный план, как получить огромный доход для Кришны. И тогда можно будет помогать брахманам, брахмачарйам, учителям, администраторам. Тогда мы не сможем не выполнять свои функции, поскольку служение организованно правильным образом.
Вопрос: не слышно.
Ответ: Да, делайте это. Так или иначе, вы можете взаимодействовать с ними, кто-то должен с ними взаимодействовать. Вы должны правильно объяснять им свою сторону. На самом деле, в храме должен быть преданный, который сможет вас выслушать. Вы никогда не решите свои проблемы в результате просто одного или двух замечаний. Это постоянный процесс, в котором мы все обсуждаем вместе. Наша духовная деятельность обеспечивает эту коммуникацию, когда мы все вместе поём киртан, или вместе сидим и слушаем о Кришне. Поэтому жители, храмовые преданные, прихожане должны все вместе идти на харинаму. Тогда происходит связь между варнами. Этот дух взаимодействия и взаимопомощи нас всех свяжет. Основа нашего общения в действительности духовна, но иногда этим пренебрегают. Пренебрегают совместным обсуждением. Но говорится, что собрание, это собрание, которое происходит вне комнаты для собрания. Все прекрасно знают об этом. 


День третий

Вчера мы обсуждали праясу. Помните о том, что такое праяса? Это чрезмерное усилие для достижения плодов своей деятельности, являющееся бесполезным. В связи с этим Бхактивинода Тхакур цитирует знаменитый стих из ''Шримад Бхагаватам", каждый преданный должен знать этот стих: "Деятельность, которой занимается человек в соответствии со своим положением, является бесполезной, если в результате ее не появляется привязанности к посланию Верховной Личности Бога. Преданные принимают свои обязанности в соответствии с варнашрамой. Если эти обеты благоприятны для преданного служения, то их можно считать частью преданного служения, их деятельность не является кармой. В этом стихе используется понятие "сванишьхита", так же  существуют преданные-сванишьхита – это очень важный термин. Бхактивинода Тхакур объяснял, что преданные-сваништхита слишком привязанные к своему видению того, как совершать преданное служение. Это означает, что они предпочитают заниматься определенным преданным служением, в соответствии с религиозными принципами. Старшие преданные практикуют такое преданное служение, как "шраванам " и  "киртанам ", но они чувствует особую привязанность к определенной деятельности. Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет, что такое преданный называется "сваништхита", он приносит карму и проецирует ее на преданное служение.
Существует еще один вид преданного, который известен, как париништха. Он привязан к любому виду преданного служения, он может заниматься любым видом деятельности в преданном служении Кришне. Он совершает религиозную деятельность в соответствии с варнашрамой только с целью привлечь людей к процессу преданного служения. Сам он не зависит от такой деятельности.
 Затем есть преданные, известные как "нирапекша ". Такой преданный занимает нейтральную позицию. Он принимает только то, что благоприятно для преданного служения, не учитывая мнение публики. Он заботится только о своей духовной жизни, и о том, что благоприятно для нее. И такие сложные вещи, как например, посещение святых мест,  (Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит, что это также является праясой), также не благоприятны для преданного служения. Но, если человек отправляется в места, где проходили игры Кришны, с великим желанием пробудить свою любовь к Нему и общаться с преданными, то это является преданным служением и не является бесполезной праясой. 
 Праяса в плане преданного служения также не является праясой. Стремления общаться с преданными своего уровня так же не является праясой, наоборот,  это желание уничтожает семена греховных желаний общаться с людьми мирского склада ума, и в действительности, это замечательно. Если у человека есть горячее стремление общаться с преданными своего уровня, то, конечно же, у него появится желание общаться с более продвинутыми преданными. Когда преданный развивает вкус к киртане, он видит, что то это уничтожает желание общаться с карми, с материалистичными людьми. И в "Шримад Бхагаватам" приводится много примеров того, как проявляется жадность и сверхусилия в чрезмерном преданном служении.
 Затем Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет, что праяса в достижении отречения так же бесполезна. В этой связи  он цитирует знаменитый стих "Шримад Бхагаватам": "В результате преданного служения знание и отречение проявляются естественным образом." Когда человек оставляет  карма-, гйана- и вайрагйа-праясу,  и занимается преданным служением, такие вещи как гйана и карма не могут сбить его с толку.
 Затем он цитирует ещё один очень знаменитый стих, объясняя, что преданность, непосредственное ощущение Верховного Господа, и непривязанность  ко всему остальному,  - все эти три момента проявляются одновременно. У того, кто принял прибежище у лотосных стоп  Верховного Господа, смиренно и без глупостей повторяя Харе Кришна маха-мантру,  разум проявляется естественным образом, и преданный думает: "Я вечный слуга Кришны". 
 Этот мир подобен гостинице для путешественников. Это умонастроение сознания проявляется у преданного, совершающего продвижении. Продвинутый преданный понимает, насколько все временно. "Как же я могу уверовать в нечто временное и принять в чем-то временном прибежище?"- думает он. Это факт, что все в этом мире меняется. Через две тысячи лет люди не будут помнить о России. Это шокирует. Но сейчас мы смотрим на карту и видим, что Россия покрывает значительную часть земного шара, и очень этим гордиться. Но верите ли вы в это или нет, в определенный момент вся наша планета исчезнет, что говорить тогда о какой-то отдельно взятой стране. Все исчезнет, все. Со всем будет покончено, останется только Святое  имя. И разумный преданный всегда принимает прибежище в воспевании Харе Кришна мантры, так как он знает, в чем есть вечное прибежище. 
Как говорит "Бхагавад-гита" этот мир – своего рода  гостиница, вот так и надо жить в этом мире. Например, если вы арендуете комнату на две-три ночи, вы не начинаете делать там ремонт, поскольку знаете, что через пару дней вы отсюда съедите. Таким образом, преданные в этом мире должны всегда жить в умонастроении отречения. Шрила Прабхупада сказал так: "Когда у вас больше не будет никаких планов, связанных с этим миром, вы можете принять саннйасу". Вы готовы? Больше никаких планов, связанных с этим миром? Никаких домов, никаких счетов в банке, ничего? Тогда вы готовы к саннйасе, к отречению. Но когда вы думаете: "Это ужасно! Как вообще человеческое существо может сделать это?", и не делаете это добровольно, то вас заставят сделать это силой. У вас силой отнимут все. Поэтому у нас есть выбор: отрекаться добровольно, либо у нас забирут всё силой. И так, выбирайте сами. 
Теперь, праяса чтобы достичь пратиштхи (славы). Это очень важное наставление! Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет, что это чрезмерное усилие, направленное на достижение славы, является самой низшей праясой. Хотя она самая низшая, это то, чего большинство людей не могут избежать, но избегать этого необходимо, благодаря простому процессу сознания Кришны. Далее, Бхактивинода Тхакур цитирует стих из "Хари Бхакти-виласы": "Даже если человек может оставить все материальные желания, от желания прославиться избавиться очень сложно. Такое желание сравнивается с испражнениями, это корень всех остальных анартх. Поэтому человек должен очень осторожно избегать и не соприкасаться с желанием прославиться, которое подобно испражнениям". Так говориться в "Хари Бхакти-виласе".
Затем он цитирует еще один стих из Десятой Песни "Шримад Бхагаватам", который был пропет Господом Брахмой. "Мой дорогой Господь, если человек в результате великой удачи получил хотя бы каплю Твоей милости, он сможет понять величие Твоей Личности, а те, кто горды, кто просто измышляет по поводу Абсолютной Истины, не способны познать Тебя, даже  продолжая изучать Веды на протяжении множества лет." Итак, принятие прибежища у Святого Имени должно быть сделано с великим смирением, без любой из этих праяс. В результате этого мы получили милость Кришны, и сердце очистилось, и Кришна проявил Себя.

Праджалпа

 Праджалпа означает мирские разговоры. Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет: "Джалпана ихи праджалпа "- означает разговаривать друг с другом. И любые разговоры, которые не относятся к Кришне или к преданному служению Кришне, являются бесполезными. Однако, могут существовать многие виды джалпы, которые помогают культивировать  преданное служение. Он цитирует: "Воспевая Святое имя Господа, человек в своей жизни достигает уровня нама-абхасы, тогда все его недостатки уничтожаются, и Кришна становится удовлетворён им”. Нама-абхаса означает "отражение чистого воспевания". Киртан, предложение молитв, чтение шастр – все это джалана, но она должна совершаться в правильном умонастроении, свободном от всех наших материальных желаний. Все это называется – культивированием нашего сознания Кришны. Затем он объясняет, что  некоторые малоразвитые люди советуют оставить всякую джалпу, но это неверное решение. Мы уже говорили о том, что некоторые люди практикуют мауна-врату. Они не говорят не о чем, пытаясь контролировать язык. Но это не является нашим процессом. Мы следуем по стопам Рупы Госвами и предыдущих ачарйев.
Он приводит пример Шукадевы Госвами, который говорил без остановки семь дней, говорил день и ночь. Но это была не праджалпа. Он был полностью погружен в преданное служение. Когда язык прославляет Кришну, он полностью находится под контролем. С другой стороны, как это описывается в "Шримад Бхагаватам": "Если язык не прославляет Кришну, он не отличен от языка лягушки". Вы можете спросить: "А в чем проблема с языком лягушки?" В действительности она просто призывает большую змею смерти. Ее язык привлекает смерть: "Давай, иди сюда!" Вот таков результат бесполезных разговоров. Мы просто очень быстро привлекаем к себе смерть. Поэтому Бхактивинода Тхакур цитирует несколько стихов из "Бхагавад-гиты": "Мои преданные постоянно прославляют Меня", сататам киртайанто мам (Б.Г. 9.14). Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит, что преданный должен следовать этим наставлениям Господа. Так же он не советует заниматься сухими умозаключениями, размышляя, что должно было быть, а чего быть не должно. Таким образом человек никогда не поймет Господа. 
Итак, мы должны следовать по стопам предыдущих махаджан, таких, как Прахлада Махарадж. Вы только посмотрите, как много он говорит в "Шримад Бхагаватам", там так много стихов сказано Прахладой Махараджем. Так же много стихов сказано в Бхагавад-гите Арджуной. И Кришна дает очень много наставлений. Этому примеру мы все должны следовать, всегда занимая язык в служении Кришне. 
Что же касается имперсоналистов, которые так же очень много говорят, на это счёт есть одна история. С самого начала Шрила Прабхупада всегда давал своим ученикам наставления о том, то, что они не должны слушать разговоров майавади. Однажды пришел майавади, он распространял буклеты, описывающие его философию. У него была целая куча листовок. Шрила Прабхупада спросил: "Можешь ли ты и мне дать такую же?" Этот человек дал ему целую пачку, и преданные были немного обескуражены. Настало время прасада, и Прабхупада попросил одного из учеников раздать эти листовки. Преданные были сбиты с толку еще сильнее. Прямо перед пиром Прабхупада дал наставление: "Вы можете использовать эти листовки как тарелки, можете положить на них фрукты или еще что-нибудь".  
Шрила Прабхупада был очень строгим в этом плане. Звук, который исходит от майавади, очень неблагоприятен для преданного служения. Подобно этому, наши разговоры без какого-либо смысла по поводу других людей также вредны для преданного служения. И Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит: "Многие люди разговаривают о других для того, чтобы просто утвердить свою репутацию". Будучи завистливыми, они описывают характер других людей, и умы тех, кто занят такими разговорами, никогда не смогут сосредоточиться на лотосных стопах Кришны. Необходимо избавиться любыми средствами от разговоров о других. Затем, он поднимает еще одну проблему. Мы видим, что "Шримад Бхагаватам" рассказывает о других, и тогда Бхактивинода Тхакур приводит в пример знаменитый стих, в котором объясняется, что ночное время домохозяин тратит либо на сон, либо на секс, а днем он просто зарабатывает деньги. Разве это не критика других людей? Так же Чайтанйа Махапрабху говорит о других, давая наставления своим последователям: "Если вы увидите лицо майавади, немедленно бросайтесь в Гангу, чтобы очиститься". Разве это не критика других? И Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет, что для того, чтобы давать наставления другим, человек должен находиться на очень высоком уровне, в положении учителя, гуру, благожелателя остальных. Иногда невозможно избежать того, чтобы не говорить таким образом. И он приводит пример Майтрейи Муни, который в Четвертой Песни критикует царя, говоря, что тот стал неразумным, и вся великая удача ушла от него в результате его [царя] греховной деятельности. Поэтому иногда просто невозможно избежать таких речей. Но это делается только для того, чтобы помочь другим.
 Дебаты или споры происходят только из-за желания победить других. Это также очень опасно. Поиск недостатков происходит тогда, когда мы хотим спроецировать свои недостатки на других. Бхактивинода Тхакур приводит замечательный стих из Бхагавад-гиты. В логике существует несколько путей для достижения истины. Они известны как витендра, джалпа и вада. Витендра  означает спор с целью разбить противоположную сторону, а не ради достижения истины. Этого нужно избегать любыми средствами.
Джалпа означает незначительные разговоры. Когда человек вообще не заинтересован в философии, он просто разговаривает и разговаривает. От этого необходимо тоже избавиться.
И, наконец, вада. Вада означает стремление найти Абсолютную истину, используя при этом аргументы. И Кришна утверждает в Бхагавад-гите: "Я являюсь вадой или естественным заключением, выводом". Когда мы говорим неправду или обманываем – это тоже является бесполезным разговором. Мирские разговоры полностью отвергаются отреченными преданными. Домохозяева могут говорить немного на мирские темы, но это должно быть благоприятно для преданного служения. Если такие темы, как геология, география, зоология не связаны с сознанием Кришны, их также нужно отвергнуть. Затем Бхактивинода Тхакур цитирует один замечательный стих: "Слова, которые не описывают трансцендентальную Личность Бога и связаны с временными темами, являются бесполезными. Только те слова, которые проявляют трансцендентальные качества Господа, являются, действительно, правдивыми, благоприятными и благочестивыми".  Кто знает еще один стих? Там говорится, что слушать о Господе благоприятно (пунйа шравана киртана). Сами по себе слушание и разговоры о Кришне являются благочестивой деятельностью. 
Сейчас мы подходим к ещё более серьезным темам касательно оскорблений садху. У нас здесь есть очень важное наставление Бхактивинода Тхакура, котроый объясняет, что поношение вайшнавов является источником всего неблагоприятного. И если человек хочет достичь преданности Кришне, он должен принять обет никогда не оскорблять садху. Все готовы? Возьмите "Бхагавад-гиту", положите на нее левую руку и поднимите свою правую. Сейчас мы все принимаем обет: “В этой жизни я никогда не буду поносить садху. Хари-Харибол! “ 
Преданный - это садху, верите ли вы в это или нет. Это то, о чем говорит Бхактивинода Тхакур. В результате поношения преданных, все то, чем обладает оскорбитель - исчезает. Он цитирует "Шримад Бхагаватам": “Мой дорогой царь, когда человек преследует великие души, все его благочестие, долгая жизнь, слава, красота, религиозность, вознесение на высшие планеты - все это уничтожиться“. Останется только праджалпа. Побуждения речи должны регулироваться. Если человек хочет обсуждать мирские темы, это будет пустыми разговорами. Господь Кришна дает наставления Уддхаве. “Кто занят критикой или оценкой качеств других людей, быстро отклонится от своих собственных лучших интересов, и будет погружен в материальную двойственность.“ Далее Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет: “Мы культивировали так много плохих привычек жизнь за жизнью. Иногда человек, занятый преданным служением, может совершить какой-нибудь проступок. Кришна простит его, Он знает, что преданный искренен”. Кришна говорит, что если преданный совершает су-дурачара, это означает сверхужасная, крайне отрицательная деятельность, но при этом ум преданного зафиксирован на Мне, апи-чет, то он является садху. И тут Арджуна запротестовал по этому поводу. Кришна сказал, что в обязанности кшатриев входит защищать религиозные принципы и выявлять тех, кто не следует дхарме. Арджуна ответил: “Нет,  Кришна. Если тот, кто поклоняется Тебе и замечательно служит Тебе, то он садху, но если кто-то занимается ерундой, то он асадху.” Кришна сказал:    “Нет! Ты должен видеть его только как садху, а иначе ты совершишь апарадху. Хотя он и занимается ерундой, у него есть решительность не оставлять сознание Кришны, даже если ему придется отправиться в ад. Преданные настолько решительны.” Поэтому Кришна принимает его как садху. Это также поддержано Бхактивинодой Тхакуром. В результате  общения с людьми, которые плохо себя ведут, ум оскверняется. Но если человек обладает верой в преданное служение, и общается с вайшнавами, он постепенно обретает вкус к поклонению Кришне. Даже если на какое-то время он совершает ужасные греховные поступки в результате своей прошлой природы, тем не менее, его следует считать садху. Это прямая цитата Бхактивиноды Тхакура. Если человек хочет говорить о других, это будет просто бесполезной тратой времени. 
Бхактивинода Тхакур постоянно повторяет эти моменты. Говорить о других - это говорить: “Ты знаешь, что он там делал? А ты слышал, что она сказала? А ты знаешь, что они вместе сделали?” Вот что значит слушать и говорить о том, чем занимаются другие люди. Далее Кришна дает наставления Уддхаве: "Тот, кто занимается критикой поведения, характера других, потеряется в материальной двойственности."

Десять оскорблений Святого Имени

Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит о десяти оскорблениях по отношению к Святому Имени.
Первое: Поносить преданных, посвятивших всю свою жизнь распространению славы Святого Имени. Сейчас объясняется важность этого момента. Поносить, говорить плохо, критиковать вайшнавов, все это синонимы, одно и тоже. Критиковать вайшнава за его падение значит, что когда он падает, вы начинаете пинать его.
- О! Он упал! Ты слышал об этом?! - И начинаете пропаганду. Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит, что это вайшнава-апарадха. Существует 4 типа поношения вайшнава. Хотите узнать об этом? Или вы считаете, что невежество – это блаженство? Давайте услышим об этом. Я вижу, вы не очень готовы слушать. Хорошо,  тогда я заставлю вас слушать.
1. Искать недостатки у вайшнава за его якобы низкое происхождение.
2. Поносить его за предыдущие недостатки. “Я знаю, чем ты занимался перед тем, как присоединился к сознанию Кришны. Ты пил квас. Я видел”. 
3. Поносить вайшнава за его случайные падения. Случайно вайшнав может совершить ошибки, падения.
4. Поносить его за недостатки, от которых он почти избавился. Иногда преданный совершает ошибку и хочет исправить ее, а вы придираетесь к этому. "Нет разницы, что он делает сейчас, он сделал эту ошибку, он сделал!
Поносить и критиковать не означает, что вы не говорите истину. У нас иногда есть тенденция думать, что апарадха – это то, что я что-то придумываю. Например, вы говорите, что у этого преданного выросло два рога. Это неправда, но так или иначе вы хотите, чтобы этот вайшнав плохо выглядел, и вы распространяете этот обман, эти сплетни, что у него рога, говоря при этом: "Я сам видел!" Когда этот преданный заходит на мангала арати, а его голова покрыта чадаром, все недоумевают и смотрят на него.
Это не единственное значение вайшнава-апарадхи. Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет, что даже если вы четко указываете на недостаток, вы не обманываете, вы не преувеличиваете, вы говорите истину, тем не менее, если вы пропагандируете и рассказываете об этом другим - это вайшнава-апарадха. Это не означает, что если вы не будете всем это рассказывать, то вы как бы скрываете его недостатки. Если  к вайшнаву относиться подобным образом, то шанс исправиться у него будет очень маленьким. Ведь если вы будете всем рассказывать о таком его имидже, он будет чувствовать скованность и ему будет очень сложно исправиться. Вы можете в этом случае аргументировать, что если мы не выявим его недостатки и не раскроем их, то мы и не поможем вайшнаву решить их. Тем не менее, если вы делаете это даже во имя того, чтобы помочь вайшнаву, во имя правды, во имя того, что вы не хотите скрывать ее от других, тем не менее вы совершаете вайшнава-апарадху. 
Для исправления вайшнаву надо дать время и шанс. Именно это Кришна утверждает в “Бхагавад-гите”. Арджуна очень быстро становится праведником и таким образом достигает умиротворения. “О, сын Кунти. Можешь смело объявлять любому, что мой преданный никогда не пропадет”. Вайшнаву необходимо дать шанс, чтобы исправиться. Вот это самый важный момент. И если вы не даете ему возможности исправиться, если вы препятствуете тому, чтобы он исправился, то вы тоже вовлечены в вайшнава-апарадху. Если человек критикует преданного, якобы потому, что тот обладает недостатками, то он также вовлечен в садху-нинду. Бхакти исчезает при первых признаках садху-нинды. 
Давайте сейчас переварим все эти моменты, и тогда мы сможем перейти к следующей теме. 


Нийама-аграха

"Нийама-аграха" - слишком большая привязанность или слишком большое пренебрежение следованию правилам предписания.
Существует два вида правил: правила и предписания, которые следует выполнять, и запреты, то есть то, чего мы делать не должны. Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет, что тот, кто смотрит на свои обязанности, как на предписанные, а на любые запреты, как на необходимость, достоин достичь возвышенного положения. 
Все начинается с ученичества. Существует множество других промежуточных положений. Каждое положение является определенным уровнем на пути к совершенству, и для каждого уровня существуют свои наставления. Следуя им, человек становится достойным возвышения до следующего уровня. Если человек не достигает более высокого уровня, он падает еще ниже того уровня, на котором находился. Например, вы находитесь на ступеньке b, и вы хотите достичь более высокой ступени c. Но вы не следуете правильно процессу, вы слишком молоды и делаете всё слишком искусственно. Вы не квалифицированы, не готовы для того, чтобы возвыситься до этой ступени. Поэтому  у вас это не получается и вы падаете. Это не означает, что из за вашей неудачной попытки достичь уровня с вы возвращаетесь на уровень b. Нет, вы падаете на ступень a. Поэтому Кришна утверждает в "Бхагавад-гите": "Человек должен заниматься своими предписанными обязанностями в соответствии с условиями". Даже если вы их выполняете несовершенно, это лучше, чем пытаться следовать обязанностям другого человека, потому, что вы упадете ещё ниже того положения, на котором находитесь сейчас. Человек должен заниматься своими предписанными обязанностями. Например, домохозяин не должен имитировать брахмачари, саннйаси или ванапрастху. Он не должен постоянно намекать своей жене, что она является объектом чувств и представительницей майи. Он не должен постоянно говорить, что жена бесполезна и что она даже в течении десяти жизней не станет преданной. Такие разговоры не предназначены для домохозяев. В действительности, такие разговоры ни для кого не предназначены. Но когда домохозяин имитирует отреченного, проявляется искаженная речь, дурукти. Это будет приносить беспокойство обществу. Домохозяин должен заниматься своими обязанностями, и это очистить его. 
Что же означает "домохозяин"? Он очень профессионален. Но не в том, о чем вы подумали. Он профессионален и опытен в том, чтобы вдохновить свою жену на преданное служение. Вот тот, кто умеет это делать, является хорошим домохозяином. Он  знает, как вдохновить не только свою жену на преданное служение, но и своих детей. Он использует весь свой разум и весь свой юмор, сарказм и иронию, для того, чтобы вовлечь всех членов своей семьи  в преданное служение – вот кто является замечательным домохозяином, а не тот, кто имитирует отреченных. Делая это, он постепенно придет к отречению. И в пятьдесят лет жена и муж пожмут друг другу руки: "Ну, все,  o’кей, мы уже слишком долго были вместе, уже слишком хорошо знаем друг друга, теперь давай полностью сосредоточимся на преданном служении". Вот тогда муж уже готов к следующей ступени.

Вопрос:  не слышно.
Ответ: Обычно говориться таким образом. Но мы хорошо знаем, что если вы думаете, то вы обязательно это скажите. Это обязательно. Вы не можете просто думать о ком-то, так как эта сила очень могущественна. Что, вы сами не имеете такого опыта? У вас есть какие-то будоражащие ум новости, вы полностью находитесь под их влиянием и думаете: "Как можно молчать и быть смиренным?". Даже если это секрет. Вы знаете, в чем проблема секрета? Что-то особенное скрывается под секретом, как раз то, что можно распространить. Вы хотите удержать свой секрет, но во время джапы вы ходите и вдруг поворачиваетесь к другому преданному.  Несколько раз вы пытаетесь уйти и сдерживаете себя, но в какой-то момент уже  больше не можете это делать. И вы говорите: "Ты знаешь, в том письме …"  И вы уже проговорились. "О, нет! Лучше бы я не говорил тебе об этом". И тогда другой преданный говорит: "Да, да! Что, что? А, я знаю, похоже, я знаю об этом". Но, чтобы убедиться, он хочет все услышать. И тогда вы все высказываете, выговариваетесь. 
Вот когда мы думаем, что это начало. Думаем – чувствуем – затем говорим. Поэтому необходимо такие мысли просто изгнать из своего ума.  Конечно, мы не можем прекратить слушание. Мы что-то услышим и будем видеть недостатки в других вайшнавах. Но мы не должны быть втянуты в эти апарадхи. Мы должны всегда помнить слова Бхактивиноды Тхакура о том, что вайшнавы, к сожалению, совершают какие-то ошибки, у них есть некоторые недостатки. Но мы всегда должны помнить о том,  что: "В любом случае, они являются преданными. И Кришна, очевидно, ему поможет. Я настолько удачлив, что со мной еще все в порядке. Если он совершает ошибки, то и я в любое время также могу их совершить". Поэтому преданный должен сам стать более осторожным, а не думать сразу:  “О. Я ожидал от него этого, потому что я выше его. Все это время я был уверен в этом, а вот и доказательства”. В действительности, это начало моего падения. Стрелка часов идет, и уже просто вопрос времени, когда это случится. Поэтому необходимо всегда осознавать этот момент. В частности, человек не должен пытаться искать недостатки. Вы будете видеть, что ваш коллега является океаном, наполненным не водой, а недостатками. И нет необходимости искать их самим, так как  вы уже плаваете в них. Не ищите недостатки.
Вот приезжает великий вайшнав. Вы не должны искать недостатки: "Ну-ка, сейчас я буду скурпулезно изучать его. Как он  там предлагает свои поклоны? Все ли восемь частей его тела касаются пола, или нет? О, нет! Только шесть! Я видел!" Вы не должны искать недостатки, так как это дело, которым занимаются мухи. А преданный должен быть пчелой. Он всегда ищет мед. Только мед. Он не ищет недостатки.
Недостатки означают открытые раны, оттуда вытекает гной, он воняет, а это нектар для мух. Они наслаждаются этим. Эти язвы не предназначены для вайшнавов, все недостатки, ошибки - это греховная деятельность. Мы не должны искать этого. Но если все же вы видите их, вспоминайте шлоки, сказанные Бхактивинодой Тхакуром: "До тех пор, пока преданный занят, так или иначе, служением Господу, вы должны видеть его как садху". Даже если он отходит от преданного служения, тем не менее, мы должны простить его. Он попытался, он сделал, хоть на какое-то время он был занят в служении, и он лучше всех остальных, которым до преданного служения нет никакого дела. По крайней мере, он попытался, попробовал, и вы должны оценить это. Мы должны молиться Кришне, чтобы он смог вернуться, и он вернется, если сотни и тысячи преданных благожелательно относятся к нему. Это привлечет его обратно к преданному служению. 
Но представьте, что будет, если каждый будет прыгать по нему. Вы грациозно танцуете, все смотрят на вас, и вдруг, вы поскальзываетесь и падаете, тогда все остальные запрыгивают на вас и кричать: "Видишь, видишь какой ты!" Это, конечно же, не очень бы вас вдохновило, и вам, наверное, не захотелось бы опять начинать танцевать. Но если  вы поскользнулись и упали на пол, а вам говорят, что все нормально, ничего страшного не случилось, да еще и вдохновляют вас, то вы, безусловно, будите продолжать свою деятельность. Вот так должно быть.

Вопрос: Иногда преданные собираются вместе и обсуждают недостатки других преданных для того, чтобы самим не совершать их. Правильно ли это? Нужно ли это совершать? Почему? 
Ответ: Не нужно говорить о других. Вы должны говорить об ошибках, и тогда вы придёте к пониманию, что я не должен совершать этих ошибок. Учитель должен указывать на недостатки, но не на преданного, который ими обладает. 
Вопрос: Нужно ли в себе искать положительные стороны?
Ответ: Нет, в себе мы должны искать только плохие качества, а в остальных – только хорошие. Таково искусство продвижения. В самих себе вы ищите только плохие качества, никогда не надо искать хорошие. В одном из своих писем Шрила Прабхупада писал,  что духовный учитель должен искать в своих учениках только недостатки. Это его обязанность. Конечно же, он вдохновляет их, когда видит хорошие качества, но он не слишком заботится об этом. То есть, вдохновение – не такая большая проблема. Если вы делаете хорошее дело, столько людей будет вас прославлять. И преданный буквально вырастает. Это не проблема, этого не трудно достичь. В действительности, не это является обязанностью гуру. Дело гуру – выявлять недостатки и поправлять их. Прабхупада очень серьезно говорил об этом. Он приводил цитаты на санскрите. 
"Единственная обязанность гуру – ругать. Единственная, единственная, единственная обязанность!!!" Если гуру часто хвалит своего ученика, он портит его. В присутствии духовного учителя ученик должен чувствовать себя полным дураком. Только тогда между ними будут хорошие взаимоотношения. Это – здоровые отношения.
Вопрос: Надо ли говорить преданному о его хороших качествах?
Ответ: Конечно. Такое вдохновление должно быть. Это естественно. Если кто-то хорошо что-то сделает, мы можем сразу это отметить. Но есть опасность возгордиться. Вот в чем опасность. Гуру может видеть, что ученик настолько возгордился, что своей шикхой достает сзади до пола. Учитель видит это, и его обязанность – выпрямить его, поправить.


День четвёртый

Мы должны предаться. Благоприятное умонастроение преданного  служения проявляется в чувствах. По крайней мере, я подумал, что это интересный момент. Потому что обычно в объектах чувств проявляется другое умонастроение. Не так ли? Когда вы смотрите на объект чувств, то проявляется умонастроение духа чувственного наслаждения. Но если все попадет под контроль преданного служения, то при  виде объектов чувств дух чувственного наслаждения больше не проявляется в этом объекте. Умонастроение меняется на благоприятное для преданного служения. Именно поэтому продвинутый преданный, видя объекты чувств, хочет немедленно вовлечь их в преданное служение Кришне. Но тот, кто не настолько продвинут, начинает думать: “О, это все майа!” Он может воспринимать только это умонастроение чувственного наслаждения, и именно поэтому он не настолько продвинут. Когда брахмачари-неофит ходит по улице и видит молодых девушек, он начинает кричать:  “А-а-а, это майа!”, и в страхе убегает в противоположенную сторону. Но проблема не исчезает. Когда он бежит в другую сторону, он опять натыкается на девушку, снова начинает кричать и издавать звуки, похожие на звуки стоп-крана. Куда бы он ни бежал, везде есть какие-то женщины. Вы не сможете избежать этого. И сколько он будет бегать туда сюда?
Один ученик спросил Шрилу Прабхупаду: “Есть ли такая планета, где нет женщин?” Прабхупада ответил, что даже в духовном мире живут миллионы женщин. Если вы отправитесь в духовный мир, там полно гопи - женщин, миллионы гопи, миллионы женщин. Если вы посетите храм Харе Кришна, то там вы тоже увидите миллионы матаджи. Мы не можем избежать этого. Очевидно, мы должны изменить что-то другое. И это что-то - наше сознание. Только тогда мы не будем воспринимать объекты чувств как майю. По мере продвижения наша восприимчивость перейдет в другую форму, благоприятную для преданного служения.
Объясняется, что объекты чувств подобны железу, а чувства - магниту, таковы их взаимоотношения. Вы не можете убить это в себе. Если чувства видят объект, сразу возникает влечение, мы не можем это остановить. 
Теперь вернемся к тому брахмачари. Он стал более продвинут, он ходит по улице, и при виде той же самой девушки у него возникает влечение, но он думает: “Это благоприятно для преданного служения”. Не обязательно, что он жениться на ней, нет, он вынимает из кармана “Бхагавад-гиту” и бежит к ней с поднятыми руками. Таким образом, он вовлекает объекты чувств в преданное служение. Именно тогда он находится под защитой, а не тогда, когда убегает из-за страха. А иначе он становится майавади, так как все, что он знает, становится майей. То есть, он становится преданным майи. Теперь мы воспринимаем это умонастроение в объектах чувств, являющимся благоприятным для преданного служения. Это и является смыслом выражения индриясйа артхе.
Индрия ниграха означает – контролировать чувства в преданном служении.  Живое существо в этом положении известно как стхита-прагйа, что означает, что человек находится на трансцендентной платформе, в трансцендентном положении. Стхита-дхир означает, что у человека устойчивый ум. 
Значение слова лаульям – жадность. Жадность надо осторожно вовлекать в преданное служение. Необходимо преодолеть жадность к материальным наслаждениям, как уже говорилось ранее. Если есть жадность к служению Кришне, в служении вайшнавам, к воспеванию Святого Имени, то тогда не остается жадности к низшим вещам. Жадность по отношению ко всему, что не связано с сознанием Кришны, необходимо отвергнуть. Примеры жадности, вовлеченной в сознание, Кришны есть в Десятой Песни. Мудрецы из леса  Наймишаранйи сказали: “Мы никогда не устанем слушать о трансцендентных играх Верховной Личности Бога”. Другими словами, если мы с жадностью стремимся слушать о Господе, то это и будет жадность, вовлеченная в преданное служение. Я жадно хочу слушать о Кришне. В этом случае мы должны чувствовать жадность.
Другое значение слова лаульям – желание. Существует два типа желаний: желание к материальным наслаждениям и желание освобождения. До тех пор, пока человек не оставит оба этих желания, он не сможет практиковать преданное служение. Освобождение, естественно, означает имперсональное освобождение. Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит об этих двух типах желаний словами из “Брахма-самхиты”: “Материальное желание наслаждаться материальным миром и желание получить освобождение от материальной обусловленности считаются двумя ведьмами. Они преследуют человека, как приведения. До тех пор, пока эти ведьмы остаются и танцуют в сердце человека, как может он испытывать трансцендентное блаженство?” Представьте, что справа и слева вы окружены ведьмами. Как вы сможете почувствовать себя свободным, когда одна ведьма находится с одной стороны, а другая с другой? Невозможно чувствовать счастье и быть вовлеченным в счастливый процесс преданного служения до тех пор, пока эти ведьмы остаются в сердце.
Так же существуют два типа материального наслаждения. Это мирское и райское наслаждения. Богатство, наслаждение противоположным полом, дети, царство, слава, хорошая еда, хороший сон, хорошее рождение и другие наслаждения известны как мирские.
Райские наслаждения означают возможность пить напиток  сома раса, благодаря которому человек получает свободу от старости. Это особенный сок. Если вы пьете этот райский напиток, вы не будете стареть. Люди в этом мире с отчаянием ищут эту субстанцию. Так когда сердце переполнено этими желаниями, человек не может беззаветно служить Кришне. Необходимо полностью искоренить из сердца подобные желания, а иначе прогресс человека ограничен. 
Если эти наслаждения благоприятны для преданного служения, домохозяева могут принимать их, и это не будет греховным. Например:
- Дети, богатство мы можем принимать. В этом случае это уже не будет называться наслаждением. Скорее, оно является средством прогресса в преданном служении. Бхактивинода Тхакур подтверждает это стихами из “Шримад Бхагаватам”: "Вся предписанная деятельность предназначена для конечного освобождения. Ее никогда не следует использовать для того, чтобы достичь каких-то материальных целей. Тот, кто занят предписанной деятельностью, никогда не должен использовать материальные достижения, материальные богатства для удовлетворения чувств. Желания жизни никогда не следует направлять на объекты чувств. Человек должен желать только здоровой жизни, так как он должен задавать вопросы об Абсолюте. Ничто другое не должно быть целью деятельности человека".
Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет далее: он разделяет желание освобождения, мокша, на пять типов освобождения, начиная с саюджйа мукти, которое полностью отвергают вайшнавы.
Вся ведическая система основана на единстве в разнообразии. Если отсутствует принцип единства, это может привести к беспорядку, но, акцентируясь на нем, общество может превратиться в сборище роботов.
В основе варнашрама-дхармы лежит очень важный принцип. Варнашрама-дхарма достигает единства не вопреки разнообразию, но благодаря нему, потому что каждая варна должна использовать свои таланты и способности в служении Кришне. Таким образом, сосредоточенность каждой варны в своей специальной сфере, в своей особой области, превращается в сосредоточенность в служении Кришне. Но необходима интенсивная сосредоточенность на своей деятельности, иначе целеустремленность разума не будет достигнута. То есть, чтобы добиться успеха в сознании Кришны, разум должен быть целеустремленным. Однако, эта целеустремленность необходима как брахманам, так и кшатриям, вайшйам и шудрам. Кришна говорит, что каждый человек может достичь совершенства, выполняя свои обязанности. Нигде не говорится, что брахман может достичь совершенства, а шудра – нет. В любом случае, если человек  с полной самоотдачей выполняет свои обязанности ради Кришны, он достигает совершенства. 
Я должен вносить свой посильный вклад, который соответствует моей природе, только потому, что я являюсь частью общества. Если я брахмана, я не должен беспокоиться о том, кто будет меня защищать, потому что эти обязанности выполняет кшатрий, а он не беспокоится о своем пропитании, так как об этом  должен заботиться вайшйа. Таким образом, у меня освобождается время для того, чтобы я целиком посвятил себя изучению священных писаний. Так каждый может вносить свой вклад в общее дело, поскольку каждый занимается служением Кришне. Такая полная сосредоточенность на схожей деятельности, в конечном счете, дает человеку полное удовлетворение. 
Если мы хотим быть свободными в реальности, это означает, что мы хотим быть такими, какие мы есть на самом деле. То есть, развить себя полностью, развить все заложенные в нас способности. Иногда мы чувствуем, что что-то мешает нам или ограничивает нас. Это ощущение возникает потому, что мы не можем полностью воспользоваться своими способностями, найти им применение. Например, если вы посадите белку в клетку, то недостаток свободы заключается в том, что она не может лазить по деревьям. Если вы держите в клетке птицу, то ее недостаток свободы заключается в том, что она лишена возможности летать в небе. При этом белка не сокрушается о том, что она лишена возможности летать в небе. Поэтому мы хотим быть свободными постольку, поскольку мы хотим быть такими, какие мы есть, и пользоваться своими способностями.
 Поэтому конечная свобода дживы – быть слугой Кришны, так как джива является слугой Кришны по своей природе. Таким образом, каждый человек, в соответствии со своей природой, может максимально использовать свой потенциал и развивать его. Это так же объясняет роли, которые играют в обществе мужчина и женщина, и очень важный принцип, согласно которому женщины должны находиться под защитой мужчин. В Америке эта идея очень непопулярна. Мы видим, что женщины сейчас в Америке становятся врачами, судьями, адвокатами, генералами в армии, точно так же, как и мужчины. 
Нет необходимости отрицать это, однако мы должны принять во внимание и другие вещи. Прежде всего, мужская и женская природы всегда остаются. Некоторые люди думают, что само понятие "мужская природа", "женская природа" является досужими вымыслами человеческого общества, и если мы захотим, то мы сможем превратить мужчину в женщину, а женщину в мужчину. И на самом деле, я видел, как достаточно убедительно мужчину превращали в женщину, а женщину в мужчину. Однако Ведическая система утверждает, что лучше всего на роль мужчины подходит мужчина, а на роль женщины – женщина. Мы знаем, что это не выдумка. Это отражение реальности, то есть Кришна – Верховный мужчина, а Радха – Верховная женщина. Именно они являются прототипами мужской и женской натуры. Прабхупада говорил, что мужчины и женщины существуют в этом мире, поскольку они существуют в Абсолютной Истине. Таким образом, это различие предопределено Кришной. Насколько я вижу, любое общество, для своего существования, нуждается в том, чтобы мужчины сполна вносили свой вклад, а женщины вносили свой, и самые лучшие кандидаты на то, чтобы достичь совершенства в развитии женских качеств – это женщины. В действительности, это, правда, что у каждого мужчины есть своя женская сторона, которая приближает его к женщине, и наоборот, у каждой женщины есть мужские качества. Но, не смотря на это, в мужчине преобладают мужские качества, а женщине женские. Как правило, качества женской природы - это женственность, чувствительность к другим, заботливость. Они считаются более хрупкими, деликатными., поэтому могут развиться в человеческом существе только в том случае, когда оно находится под защитой от этого материального мира, за оградой. Когда женщина выходит и начинает общаться с этим миром сама по себе, она может достичь очень большого успеха, но при этом ее женская натура, ее женские качества сгорают, и, наоборот, могут проявиться более агрессивные черты натуры. Таким образом, Ведическая культура хочет, чтобы женщины вносили максимальный вклад в эту культуру, развивая в себе заложенные природой качества. Это и определяет принцип, согласно которому женщины должны находиться под защитой мужчин. 
Но так, как в любой системе, где есть взаимоотношения, связанные с властью, возможно злоупотребление этой властью. Таким образом, ведическая система – это место, где  мужчины традиционно считались защитниками женщин, но женщины говорят: “Кто защитит нас от самих защитников?”, потому что в Кали-йугу мужчины часто злоупотребляют своим положением. Именно поэтому женщины говорят: “Спасибо большое, но лучше я защищу себя сама”. Первое, что нужно сделать мужчинам – это стать настоящими мужчинами  и обрести способность действительно защищать и заботиться о женщинах, не злоупотребляя своим положением. Тогда может наступить идеальное сотрудничество. Одна из основных причин, почему нужно развивать такое положение дел, в том, что женщины играют роль воспитательницы детей. Для того, чтобы правильно воспитывать и растить своих детей, ей необходимо максимальное развитие женских качеств.
Мой вывод заключается в том, что именно из-за  недостатка таких женских качеств в современном обществе становиться так много сумасшедших. В соответствии со Всемирной организацией здравоохранения число умственных расстройств постоянно увеличивается, и в будущем самые большие проблемы со здоровьем будут именно в умственном развитии.
Основа хорошего умственного здоровья закладывается в пять первых лет жизни человека. Эти пять первых лет жизни человек очень беспомощен, поэтому необходимо чтобы он чувствовал  себя в  полной безопасности и ощущал, что он  любим.
Если человеку в этот период не хватает любви,  заботы и чувства защищенности, то такие люди всю жизнь остаются неполноценными в умственном отношении до конца своих лет. Не получив этого в самом начале, позднее вы можете затратить миллионы долларов на психотерапию, так и не обретя спокойствие ума.
То, что я сказал, не является моей выдумкой – это на самом деле ведическая теория воспитания детей. Прабхупада говорил, что, пока ребенку не исполнится пять лет, его нужно баловать. Конечно, люди не знают, как правильно баловать, они думают, что нужно, чтобы ребенок сходил с ума.
Я хочу прочитать вам отрывок из Десятой Песни "Шримад Бхагаватам" (10.44.15) из главы о том, как матушка Рохини и матушка Йашода баловали своих детей, давая им все возможное в соответствии с временем, местом и обстоятельствами. Здесь речь идёт о дарах, которыми окружает ребенка любящая мать, и благословениях. Кришна и Баларама получали высшее благословение.
Одна из основных характеристик ведической иерархической системы заключается в том, что благословения всегда нисходят вниз от высших личностей. Каждый нуждается в благословении того, кто находится на более высоком уровне. Наше духовное развитие зависит в максимальной степени от благословений духовного учителя. В ведической культуре каждый знает, что необходимо удовлетворить того, кто выше нас, и получить, то есть заслужить благословение. Благодаря этим благословениям человек может  достичь успеха в жизни.
Здесь Шрила Прабхупада говорит: "Для того, чтобы быть успешным в жизни, человек нуждается в замечательных благословениях любящей матери. Они заключаются в изумительной речи, драгоценной одежде, игрушках, в любовной заботе и превосходной еде".
Помните, ранее мы уже говорили о том, что необходимо любыми путями избавиться от общения с теми, кто наслаждает свои чувства, с теми, кто является непреданным. Так же мы не должны общаться  с преданными, которые, так или иначе, имеют склонности к чувственным наслаждениям. Но мы не должны отвергать преданных, хотя  они могут быть не очень продвинуты, и у них могут сохраняться материальные привязанности.
Конечно, если преданный сохраняет материальные привязанности, мы не должны очень близко общаться с ним, потому что наше материальное сознание может оскверниться. Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит, что лучше общаться с теми, кто наслаждает свои чувства, чем с майавади. Далее он цитирует  стих из Второй Песни "Шримад Бхагаватам": "Каждый, кто получает особую благосклонность Господа, в результате  беспримесного преданного служения Господу может преодолеть необъятный океан иллюзии и понять Господа". Затем, Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет, что означает "беспримесное". В этом стихе "беспримесное" означает – без притворства. 
Затем он приводит пример преданного-лицемера, взятый из Чайтанйа Чаритамриты. Он объясняет, что это типичный пример псевдо-вайшнава. Во времена Господа Чайтанйи был некий Рама дас. Он отрекся от всего и отправился повидаться с Господом Джаганнатхой. Во время путешествия он повторял Святое Имя 24 часа в сутки. Когда в пути он встретил Рагхунатху  Бхатту Госвами, он взял его багаж и нес его. Рама дас служил Рагхунатхе  различными путями, вплоть до того, что массировал ему стопы. Таким образом, Рама дас совершал различные виды служения, и в то же время постоянно повторял Святое Имя Рамы день и ночь. Путешествуя таким образом, они  вскоре достигли Джаганнатха Пури., где он с великим наслаждением встретил Шри Чайтанйю Махапрабху и припал к Его лотосным стопам. 
Но Господь не проявил Рама дасу Своей милости, хотя это была их первая встреча. Все потому, что в сердце Рама дас был имперсоналистом, который желал погрузиться в существование Господа. И он был очень горд своей ученостью. Но, будучи Всепроникающей Верховной Личностью Бога, Чайтанйа Махапрабху мог понять сердце каждого, и Он знал скрытые мотивы Рама даса. Это пример майавади. Внешне он следовал пути преданности Господу, но внутри он культивировал другие мотивы. 
Затем Бхактивинода Тхакур приводит замечательный стих, гласящий, что шесть врагов, начиная с похоти и гнева, водят меня туда-сюда, чтобы наслаждаться различными формами чувственного наслаждения, будучи слугой майи. Сейчас Нароттама дас Тхакур играет роль обусловленной души, и он не просто играет, он чувствует себя таковым. Именно чувствует. Это предназначено для нас, и мы должны извлечь из этого урок: “У меня есть неограниченное количество желаний, и поэтому я забыл тебя, о Кришна. Надеясь на то, чтобы приобрести богатства, я скитался от одного дома к другому в одежде преданного". Далее, Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет, что большинство людей в этом мире как раз относятся к этому типу, и до тех пор, пока человек не получит великую милость от общения с чистыми преданными, он должен проживать свою жизнь в уединенных местах. Общение с неблагочестивыми людьми, которые не обладают сознанием Кришны, неблагоприятно. С другой стороны, общение с людьми, которые являются греховными, но, тем не менее, если они проявляют желание служить Господу - возможно. 
Итак, к этим утверждениям необходимо относиться очень осторожно, так как, если кто-то предан Господу, как он может быть греховным? Но помните, как мы объясняли все детали, относящиеся к вайшнава-апарадхам, к положению вайшнавов. До тех пор, пока он, так или иначе, совершает преданное служение, его не следует отвергать и высмеивать за ту греховную деятельность, которую он совершал. Таким образом, необходимо учитывать множество вещей. Культура сознания Кришны – это не просто белое и черное. Мы должны научиться очень многим вещам, которые необходимо учитывать. Надо учиться воспринимать сложные оттенки. И если вы думаете, что все это очень сложно, я не знаю как себя вести, как дальше думать и что думать о других преданных, я сбит с толку, тогда просто будьте смиренными и уважайте всех преданных. Тогда вы не совершите никаких ошибок. Будьте смиренными, предлагайте свое почтение, и тогда вы спасены. В любом случае, это то наставление, которое Чайтанйа Махапрабху дает нам. Мы всегда должны быть смиренными и предлагать почтение другим, даже муравьям. 
Но, так или иначе, Бхактивинода Тхакур здесь утверждает, что с этими майавади существует одна проблема. Дхарма-дхваджей нужно избегать, не предлагать им никакого почтения, это касается тех, кто обманывает других, говоря, что отречен, но в своем сердце культивирует материальные желания. 
Сейчас мы подошли к лаулйи. Существует два определения лаулйи. Жадность, или сильное стремление, и второе – беспокойство. Бывает два вида беспокойств: первый относится к уму, другой вид беспокойства относится к разуму. У ума есть тенденция следовать побуждению чувств, он всегда занимается определенной деятельностью. И вот она-то и приводит к привязанности и отвержению. Соответственно, мы видим еще два типа беспокойств: беспокойство в результате привязанности ума и беспокойство в результате отвержения. По поводу беспокойства ума Бхактивинода Тхакур цитирует стихи из "Бхагавад-гиты":
индрийанам хи чаратам    йан мано нувидхийате
тад асйа харати праджнам    вайур навам ивамбхаси

индрийасйендрийасйартхе   рага-двешау вйавастхитау
тайор на вашам агаччхет    тау хй асйа парипантхинау

Существуют принципы, регулирующие привязанность и отрешение, которые относятся к чувствам и их объектам. Человек не должен попадать под контроль таких  привязанностей, так как они являются препятствиями на пути самосознания, и  для того, чтобы регулировать лаулйу в форме беспокойства ума, человек должен принять прибежище у Бхакти-деви, или у преданного служения. Когда причина беспокойства ума – чувственные наслаждения, являющиеся основным препятствием в практике преданного служения, тогда вся деятельность ради чувств должна быть вовлечена в преданное служение. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада говорил: “Если ты хочешь рисовать, ты должен рисовать для Кришны, если хочешь играть на музыкальных инструментах, играй для Кришны, если ваши чувства хотят видеть что-нибудь, смотрите на прекрасные формы Божеств Кришны, если ум беспокоится от того что уши хотят слушать какие-то звуки – слушайте киртаны, лекции. Таким образом, беспокойство ума попадает под контроль практики преданного служения. Привязанность к чувственным наслаждениям необходимо превратить в привязанность к преданному служению”. 
Так человек становится привязанным к преданному служению. Мы не можем оставить свои привязанности. В этом мире все привязаны к кому-либо. Если не к человеку, то к кошке, собаке, попугаю. Природа осознания такова – быть привязанным к чему-либо, и духовная жизнь не означает, что мы просто убиваем свои привязанности, мы должны перенаправить их на преданное служение, садху, гуру, преданных, к объектам сознания Кришны, к деятельности преданного служения. И те же привязанности будут вести к освобождению. Видите, все это является искусством сознания Кришны.
Почему, например, похоть (вожделение) настолько могущественна? Откуда исходит эта энергия, которая сбивает, раскидывает даже пожилых людей, не говоря уже о молодых. Это является нашей изначальной любовью к Кришне. В духовном мире это – према, любовь к Кришне. Она контролирует в духовном мире все, даже Кришна попадает под контроль этой энергии. Он полностью попадает под контроль любви своих преданных. Кришна полностью независим (сварата – независимость), Он может делать то, что хочет, но Он контролируется любовью своих преданных. Его мама говорит: “Возвращайся назад, Тебе нельзя сейчас идти к Йамуне”. И Он возвращается. Он независим, но в то же время, Он не может отправиться на Йамуну, потому что любовь матери контролирует Его. У нас есть много описаний любви к Кришне, и это более могущественно, чем Сам Кришна. Даже Кришна должен предаться этой энергии, Он полностью попадает под контроль искренности Радхарани и Его преданных. Есть один очень хороший стих, сказанный Господом Кришной. Он говорит: "Я очень сильно привлекаюсь звуками, исходящими от олицетворенных Вед", - Кришна чувствует к ним очень большую привязанность. Но затем Он утверждает: "Если какая-нибудь из гопи зовет Меня плохими именами: "Ты - дебошир, Ты – негодяй", то Я забываю все Ведические гимны. Я гораздо больше привязан к этому звуку". Когда Веды прославляют Кришну, это очень возвышенная, утончённая поэзия, посвящённая Ему, но если Он слышит слово “негодяй”, Он гораздо больше привлекается этим. Почему? Потому что этот звук произносится на основе чистой любви к Кришне. 
Но если наша любовь к Кришне искажается из-за того, что есть соприкосновение с гуной страсти, то та же самая энергия, которая контролирует даже Кришну, превращается в похоть. Поэтому эта похоть настолько могущественна. Она всепроникающая в этом мире, она контролирует этот мир. Все происходит в этом мире в результате похотливых желаний. Весь механизм Мироздания основан на похотливых желаниях. Почему люди отправляются на работу? Благодаря похоти. Почему кто-то водит машину? Из-за похоти. И что бы вы ни назвали, что угодно, основой этому будет похоть. Потому эта энергия настолько могущественна. 
Но если перенаправить похоть на служение Господу, она перестанет существовать. Она изначально предназначена для того, чтобы быть направленной на Кришну. Это не так, что если я хочу наслаждаться, должно думать, что Кришна должен наслаждаться. Необходимо сознательно служить для того, что бы наслаждался Кришна. Этому мы должны научиться и практиковать в сознании Кришны. Мы не можем сделать это внезапно, это постепенный процесс, который начинается с того, что мы соприкасаемся с деятельностью преданного служения. Сначала мы хотим сами наслаждаться деятельностью в преданном служении. Именно поэтому с начала мы воспринимаем двойственность преданного служения. Мне нравиться этот преданный, я ненавижу того преданного. Это – двойственность. Это происходит потому, что я хочу наслаждаться. Но так или иначе, если мы придерживаемся этого процесса, даже испытывая подъемы и падения, указывающие на привязанности и отвержения в преданном служении, мы постепенно очищаемся. Поэтому наставления, которые даются в “Нектаре наставлений” очень важны, поскольку они дают нам осознание этих постепенных стадий сознания Кришны.
Когда все чувства соприкасаются с объектами чувств в преданном служении, тогда ум сосредотачивается на Господе. Отвержение надо направить на те предметы, которые неблагоприятны для преданного служения. До тех пор, пока у нас еще есть привязанности, мы не сможем так просто избавиться от этого отвержения. Здесь мы учимся тому, как применить это отвращение. Отвращение означает то, что мне что-то не нравиться. Его необходимо перенаправить и применить к тем вещам, которые неблагоприятны в преданном служении., тогда это правильное вовлечение.
-Я не люблю вино, я не люблю вино и водку. Это неблагоприятно для преданного служения.
Разум дискриминирует, делает различие между двумя потребностями ума: хорошо – плохо. Есть два вида разума: первый – решительный, другой – многоветвистый. В "Бхагавад-гите" говориться об этом: "Все, кто находится на пути преданного служения,  сосредоточены в своих усилиях и имеют одну цель, но многоветвист разум тех, кто нерешителен".
Многоветвистый разум является причиной похоти, а похоть проявляется в желании достичь райских планет, в усилении деятельности, приносящей богатства и наслаждения. И так же в отчуждение от духовного мира. Мы иногда даже не можем себе представить или поверить в то, что существует такая вещь, как духовный мир. В уме блуждают мысли, убеждающие нас в том, что именно этот мир является реальностью. А духовный мир – это лишь какие-то описания. Мы придумываем различные виды философий, оправдывающие чувственные наслаждения. Мы не верим в реальность и хотим наслаждаться в этом мире. Мы пытаемся убедить разум. Ум говорит разуму:
- Нет, нет, не надо реальности духовного мира! Реальность есть в материальном мире.
И тогда душа убеждается в этом. Благодаря желаниям, мы убеждаемся в этом., и этот мир становится реальностью. Затем Бхактивинода Тхакур цитирует Бхагавад-гиту (2.44):

бхогаишварйа-прасактанам    тайапахрита-четасам
вйавасайатмика буддхих   самадхау на видхийате

"Тем, кто слишком привязан к чувственным удовольствиям и материальному богатству и чей ум из-за этого всё время пребывает в заблуждении, не хватает решимости посвятить себя преданному служению Верховному Господу".

----------


## Югала Прити д.д. BVS

День пятый

Сегодня последний день нашего семинара по «Нектару наставлений». Вчера мы остановились на том, что существует пять видов освобождения.
Первый вид освобождения немедленно отвергается преданными, этот вид освобождения носит название саюджья-мукти.
Затем существует ещё четыре вида освобождения: сарупья – достижение положения, когда мы имеем тело, похожее на тело Господа; затем салокья  –  жизнь на той же планете, что и Господь; саршти – обладание теми же богатствами, которыми обладает Господь;  и самипья – положение приближенного Господа.
Есть один стих, который был сказан Капилой Муни. Он дает наставления Своей  матери – Девахути о том, что чистый преданный не принимает ни один из этих видов освобождения. Он не принимает даже салокью, садитью и самипью, несмотря на то что Сам Верховный Господь может предлагать их ему. Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарья также произнес один стих, который связан с имперсональным освобождением. Он объясняет, что существует 2 вида саюджья-мукти, т.е. имперсонального освобождения. Погружение в сияние имперсонального Брахмана – это один вид имперсонального освобождения, другой вид освобождения – погружение в тело Господа, что ещё хуже. Почему он говорит, что это хуже? Кто может ответить? Так много йогов-имперсоналистов, которые желают такого имперсонального освобождения. Они хотят освободиться от материального существования и достичь освобождения. Итак, что же в этом такого ужасного? Почему вайшнавы отвергают этот вид освобождения? Кто-нибудь знает?
– Да, это правильно, потому что нет возможности совершать преданное служение. Иногда так случается, что даже на адских планетах появляется возможность служить Господу. Например, Бали Махараджа, он обитает на адской планете и совершает  прекрасное преданное служение.
Но в брахмаджьоти, в сиянии Господа, нет вообще никакой возможности совершать преданное служение Господу, поэтому вайшнавы считают положение саюджйа-мукти еще ниже, чем обитание на адской планете. И еще хуже этого – это слияние с телом Господа. Вот объяснение, которое дал Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарйа. Раньше он был имперсоналистом, и знает, о чем говорит. Иногда преданные думают: “Мы знаем философию имперсонализма.” И они могут немного поспорить, вдребезги разбивая имперсонализм, но в большинстве случаев наши преданные не знакомы с тем, что называется имперсонализмом. То же самое с наукой. Преданные мгновенно готовы разбить всю современную науку на составляющие, хотя сами они не имеют о науке никакого понятия. 
Но Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарйа был имперсоналистом, а  сейчас он говорит, что это ужасно. Однажды он нашел один стих из Десятой Песни "Шримад Бхагаватам": “мукти-паде садайа бхак” Этот стих утверждает, что если преданный практикует преданное служение в правильном умонастроении, все эти виды страданий, которые он терпит – это просто реакции за его прошлое плохое поведение. Это очень важный момент. Как преданные, мы должны пытаться развить такое умонастроение. Если с вами случается что-то плохое – не протестуйте. Вы должны это немедленно принять. Преданный даже чувствует счастье по этому поводу. Почему? Потому что сейчас греховные реакции проявляются в форме страданий, он немного страдает, и затем они заканчиваются. Дальше оказывается, что греховные реакции сожжены, и преданный счастлив. И вот он ждет: "Давайте, греховные реакции, приходите поскорее. Дайте мне возможность страдать!" И тогда греховных реакций сгорают, их больше не остаётся. Затем можно спокойно практиковать сознание Кришны. Но глупый преданный сразу же начинает протестовать: “Почему это случается со мной? Я такой великий преданный, я отдал Господу всё! Я не должен больше страдать! Почему же я страдаю сейчас? Я невиновен ”. Затем он бежит к астрологу, чтобы найти то, что он неправильно сделал. “Какие-то ошибки происходят во Вселенной!” Но настоящий преданный не протестует, он всё принимает со сложенными руками. В действительности, подразумевается, что я должен страдать еще больше, потому что нет такой греховной деятельности, которую бы я не совершал, а сейчас приходят ма-аленькие страдания. Это ничто по сравнению со всей той ерундой, которую я совершил в прошлом. И с великим счастьем он принимает это страдание. Если преданный практикует сознание Кришны в таком умонастроении, он заслуживает освобождения, вне всяких сомнений. 
И вот, Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарйа нашел этот стих и пришел к Чайтанйе Махапрабху.
- О, мой дорогой Господь! Я нашел этот прекрасный стих. Позволь мне прочитать его Тебе.
Раньше Чайтанйа Махапрабху был известен как Нимай Пандит, Он был в Свое время великим ученым, и , конечно же, знал этот стих. Но Он очень сильно оценил то, что Сарвабхаума, который в прошлом был имперсоналистом, сейчас цитирует Шримад Бхагаватам, являющийся бхакти-шастрой. Господь счастливый слушал, как Сарвабхаума цитирует этот стих и вдруг, к удивлению Шри Чайтанйи, Сарвабхаума не прочитал мукти-паде садайа бхак. Он прочитал бхакти-паде садайа бхак. Чайтанйа Махапрабху прервал его и спросил, почему тот изменил санскрит, на что Сарвабхаума ответил: “Мой дорогой Господь, я ненавижу это слово мукти. Именно поэтому я заменил его на бхакти”. Но Господь Чайтанйа не разрешил ему вносить изменения в шастру. Он объяснил, что мукти-паде имеет три значения. Паде относится к лотосным стопам, а мукти – освобождение: "Все те, кто освобождаются, принимают прибежище у лотосных стоп Господа". Это значение, которое можно принять. И, тем не менее, Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарйа ответил: “Дорогой Господь, для меня нет разницы, что Ты там объясняешь. У меня просто аллергия на слово мукти. Поэтому я говорю: Бхакти-паде садайа бхак!” Тогда Господь Чайтанйа взял за плечи Сарвабхауму, прижал его к Себе и сказал: “О, ты такой прекрасный вайшнав!”
Таким образом, преданный не ценит ни один из этих видов освобождения, поэтому Господь Чайтанйа молится в “Шикшаштаке”: “Мой дорогой Господь, я хочу совершать преданное служение жизнь за жизнью”, указывая на то, что преданный даже не ждет освобождения. Пусть я буду принимать рождение за рождением, если Господь этого хочет. Моё освобождение в том, чтобы заниматься преданным служением. И больше ничего. И весь смысл этого в том, что освобождение приходит по милости Кришны, поэтому человек не должен осквернять свои усилия в преданном служении желаниями освобождения.


Шесть благоприятных качеств

Утсаха (энтузиазм)

А сейчас мы перейдем к шести качествам, которые улучшают преданное служение. Мы уже обсуждали шесть препятствий на пути преданного служения. Сейчас – шесть принципов, которые благоприятны для преданного служения. Начнем с утсахи, энтузиазма. Бхактивинода Тхакур объясняет, что без энтузиазма человек начинает пренебрегать своим преданным служением. Пренебрежение является результатом бездействия, апатии, безразличия. Неактивность означает инерция. В присутствии утсахи, энтузиазма этих вещей быть не может. Отсутствие желания работать является инерцией. Инерция противоположна природе духовной души. Если инертность остается в теле и в сердце, не будет возможности совершать преданное служение. Апатия развивается из-за безалаберности. Человек должен практиковать преданное служение, избегая все эти отклонения. 
Иногда, в самом начале, когда неофит приходит в Сознание Кришны, у него есть тенденция думать, что сейчас я должен стать неактивным. Я должен сесть, замолчать и медитировать, повторяя Харе Кришна. Он надеется, что таким образом он сможет спокойно практиковать сознание Кришны. Но когда он таким образом медитирует, кто-то подходит к нему, берет за руку и говорит: “Пожалуйста, отправляйся на кухню и порежь овощи”. Новичок этим очень обеспокоен: “Это не то, за чем я пришел в сознание Кришны – просто работать. Я занимался этим раньше, до сознания Кришны. До этого я уже нарезал слишком много овощей, а сейчас я хочу просто покоя, не хочу больше заниматься этим резанием”.
Иногда эта тенденция быть инертным сохраняется, но это не очень благоприятно для сознания Кришны. Это также не является природой души. Природа души – быть активной всегда. Мы читаем описание духовного мира – там описывается множество видов деятельности: Кришна бегает туда-сюда, мама Яшода ругает Кришну. Некоторые из мальчиков пастушков выхватывают прасад из рук Кришны и бросают его другим мальчикам, а Кришна пытается поймать его. Но когда Кришна подбегает к нему, мальчик-пастушок, у кого в руках прасад, смеётся и бросает его другому пастушку. Так Кришна бегает по кругу, и все смеются и кричат. Большое разнообразие деятельности!
Когда человек становится полным энтузиазма в сознании Кришны, ему нравится совершать деятельность, и эта деятельность не является майей. Это не материальная деятельность. Например, Арджуна думал, что сражение на поле битвы Курукшетра –  это материальная деятельность. Я не хочу быть вовлеченным в это. Позвольте мне просто отречься от всего и отправиться в лес. Но Кришна не позволил ему этого. Есть еще один момент, связанный с этим, но об этом позже.
Помните об том хиппи? Он говорил, что сознание Кришны распространит мир по всему миру. Но Прабхупада не согласился с этим утверждением. Он сказал, что Господь Кришна рассказал Бхагавад-гиту для того, чтобы хоть как-то разгневать Арджуну, разбудить его. То есть мы должны ожидать деятельность в сознании Кришны и не должны думать, что эта деятельность является майей. И момент таков, что если мы становимся энтузиастами, желание быть неактивным  не может больше оставаться с нами. Кама происходит из похоти, вожделения. Гйана – от безразличия. А бхакти – из веры в Верховного Господа. Человек, который обладает верой, естественным образом теряет вкус к материальной деятельности. Он принимает без привязанности только ту деятельность, которая благоприятна для увеличения его преданного служения, и хотя преданный не привязан к материальной деятельности, он всегда работает с энтузиазмом в преданном служении. Посредством этого он продвигается.
“Когда разумный человек занят постоянным поклонением Мне, его сердце полностью сосредотачивается на Мне. Таким образом, все материальные желания в его сердце уничтожаются, разрубается узел материальных привязанностей, все неблагоприятные вещи уничтожаются, уничтожается и цепь кармических реакций. Тогда он видит Меня как Верховную Личность Бога. Полная непривязанность является высшим состоянием свободы, поэтому человек, который не имеет личных желаний и не ожидает личного вознаграждения, может достичь любовного служения Мне”. (Ш.Б.11.29.30-35). Смысл этого таков, что бесполезно пытаться независимо уничтожить похоть, невежество, сомнения, деятельность ради плодов в своем сердце. Всё это уничтожается по милости Господа, в процессе преданного служения, и когда человек становится нейтральным, то есть он оставляет все остальные материальные желания, тогда он достигает чистого преданного служения. Тогда преданный становится действительно зафиксированным в преданном служении, если он оставляет все остальные материальные желания и надежды. В материальном мире существует так много надежд, и преданный их просто оставляет. У него есть только одна надежда – стать сознающим Кришну. Ничто больше не дает надежду в этом мире. Например, это тело. Все надеются на это тело – это  тело защитит меня, даст мне прибежище. Это тело – моя жизнь и душа. Но опять и опять эти надежды расстраиваются. Это тело начинает болеть, становится слабым и бесполезным, и в конце концов, падает в ящик. Конец. Итак, в чем смысл этого тела? В течении нескольких лет мы можем надеяться на него, а потом оно рушится. Затем следующее тело, опять та же самая надежда и – разрушение. И так далее. И каждый раз мы думаем, что вот сейчас я буду вечно жить в этом теле. Но преданный оставляет эту надежду, он не надеется на это тело, на этот мир. И это благоприятно для сознания Кришны.
Мы не должны терять энтузиазм только из-за того, что у нас нет такой силы, чтобы разрушить наши кармические реакции. В начале садхака должен иметь веру и, в то же время, энтузиазм. Это не так-то легко сделать. Мы либо слишком энтузиастичны, а это значит нетерпеливы, если у нас сверх-энтузиазм, это значит, что мы ожидаем немедленный результат. Но он не приходит, и энтузиазм у нас пропадает. Или наоборот, мы пытаемся быть  очень терпеливыми. Что бы там ни было – пусть продолжается. Мы прекращаем танцевать на киртане. Мы думаем, что не надо быть фанатиком, надо быть спокойным, и мы просто засыпаем. Вот тогда мы становимся очень устойчивыми, в состоянии сна. 
Энтузиазм и терпение совместить очень сложно, но это необходимо для того, чтобы достичь успеха в сознании Кришны, и до тех пор, пока преданный не достигнет устойчивого преданного служения, существует шесть препятствий, которые объяснил Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур. Это тема отдельного семинара, но я в течении одной секунды объясню их.
Первое, это – самонадеянность. У каждого есть подобный опыт. Вы узнали немного о философии сознания Кришны и немедленно начинаете думать, что вы выше всех, кого бы ни встретили на улице. Это слишком большая самонадеянность – сейчас я уже всё знаю. Люди – это кошки, собаки, верблюды, ослы, а я – преданный. Вам так здорово. Но это – препятствие. Господь же очень быстро приводит такого преданного в чувство, Он даёт ему немного страданий. Например, вы идёте по улице, а ваша голова упирается в облака. Вы думаете о Вселенной, о множестве высоких вещей, и вдруг внезапно вы запинаетесь о камень. Ваше расширенное сознание в результате боли мгновенно сокращается до размеров мизинца. Когда мы слишком гордимся и думаем: "Я самый великий, лучший из всех человеческих существ, я избранный", - тогда Кришна помогает сократить это ложное, гордое сознание до малых размеров. Приходит немного страданий., и мы опять начинаем понимать, какой я маленький, незначительный преданный. Мы снова начинаем ползти к Кришне, молиться, просить Его о помощи.
Далее. Безалаберность. Это оскорбление Святого Имени. "Совершаю я служение таким или иначе, кому какое дело? Почему вы даёте мне так много наставлений? Резать мне картошку так или вот так? Ладно, если хочешь, я могу и так порезать. Ну, теперь ты доволен?" Есть такое отношение – мне как бы нет дела. Это – оскорбление Святого Имени. 
В “Харинама Чинтамани” невнимательность разделяется на три аспекта: апатия, бездействие, отвлечение. До тех пор, пока человек не избавился от этих видов невнимательности, он не может вообще совершать преданное служение. Даже если человек оставляет все остальные нама-аппарадхи, и тем не менее остаётся невнимательным, у него никогда не будет привязанности к Святому Имени. Если у человека в начале есть энтузиазм, и он не остывает, то этот человек никогда не станет ленивым, апатичным и не будет отвлекаться при воспевании Святого Имени. Поэтому энтузиазм – это единственная основа всех остальных видов преданного служения. Это так важно, это – наша обязанность. Мы всегда должны искать источники нашего энтузиазма. Ищите свои источники вдохновения и эксплуатируйте их по максимуму, потому что мы должны быть вдохновленными и чувствовать энтузиазм. И вследствие этого, как объясняет Бхактивинода Тхакур, мы будем успешными в сознании Кришны. 
Иногда очень разочаровываешься, когда видишь отсутствие энтузиазма. Все начинается после принятия прасада. Коменданту храма приходится буквально упрашивать преданных совершить какое-нибудь служение. Сейчас уже началось такое, что храмы вынуждены платить преданным зарплату за совершённое ими преданное служение. Это нехорошо. Должно быть всё наоборот. Перед дверью коменданта должна выстраиваться очередь из преданных, которые ждут, и каждый хочет совершить какое-нибудь служение. Они должны чувствовать это горящее желание совершать преданное служение, акомендант должен серьезно задумываться над тем, чем бы их занять. Есть одна история про джина из бутылки. 
Один человек нашел бутылку, открыл ее, и оттуда вылетело привидение. У него были тапки с изогнутыми носами, тюрбан, большие серьги и большая кривая секира. Джин принял освободителя за своего хозяина, но проблема джина была в том, что он должен был быть всё время занят, а иначе он просто убивал своего хозяина. И хозяин дал ему задание: подниматься и спускаться по лестнице, постоянно. Джин залазил и слазил, вверх-вниз, вверх-вниз, и так всё время. Преданные должны брать пример с этого джина:
- Мой дорогой президент храма. У Вас есть служение для меня?
Мы должны чувствовать, что если я не буду занят служением, то умру. Если у нас нет практического служения, мы должны просто залазить вверх-вниз: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна… А если появится даже маленькое служение – хватайтесь и делайте это, вот что такое энтузиазм. А лежать целыми днями на пузе, это не очень хорошо.
Благодаря энтузиазму, преданный может оставить уровень аништхита, и за очень короткое время достичь ништхи. Ништха  означает, что  вы сосредоточены в преданном служении.


Нишайа (уверенность)

Затем мы подходим к нишайа, что значит "уверенность". До тех пор, пока мы не достигли уверенности, будут сомнения, а сомневающиеся люди не смогут достичь ничего благоприятного в своей жизни. Если существуют сомнения в сердце, то не будет никакой веры в процесс чистого преданного служения. У нас должна быть вера в то, что я стану чистым преданным в этой жизни. Но если у нас есть сомнения, то мы никогда не станем убежденными в этом.
Здесь Бхактивинода Тхакур цитирует стих из Бхагавад-гиты 4.14, где объясняется, что невежественный и неверующий человек, имеющий сомнения в правильность писаний Верховного Господа – падет. Для сомневающейся души нет счастья ни в этой жизни, ни в следующей.
Итак, сомнения уничтожают счастье. Вы не можете чувствовать счастье, когда ваше сердце полно сомнений. Мы должны правильно понять науку сознания Кришны. Трансцендентное знание уничтожает все сомнения. Чайтанйа Махапрабху дал наставления всем вайшнавам о том, что сначала необходимо понять три истины: самбадха, абхидея, прайоджана. В этих трех истинах есть десять основных принципов, они объясняются Бхактивинодом Тхакуром в его Даша-муле. Я  вкратце объясню эти десять принципов. Преданный должен быть твердо убежден в них:

1) Ведическая литература – это конечный авторитет.
2) Хари [Кришна] – всемогущий и является Верховным Господом.
3) Кришна всегда обладает безграничными силами.
4) Кришна – океан трансцендентных отношений, рас.
5) Душа – отделённая часть Кришны.
6) Некоторые души попадают под влияние иллюзорной энергии Кришны.
7) Некоторые души освобождаются от влияния иллюзорной энергии Кришны.
8) Все материальные и духовные элементы одновременно едины и отличны от Кришны.
9) Чистое преданное служение является единственным средством для достижения конечной цели жизни.
10) Чистая любовь к Кришне – конечная цель жизни.

Затем Бхкативинода Тхакур приводит множество цитат, подтверждающих эти истины. Заключение таково, что тот, кто сомневается в одном или в нескольких принципах, не квалифицирован для того, чтобы совершать преданное служение. Когда есть сомнения, тогда преданное служение оскверняется, желание уходит, и желаемый результат не достигается. Сомнения всё портят, поэтому мы должны освободиться от сомнений. Поэтому те, кто имеет желание совершать чистое преданное служение, должны совершать его с огромной решимостью. Таково значение нишайа.



Дарйа (терпение)

А теперь, терпение. Для того, кто практикует преданное служение, терпение крайне важно. Те, кто обладает этим качеством - терпениеи (дарйа), известны как дхиры, или спокойные. Из-за отсутствия этого качества, человек становится беспокойным, а те, кто нетерпеливы, не могут совершать какую-либо важную работу. Качество дарйи относится как к самоконтролю, так и ко всему миру, что объясняется в первом стихе. Это означает, что человек очень терпеливый. В уме есть бесконечное количество желаний. Быть терпеливым, значит не делать ничего, связанного с этим до тех пор, пока это желание нельзя  занять в сознании Кришны. Но если есть неблагоприятное желание, например: я хочу полететь на Гавайи, как оно может быть связано с сознанием Кришны? Я буду завтра показывать слайд-шоу, и вы увидите много интересного, разные храмы, которые я посетил в Америке. Так же мы путешествовали с этим слайд-шоу в Майами. Майами подобны райским планетам. Вы увидите там попугаев, крокодилов, акул, дельфинов, китов. Так много всего. Когда вы будете смотреть всё это – вы должны быть очень терпеливы, а не так, что вы решите немедленно отправиться на Майами. Терпение означает, что вы просто терпите все эти желания. Например, вы идёте с маленьким ребенком по улице, вдоль которой одни магазины, целая улица магазинов. Когда мама проходит по такой улице со своим ребёнком, у него возникает неограниченное количество желаний.
- Мама! Купи мне это, купи мне то!
И что же мама должна делать? Она же не может купить всё. Потому она демонстрирует терпение.
- Да, я куплю тебе это, - а затем ребенок забывает, так как он видит что-то другое. И в самом конце ребёнок настолько уже сбит с толку, что мама просто покупает ему мороженное – и ребёнок счастлив.
Итак, это то, что мы должны практиковать.
- Может быть, я должен отправиться в Индию, или в Америку, или в Испанию, и там практиковать сознание Кришны? Или жениться? А может развестись? - Столько много желаний. И мы должны говорить им: “Да! Завтра поговорим об этом”. И в конце вы вкушаете немного прасада, халавы – и всё нормально. Это терпение.
Здесь Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит о различных аспектах терпения. Он приводит пример брахмана из Авантипура, который принял отречённый образ жизни, в результате чего к нему пришло очень много проблем. Однажды он сидел и предлагал фрукты Господу, но подошли какие-то ужасные дети и начали мочиться на фрукты. В другой раз, когда он повторял Гайатри,  мимо проходили его родственники и начали показывать на него:
- Ты посмотри, как он пытается избегать своих обязанностей.
Множество разных проблем. Но затем он произнёс один замечательный стих: “О, мой Господь, сейчас я осознаю, что причиной всех проблем являются не эти дети, и не мои родственники, и не полубоги. Причиной всех моих трудностей являются мои неправильные действия в прошлом. Позволь мне просто терпеть их, зафиксировав на Тебе свой ум. Я должен преодолеть этот неблагоприятный океан невежества благодаря тому, что полностью сосредоточусь на лотосных стопах Кришны”. Это было проделано предыдущими ачарйами, которые сами были сосредоточены на лотосных стопах Господа Параматмы, находящегося в сердце каждого. У такого преданного, известного как параматма-ништха, сосредоточенного на лотосных стопах Кришны, служение Господу Мукунде является единственным прибежищем. Вот таким образом мы должны практиковать терпение.
Затем мы переходим к "тат-тат-карма правартанат". Это различные виды деятельности, которые благоприятны для преданного служения. Это означает действия в соответствии с регулирующими принципами. Бхактивинода Тхакур цитирует из Шримад Бхагаватам (11.19.20-24): "Полная вера в блаженное описание Моих игр, постоянное воспевание Моей славы, привязанность к церемонии поклонения Мне, восхваление Меня через прекрасные молитвы, великое  уважение к преданному служению Мне, предложение почтения всем телом, совершение первоклассного поклонения Моим преданным – это составляет действительные религиозные принципы, благодаря которым те живые существа, которые на самом деле предались Мне, развивают привязанность ко Мне".
На основе этого стиха Рупа Госвами разделил все виды преданного служения на 64 аспекта, описанные им в "Нектаре преданности". Кришнадас Кавираж Госвами тоже описывает эти 64 вида деятельности в "Чайтанйа Чаритамрите". Первые пять пунктов из них наиболее важны. Они имеют отношение к преданию себя духовному учителю:

1.  Человек должен общаться с преданными - "садху-санга".
2.  Воспевать Святое Имя Господа -"нама-киртан."
3.  Слушать "Шримад-Бхагаватам" - "бхагавата-шравана".
4.  Жить в храме или в святой дхаме - "матхура-васа".
5.  Поклоняться Божеству с верой - "шри-муртира шраддханайа сева".

Эти пять частей преданного служения – лучшие из всех. Даже небольшое следование этим пяти аспектам приводит к великому убеждению, вере в Кришну.
И последнее – это садху-вритти, следование по стопам предыдущих ачарйев. Здесь Бхактивинода Тхакур расширяет это определение, приводя множество цитат. В своей практике преданного служения человек должен следовать примру предыдущих ачарйев, и для нас самым близким предыдущим ачарйей является Шрила Прабхупада. Он олицетворяет всех предыдущих ачарйев, и мы постоянно должны делать то, что нам сказал делать Шрила Прабхупада. Это не очень сложно. Это не является чем-то дешёвым, но это просто. Поэтому мы должны просто следовать процессу, который дал нам Прабхупада, и тогда, без сомнения, наша практика сознания Кришны приведёт нас к успеху. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Югала Прити д.д. BVS

Семинар 
«Слава Матери Ганги» 


Его Святейшества Шрилы Бхактивайбхава Свами.


ВЕЛИЧИЕ  ГАНГИ

Во многих местах ведическая литература прославляет возвышенное положение Матери Ганги, и то насколько очищающее омовение в ней или даже просто памятование о Её святых водах. Ганга нисходит с лотосных стоп Господа Вишну, и она достойна поклонения точно так же, как и Сам Господь. Ее трансцендентное  имя можно найти во многих молитвах Ведической литературы, включая Сундара или Гаура-арати, составленную Шрилой Бхактивинодой Тхакуром: 
ки баджайо джайа горачандер аротико шобха
джахнави-тата-ване джага манна-лобха
Здесь Джахнави – одно из имен Ганга-майи, и значение этой строчки: «Вся слава, вся слава этой замечательной церемонии, которая предназначена для прославления Шри Чайтаньйа Махапрабху. Эта Гаура-арати проходит в рощах на берегу Джахнави».  
  «Джахнави»  означает «Ганга».  Эта церемония привлекает всех живых существ во вселенной.
В нашей ежедневной молитве Према-дхавани мы тоже прославляем Гангу, воспевая ганга-майи-ки джайа, что означает «вся слава Ганга-деви».
В 12-й песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» есть замечательный стих, в котором так же упоминается о том, что Ганга является величайшей из всех рек:
 «Как Ганга является самой великой из всех рек, Господь Ачйута является самым великим из всех Божеств, а Господь Шамбу (Шива) является величайшим вайшнавом, точно так же «Шримад-Бхагаватам» является величайшей из всех «Пуран»».
Этот семинар основывается на книге, составленной Джай-Виджай прабху, на самых важных ее историях. Он поможет дать нам более глубокое понимание славы Матери Ганги, а так же,  оценить ее значение и развить преданность Ей. И все это предназначено для того, чтобы удовлетворить Господа Кришну.
Слава реки Ганги описана во множестве стихов, и особенно в «Пуранах». В «Нектаре преданности» Шрила Прабхупада пишет: «Когда проходило собрание великих мудрецов Наимишаранйи, Сута Госвами цитировал «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Важность Ганги была провозглашена следующим образом:
 «Воды Ганги всегда несут запах листьев Туласи, предложенных стопам Господа. Таким образом, воды Ганги текут, постоянно распространяя славу Господа Кришны. И где бы ни протекали воды Ганги эти места будут освящены»».
В 3-й песне «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Шаунака риши задает вопросы о разговоре между Видурой и Майтреей муни:
 «Наверное, есть много  историй и рассказов о чистейших играх Господа.  Слушание таких историй – подобно  омовению в водах Ганги, так как оно освобождает человека от всех греховных реакций».
 А в комментарии Шрила Прабхупада пишет: «Воды Ганги очищают, так как стекают с лотосных стоп Верховной Личности Бога. «Бхагавад-гита» изошла из уст Господа и поэтому, имеет ту же трансцендентную природу. Господь абсолютен, и все что связано с Его формой, играми и качествами, так же становится трансцендентным. Нет разницы между Его словами и играми, или даже Его потоотделением. Воды Ганги и истории, которые нисходят из Него – все это находится на трансцендентном уровне».
 Далее Шрила Прабхупада пишет: 
«Шрила Рупа Госвами установил, что все, что имеет отношение к Господу, находится на трансцендентном уровне. Если мы можем совершать всю нашу деятельность находясь в отношениях с Кришной, то мы более не находимся на материальной платформе». 
Как сам Господь, так и Его вечные спутники приходят в материальный мир с одной целью – вытащить нас из цикла непрекращающихся рождений и смертей. И вечные спутники Господа помогают Ему в этой  миссии очищения обусловленных душ. Иногда они действуют как мудрецы, иногда  они принимают форму рек, гор и других святых мест. Каждый очищается, контактируя с ними. 
Мать Ганга является одной из таких священных рек. И из всех священных рек на земле, без сомнения, Ганга является самой щедрой. Она течет тысячи километров с вершин Гималаев до Бенгальского залива. Этот Бенгальский залив известен как  «Ганга-сагара». И на любом месте, где бы  ни текла Ганга, она делает свои воды доступными каждому. 
Я думал о том, как мне достать несколько литров воды Ганги для этого семинара, но это оказалось невозможным. Может быть, получится на следующий год? Но для начала, мы пройдем весь семинар, чтобы потом по достоинству оценить воды Матери Ганги. 

МНОГООБРАЗИЕ ИМЕН И ПРОЯВЛЕНИЙ МАТЕРИ ГАНГИ

Ганга известна под разными именами. Когда она течет на высших планетных системах, она известна как Мандакини. Когда она течет на срединных планетных системах, она известна как Бхагирати, а на низших – Богавати.
В Кали-югу  мы видим, как Ганга уничтожает грехи ста рождений, просто, если человек наблюдает Гангу. Тот, кто пьет Гангу – уничтожает грехи двухсот рождений, а тот, кто принимает омовение в Ганге, уничтожает грехи тысячи рождений. Ганга-майи-ки – джай!
 Поскольку на Гангу ссылаются в каждой «Пуране», у нее есть особенное имя – Пуранапартита. Она  описана  в «Рамайане»,  в «Махабхарате», а так же в безграничной Бенгальской классике, которая описывает Чайтанйа Махапрабху. 
 Есть также ветвь знаний, которая известна как «стхала пурана», что означает - «истории определенного святого места». Пурана  означает «история», а стхала – «место». Эти истории передаются из поколения в поколение местными пандитами (учеными). 
Таких историй о Ганге великое множество. Главными, для нас, конечно же, являются игры Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, которые происходили на берегах Ганги, а так же игры Господа, где Он проявлялся и в других местах Бхараты-варши. Можно привести несколько историй.
Когда  жители Вриндавана решили пойти омыться  в водах  Ганги, Господь Кришна объяснил, что нет нужды выходить за пределы Враджа-мандалы, потому что все тиртхи, все святые места  трех планетных систем находятся во Вриндавана-дхаме.  Кришна привел их  на Манаса-гангу, расположенную посреди холма Говардхана.  И там Ганга  лично явилась перед Господом Кришной. 

Подобная история произошла  в Двараке. Однажды, во время прогулки Рукмини захотела пить.  Кришна, пытаясь достать воду для Рукмини, стал копать руками землю. Тогда Ганга явилась перед Ним, и Рукмини смогла утолить свою жажду.
Есть также место, которое называется «Брахмагири»,  где Ганга проявляется как река Годхавари. Она появилась там для удовлетворения Гаутама риши. 
 Вы, наверное, знаете, что  река Ганга является жидким проявлением Ганга-майи. Ее  прекрасное описание  приведено  в «Агни-пуране»: 
 «Ганга-майи проявляется на низших, средних и высших планетных системах. Олицетворенная форма Ганга-деви имеет белый оттенок. Она сидит на белом крокодиле и держит горшок и лотос в своих руках». 
«Падма-пурана» также описывает ее: «Ганга-майи восседает на белом крокодиле. Она так же бела, как цветок кунда или как раковина, или луна. Она украшена всеми драгоценностями». 
В «Нарада-пуране» есть замечательная цитата: «Человек должен медитировать на Мать Гангу следующим образом:  у нее четыре руки, три глаза, все  части ее тела сияют. Она держит в драгоценном горшке  цветок лотоса. Она показывает мудру благословения. Она одета в белые одежды и украшена  жемчужными ожерельями. Она выглядит очень умиротворенно. Ее лицо сияет, а лотосное сердце тает от сострадания к дживам. Она заполнила всю поверхность земли своими нектарными водами. Ей поклоняются во всех трех мирах».
Мы находим множество подобных описаний в «Брахма-ваиварта-пуране» и в «Сканда-пуране». Изначальная обитель Ганга-деви – это духовный мир. Там Она известна под именем Вара-према, что означает – «манджари» (очень маленькая  молодая гопи). Она вечно помогает играм Шри Шри Радха-Кришны. Брахма  считает ее вечной дочерью Шримати Радхарани. 
Когда Господь Кришна собрался проявить Свои игры в Мадхуре и в Двараке, Ганга-деви появилась как Митра-винда – одна из трех детей царицы Аванти.           
  Митра-винда  вышла замуж за Господа Кришну и стала одной из самых дорогих Его жен в Двараке. 
 Ганга так же является одной из трех самых дорогих жен Господа Вишну на Вайкунтхе  (две другие – Лакшми и Сарасвати).
 Так как Ганга находится в очень близких отношениях с Господом Шивой, пребывая в его спутанных волосах,  она так же считается и его возлюбленной женой, известной как Бхава-прийа или Хара-прийа. 
Будучи дочерью Химавана или Парваты, Ганга известна как Химавати. Она является старшей сестрой Умы или Парвати. 
 Когда бы ни являлась Ганга-деви, Ямуна-деви так же является вместе с ней. Вот почему Гангу называют сестрой Ямуны, поэтому ее еще знают под именем Ушна-рашми-сута-прийа. 
Ганга так же известна как замечательная жена Шантану – Шантану-валабха. Это история из «Махабхараты».  В этой игре Она была матерью восьми Васу. После того, как первые семеро были убиты, она принесла восьмого ребенка, который стал известен как Бхишмадев. 
В «Гаура-деше-двипике» мы узнаем о самом знаменитом случае с Гангой, когда она явилась пятьсот лет назад как дочь Нитьянанды прабху. В играх  Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху она явилась как Шримати Ганга-деви – дочь Господа Нитьянанды. Ее муж, Шри Мадхава, был раньше махараджем Шантану.
Ее так же называют Бхагиратхи, из-за аскез и молитв царя Бхагиратхи, которые были посвящены им Господу Вишну. Она появилась на земле, и считается его старшей дочерью. 
 Она так же известна как Джахнави – что указывает на её связь с Джану муни.
          Однажды  Джану муни повторял свою мантру гаятри, и, когда его горшок с ачаманом упал в реку Бхагиратхи (Гангу), волны реки унесли его.  Он пришел в беспокойство и вышел из медитации,  открыл свой рот и выпил всю реку. 
Царь Бхагиратха думал, куда же ушла Ганга? Он пришел к заключению, что, должно быть, Джану муни проглотил реку. Царь пришел в беспокойство и стал поклоняться Джану муни несколько дней. Тогда муни, удовлетворенный таким поведением царя, отпустил Гангу из своего тела. Из-за этого случая Ганга известна как Джахнави.
Существует множество мест, где Ганга-майи  проявлялась под разными именами как разные реки. 





ИСТОЧНИК ГАНГА-ДЕВИ  -  ГОЛОКА ВРИНДАВАНА

Истории об ее источниках в духовном и материальном мире не имеют границ. И они по-разному описываются в ведической литературе, а, в особенности, в «Пуранах». Эти различия в описаниях происходят из-за разных циклов вселенского времени (кальп).  Ганга-майи является постоянно, в каждой кальпе, точно так же как и игры Господа Кришны. 
Господь Кришна появляется в материальном мире один раз в день Брахмы. А так как  Брахма живет много-много дней, то Господь Кришна проявляет Свои игры постоянно. Эти игры  одинаковы, но все-таки, там есть различные нюансы, которые отличают эти игры друг от друга. Поэтому мы можем видеть разные описания одних и тех же игр и это не должно нас смущать и приводить в беспокойство.
Изначальное, жидкое проявление Ганга-майи исходит из трансцендентных тел Радхи и Кришны и подобно Их трансформации в воду. Для нашего понимания это очень сложно: «кто-то превращается в воду». Конечно же, в этом мире это невозможно, но в духовном мире нет слова «невозможно». Для преданного в духовном мире  нет ничего невозможного в том,  чтобы превратиться в реку. Мы находим подобную историю в одной из «Пуран».
Когда в духовном мире Господь Кришна захотел отдохнуть и принять омовение, Его преданный превратил себя в озеро. Затем Кришна захотел вытереть свое трансцендентное тело, и преданный из озера превратился в полотенце.  Кришна вытерся этим полотенцем. Когда Кришна захотел прилечь – преданный превратился в мягкую подушку, и Кришна прилёг отдохнуть. Это возможно!
Точно так же и Шри Шри Радха-Кришна становятся Гангой. Эта история описана в «Брахма-ваиварта-пуране».
Великий мудрец Нарада спросил Нарайана-риши об истории, когда тела Радхи и Кришны растаяли от музыки Господа Шивы. Нарайана-риши поведал ему эту историю. 
***
Однажды на полнолуние в месяц Картика (октябрь-ноябрь) отмечался праздник, который был посвящен Шримати Радхарани.
Шри Кришна поклонялся Радхарани в Своей Раса-мандале. Это очень уединенное место любовных  игр Господа Кришны на Голоке. 
Когда очень возвышенные личности, включая Кумаров, мудрецов и других святых,  прибыли туда прославить и поклониться Радхарани, Сарасвати начала петь и играть на своей вине.  Она играла настолько красиво, что Господь Брахма,  удовлетворенный ее исполнением,  подарил Сарасвати очень ценное ожерелье. Господь Шива, также одухотворенный ее игрой, подарил ей не менее прекрасную драгоценность. Затем  Шива, вдохновленный  Брахмой, стал воспевать хвалебные песни Господу Кришне.
Каждое его слово было наполнено чистым нектаром. Слушая это прекрасное пение, все полубоги потеряли сознание. Они упали на землю. Когда они пришли  в себя, то увидели, что вся Расамандала была заполнена водой, а Радха и Кришна исчезли. 
Господь Брахма понял, что Божественная Чета превратились в эти воды, которые потом стали известны как Ганга. Все полубоги тогда предложили свои поклоны и вознесли молитвы: «О, Господь, пожалуйста, позволь нам вновь иметь твой даршан!». 
Тогда раздался голос с небес: «Оба, Я и Шримати Радхарани превратились в эти воды. Что еще вы хотите узнать от Нас? Следуя моим наставлениям, Господь Шива должен составить «Тантра-шастру».  Повторяя эти мантры, вы исполните все свои желания. Если Шива согласится  составить эту шастру, то все смогут опять иметь Наш даршан в тот же самый момент!». 
Произнеся эти слова, никому невидимый, Господь Кришна замолчал. Выслушав все эти наставления, Господь Брахма стал обсуждать их с Господом Шивой. 
Тогда  Шива взял в руки воды Ганги и принял санкальпу (дал обет) исполнить это наставление Господа Кришны. Он составил «Тантра-шастру», и тогда Господь Кришна и Шримати Радхарани явились вновь. Полубоги, испытав огромное счастье, стали предлагать свои  молитвы Божественной Чете. 
О Нарада, я рассказал тебе самую дорогую моему сердцу историю. Воды, которые изошли из тел Шри Шри Радха-Кришны дают каждому чистое бхакти. Во всей вселенной им поклоняются как Матери Ганге.
Тогда Нарада муни стал спрашивать у Нарайана риши о том, как  Ганга вошла в камандалу (сосуд с водой) Господа Брахмы? Мудрец продолжил свое повествование.
Это случилось, когда Ганга-деви жила на Голоке как гопи. До этого на Голоке никто не мог сравниться по красоте с Ганга-деви. Уже после ее жидкая форма проявилась из частей тела Шри Шри Радха-Кришны и она снизошла на землю. 
Однажды Ганга застенчиво расположилась рядом с Господом Кришной. Ее глаза опьянели от созерцания Его красоты. После этого появилась Шримати Радхарани и так же расположилась рядом с Ним. Она была в сопровождении многих гопи. На Радхарани были надеты прекрасные украшения, на Ней была гирлянда из цветов париджата.  Ее красота заставляла стесняться красоту миллионов лун. 
Вдруг глаза Шримати Радхарани стали похожи на красные лотосы (это было потому, что Она проявила  игру божественного гнева).  Ее губы стали дрожать, и Она подвинулась поближе к Господу Кришне. 
 В это время все гопы, мальчики-пастушки, стали очень напуганы. Они предложили свои поклоны Радхарани и Кришне. Ганга  тут же встала и тоже предложила поклоны Радхарани. Она была наполнена страха и стала спрашивать о благополучии Шримати Радхарани. В своем уме Ганга-майи приняла прибежище у лотосных стоп Кришны, и Господь успокаивал ее изнутри сердца.
 Ганга наблюдала, как Радхарани сидела на возвышении. Тело Ее было наполнено ослепительным трансцендентным сиянием, а красота Ее была красотой шестнадцатилетней девушки. Ганга не могла отвести глаз от Ее сияющей формы. 
Затем Радхарани произнесла очень сладкие слова Господу Кришне: «Кто эта Ганга-деви, что смотрит на красоту Твоего лица не моргая? Она наполнена желанием оставаться с Тобой, и несомненно, Твоя красота полностью поразила Ее! Все  части ее тела наполнены счастьем. Смотреть в Твои лукавые глаза стало ее природой! И Ты занимаешься тем же!». 
Радхарани хотела еще сказать что-то Ганге, но Ганга уже все поняла и приняла прибежище лотосных стоп Кришны, так как раскрыв их секрет, Радхарани решила выпить Гангу всю до самой капли! 
В этот же момент все воды на земле высохли. Все творение переполнилось мертвыми водными существами. И испуганные полубоги, а тек же Господь Брахма и Господь Шива пришли, чтобы предложить свои поклоны Господу Кришне. 
Господь сказал: «О, Брахма, Я знаю, почему Ты молишься. Ты хочешь забрать Гангу с собой! Но сейчас она приняла прибежище у Моих лотосных стоп, потому что Радхарани чуть ли не выпила ее всю! Я бы рад был отдать Гангу тебе, но сначала ты должен успокоить ее и сделать ее бесстрашной!». 
Слушая эти слова, Господь Брахма начал улыбаться. Все полубоги стали молиться Шримати Радхарани.  Брахма обратился к Ней: «Эта Ганга явилась из Ваших тел , когда Вы были в Раса-мандале. Ганга предназначена для поклонения Вам. Господь Вайкунтхи собирается стать ее мужем, и она так же станет женой океана. Пожалуйста, позволь этой Ганге, такой, какая она есть на  Голоке, распространиться повсюду, на благо каждому. Ты ее мать и она вечно Твоя дочь».
Радхарани была довольна такой молитвой Господа Брахмы и приняла его просьбу. И когда Ганга появилась из пальца на ноге Господа Кришны. Брахма забрал ее в свою камандалу,  а Шива принял эту же воду на свою голову.  Вот почему Гангу называют еще одним замечательным именем – Трипурари-шри-рупгриха – та, которая пребывает на голове Господа Шивы. 
Затем Брахма инициировал Гангу в Радха-мантру из «Сама-веды» а Господь Кришна дал ему Свои наставления: «Ты прими Гангу, а Я снова приготовлю всё для творения . Сейчас вселенная погружена в воды разрушения и все Брахмы всех других вселенных уже вошли в Мое трансцендентное тело. Ты должен вновь создать творение и тогда Ганга придет в твою обитель». 
И когда Брахма начал творение, Ганга отправилась, куда было необходимо, под руководством Верховного Господа. Господь Кришна Сам стал Господом Вишну и  по просьбе Брахмы  женился на Ганга-деви.
Так Нарайана-риши рассказал Мудрецу Нараде это трансцендентное появление Ганга-деви из духовного в материальный мир.
Есть еще одна замечательная история о том, как тело Господа Кришны превратилось в реку  Гангу, в  ее духовные воды каранасамутра.  Эта история связана с Нарадой Муни. Мы находим ее в «Гарга-самхите». Те, кто услышит эту историю, сразу же освободятся от всех грехов.
***
Однажды Шримати Радхарани стала спрашивать  Кришну о том, как Их тела расплавились и стали жидкими. Кришна ответил: 
«Моя дорогая Шримати Радхарани, мудрецы рассказывают очень древние истории об этой  игре. 
После того, как Господь Брахма сотворил материальную вселенную, Нарада Муни стал первым из созданных им живых существ. Он бродил по всем трем мирам и воспевал славу Господа. И однажды, Брахма попросил Нараду оставить свои скитания и вместо этого стать отцом многих замечательных детей. Но Нарада ответил: «Отец, я очень стремлюсь получить трансцендентное знание, я не хочу никаких детей! Производить детей – значит постоянно пребывать в  горечи и замешательстве. Вместо этого я лучше буду сочинять любовные песни, прославляющие Господа Кришну!».
 Когда Господь Брахма услышал эти слова его губы задрожали в гневе. Но это ни одно и то же что дрожание губ Шримати Радхарани! Он очень, очень разгневался на Нараду и проклял его: «Ты, глупец! Так как тебе нравится петь ты будешь гандхарвом, небесным певцом, на протяжении одной кальпы!»».
Мы можем подумать: «О какое замечательное проклятье!». Но для Нарады это стало настоящим проклятьем. Он хотел оставаться один и скитаться, воспевая славу Господа, что не возможно для гандхарва, потому что гандхарвы всегда окружены красивыми женщинами.
 И опять материалисты думают: «О, какое замечательное проклятье!». Но транценденталист так не думает.
«Тогда Нарада стал упабахана, что означает «предводитель гандхарвов». И однажды, в сопровождении красивых женщин Нарада вернулся на планету Брахмы. И так как Его ум был постоянно занят этими красивыми женщинами (и мы видим, что этого не возможно избежать даже  на  высших планетах), то Нарада пел раги, не учитывая правильные мелодии. И Брахма снова проклял Его стать шудрой. 
Нарада стал сыном служанки, и как мы знаем из «Шримад-Бхагаватам», потом опять стал сыном Брахмы. Он скитался по всему миру, воспевая славу Господа. И, однажды, он достиг Илаврита-варши.  
Там Нарада увидел замечательный город, который назывался Бхеда-нагара. Город был наполнен дворцами, сделанными из драгоценностей, и населен прекрасными живыми существами. Но, к удивлению Нарады, эти божественные живые существа все имели какие-то недостатки тела. У кого-то не было стоп, у кого-то не было коленей, у кого-то не было полностью ног, а у кого-то были вывернутые бедра или поднятые плечи. Нарада был поражен всему увиденному и сказал: «У вас у всех такие лотосоподобные лица, изысканная одежда, прекрасные украшения, вы девы или великие риши?»» - вот такой этикет! А ни то, что если кто-то выглядит хорошо, а потом вы замечаете какой-то недостаток, вы сразу начинаете с недостатка: « А что это у тебя ноги такие косолапые?». Нет, сначала надо признать все другие, красивые части тела: «Какой замечательный нос, например, красивые глаза» - так вы сначала прославляете. А потом уже можно спросить: «А как так вышло, что ты такой косолапый?». 
 Вот так и  Нарада стал спрашивать. И жители ответили: ««Да, в сердце мы чувствуем большое несчастье. О, мудрец, наши тела очень сильно страдают. И мы тебе расскажем, как  мы можем избавиться от этих страданий. Мы являемся олицетворением раг и живем в городе Бхеда-нагара. Пожалуйста, выслушай, почему наши тела так исказились.
У Господа Брахмы есть сын Нарада, который сошел с ума от любви к Кришне. И теперь он всегда поет неправильные мелодии в неправильное время. Он великий мудрец, он странствует, где пожелает, но он поет неправильные ноты с неправильным ритмом, и это переломало все части нашего тела».
Выслушав это, Нарада был поражен. Он был унижен и пытался улыбаться. Он спросил: «Как же человек может обрести знания правильного времени и правильного ритма музыки? Пожалуйста, расскажите мне!».
И раги ответили: «Богиня Сарасвати является самой дорогой возлюбленной Господа Вайкунтхи. Тот, кто будет учиться у нее, будет знать все о музыке».
Услышав эти слова, Нарада отправился на гору Супру. Сто небесных лет он практиковал там аскезу, чтобы познать искусство раги.  Он постился и медитировал на богиню Сарасвати. Так он очистился, и когда его аскезы закончились, и Богиня Сарасвати явилась перед ним он произнес множество молитв, прославляя Ее красоту. 
Удовлетворенная Сарасвати подарила Нараде великую вину - девадата,  которая постоянно вибрировала  трансцендентный звук. А гора Супра, после этого, стала известна как «Нарада».
Затем Нарада выучил у нее разные раги и рагини, разное время и виды музыки, разные ритмы, а так же 560 000 000  модуляций различных раг. Таким образом, Богиня Сарасвати сделала Нараду непревзойденным в кругах возвышенных музыкантов
Нарада отправился в Гандхарва-нагару и принял гандхарва Тунгуру как своего ученика. Затем Нарада стал воспевать славу Господу, но думал: «Где же достойная публика для той музыки, которую я играю?».
 В сопровождении Тунгуру Нарада отправился к Господу Индре, Сурье, Брахме, Шиве, и, в конце концов, он пришел к Нарайане. Все они были заняты своими делами, и, поэтому не могли по-достоинству оценить музыкальные способности Нарады. В конце концов, Нарада и Тунгуру пролетели через миллионы вселенных и достигли великого царства Голоки. Преодолев реку Вираджа, они пришли в замечательный лес Вриндавана и достигли моего сада где гопи спросили их кто они и зачем пришли сюда.
Нарада и Тунгуру ответили: «Мы два певца, которые очень искусны в игре на вине и мы лучшие из поэтов! Мы пришли сюда для того, чтобы играть сладкую музыку для Шри Шри Радха-Кришны, пожалуйста, передай эти слова Кришне».
 Гопи сообщили Мне о двух пришедших поэтах. Я попросил их войти. Увидев Нас, сидящими на лотосе с миллионами друзьями-гопи, они обошли вокруг Нас и поклонились а затем Нарада Муни стал воспевать Мою славу, играя на своей вине а Тунгуру аккомпонировал ему.
Нарада играл и пел так сладко, что Я предложил Себя самого ему как подарок. Я растаял от любви и стал жидким, превратившись в духовные воды. Эти воды называются Брахма-дхрава – «жидкий Брахма»,  и протекают теперь через миллионы-миллионы вселенных».
Так Господь Кришна рассказал Радхарани историю об истоках Ганги на Голоке Вриндавана.
Кришна продолжал: «О, Радхарани, в этих безграничных духовных водах все вселенные плавают как маленькие плоды. И в эту манвантару Я пробил отверстие во вселенной, и небесные воды Ганги вошли в нее.
В «Гаруда-пуране», «Нарада-пуране» и в «Брахма-ваиварта-пуране» объясняется, что воды Ганги не отличны от Причинного океана, на котором возлежит Маха-Вишну. Воды Ганги также не отличны от реки Вираджи.
 Говорится, что река Вираджи имеет потенцию разрушать тонкое тело. Она описывается в «Шримад-Бхагаватам», как  удивительно мощная река, отделяющая духовный и материальный мир. И у нее есть определенная функция: когда обусловленная душа хочет войти в духовный мир, ей необходимо отбросить тонкое тело и пересечь реку Вираджа. А это совсем не просто, так как  тонкое тело - это наши  последние привязанности. 
Вот почему йоги, которые хотят войти в духовное небо,  находят очень трудным или даже невозможным, пересечение реки Вираджа. Поэтому, чтобы вернуться в духовный мир, человеку необходимо желание оставить свое тонкое

----------


## Югала Прити д.д. BVS

Говорится, что река Вираджи имеет потенцию разрушать тонкое тело. Она описывается в «Шримад-Бхагаватам», как  удивительно мощная река, отделяющая духовный и материальный мир. И у нее есть определенная функция: когда обусловленная душа хочет войти в духовный мир, ей необходимо отбросить тонкое тело и пересечь реку Вираджа. А это совсем не просто, так как  тонкое тело - это наши  последние привязанности. 
Вот почему йоги, которые хотят войти в духовное небо,  находят очень трудным или даже невозможным, пересечение реки Вираджа. Поэтому, чтобы вернуться в духовный мир, человеку необходимо желание оставить свое тонкое тело.

НЕПОСТИЖИМОСТЬ ВЕЛИЧИЯ ГОСПОДА

Однажды, в Раса-мандале Шримати Радхарани стала потеть и тяжело дышать. Пот, который стал появляться на Ее теле, превратился в Причинный океан, а Ее дыхание стало жизненным воздухом всей вселенной. Этот воздух находится внутри и поддерживает все живые существа.
Ваю - олицетворение воздуха, и его жена, Йайу-патни, проявились из этого же жизненного воздуха, из  Панча-праны Шримати Радхарани (пяти жизненных потоках, которые функционируют в теле: праны, апаны, вьяны, саманы и удханы).  
Затем от пота Радхарани проявился олицетворение океана, Варуна, а с Ее левой стороны проявилась Варунани, которая стала его женой. Потом появился сияющий золотой ребенок, содержащий в себе энергию поддерживания всей вселенной. И Шримати Радхарани поместила этого ребенка в бездонный Причинный океан. Одна часть  ребенка, которая сияла как миллионы солнц, стала распространяться в золотое сияющее яйцо. Другая часть этого ребенка стала Маха-Вишну, и затем явился Господь Кришна и дал ему мантру: «Ом кришная сваха», - которая является причиной всей удачи. Это так же подтверждается в «Брахма-самхите»:
«Духовное семя Санкаршаны, существующее в порах Маха-Вишну, появляется как золотое животворящее семя. Оно покрывается пятью великими элементами и превращается в материальные вселенные. Бесчисленные вселенные являются искаженным отражением духовного неба».  
Когда мы слушаем эти описания – их не так-то просто понять. С нашей логикой мы не сможем этого сделать: «Как часть маленького ребенка превращается в Маха-Вишну? Я думал, Маха-Вишну вечен!»
 Поэтому Господь Брахма произнес замечательный стих: «Есть люди, которые заявляют, что знают все о Кришне. Пусть они так думают. Что же касается меня, я не хочу говорить много на эту тему. О, мой Господь, я скажу только одну вещь. Все что касается Твоих богатств – все они находятся за пределами моего ума, тела и моих слов».
Этот стих был сказан Брахмой после того, как он украл пастушков и коров Господа Кришны.  Тогда Господь Кришна показал ему Свое могущество, и то, как Он смог заместить всех пастушков и телят,  сотворив их вновь. И после того, как Брахма увидел это, он предложил Кришне эти особые молитвы. 
В пятой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Шукадева Госвами тоже описывает славу Ганга-маты Махараджу Парикшиту:
 «Мой дорогой царь. Господь Вишну, который является наслаждающимся всех жертвоприношений, появился как Ваманадев, на арене жертвоприношений Бали Махараджа. Потом Он простёр Свою левую стопу до конца всей вселенной и проделал отверстие в ее покрытии  ногтем Своего большого пальца». 
Это ещё один пример величия Бога. Люди принимают, что Бог велик, мы – малы, и это все. Но так здорово услышать, насколько же Он велик! Здесь мы видим пример того, как велик Бог. Он просто вытягивает Свою стопу, и ногтем Своего пальца  делает отверстие в покрытии вселенной. Это ли не  означает величие! 
Но когда мы вытягиваем свою ногу – происходит нечто другое. Обычно мы ударяемся мизинцем о ножку стола или что-нибудь другое и кричим от боли.
Через отверстие, оставленное Господом Ваманадевой, в эту вселенную снизошли чистые воды Причинного океана, известные как река Ганга. После тысячи столетий, воды Ганги опустились на Дхрува-локу. Это показывает, насколько велика наша вселенная.
И таким образом, омыв лотосные стопы Господа, которые всегда покрыты красным порошком, воды Ганги также обрели очень красивый розовый оттенок.
Каждое живое существо немедленно может очистить свой ум  от любого материального загрязнения,  прикоснувшись к трансцендентным водам Ганги. 
И все же, ее воды остаются всегда чистыми, потому что Ганга непосредственно касается лотосных стоп Вишну перед тем, как войти в эту вселенную, поэтому она известна как Вишнупати.
И поэтому, каждый, кто примет омовение в этих священных водах, очистится, как внутренне, так и внешне.  Внешне его тело проявит иммунитет ко всем болезням, а внутри постепенно разовьется преданное отношение к Верховному Господу.  


ИСТОКИ И ПРОТЯЖЕННОСТЬ ГАНГИ В МАТЕРИАЛЬНОМ МИРЕ

В 9-й песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Шрила Прабхупада говорит о трёх описаниях источников Ганги приведенных в ведической литературе:
«О, царь! Вода из камандалы Господа Брахмы омыла лотосоподобные стопы Ваманадева, и, благодаря этому, эти воды стали так чисты, что они превратились в воды Ганги, которые текут с неба, очищая три мира».
В комментарии Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что история Ганги началась, когда воды вытекли из камандалы Господа Брахмы. Но в 5-й песне говорится, что Ганга появилась тогда, когда Господь Ваманадев левой стопой проткнул оболочку вселенной. Так же, в другом месте говорится, что Господь Нарайана явился как воды Ганги. Таким образом, воды Ганги – это сочетание трех трансцендентных вод и поэтому Ганга может очищать все три мира. Замечательное объяснение!
Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что это объяснение дано Шрилой Вишванатхой Чакраварти Тхакуром. 

По всей Индии тысячи людей омываются в водах Ганги. И регулярно омываясь в ее водах, без сомнения,  очищаются как духовно, так и материально. Есть много мудрецов, которые предложили замечательные стихи, прославляющие Мать Гангу, включая Шанкарачарью.
Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что земля Индии стала славной из-за таких рек как Ганга, и, конечно же, Ямуна, Годавари, Кавери, Нармада и многих подобных святых рек.
А теперь, я бы хотел начать повествование об истоках Ганги на этой планете, известными как «Гомукха» или «Ганготри». «Сканда-пурана» прославляет Ганготри, как самое святое место, следующим образом:
«О, дорогая Мать! Это в высшей степени удивительное и замечательное место. Оно является самым благочестивым из всего благочестивого! Это самая лучшая тиртха из всех тиртх. Она родилась из лотосоподобных стоп Господа Вишну. Чтобы достичь милости Господа, необходимо омыться у входа в ледяную пещеру, Гомукху. Человек должен омываться в этих водах, полностью сосредоточившись на играх Верховного Господа. Гомукха – это исток Гагнга-майи.
О, Шри Мукха, о, Ганга! Пожалуйста, прими наши распростертые поклоны которые мы предлагаем Тебе своим умом, речью и телом. Мы предлагаем тебе свое почтение, омываясь в твоих водах. Благодаря этому наше рождение становится благословенно, и мы хотим предлагать тебе поклоны вновь и вновь! Мы очень благодарны, за  возможность поклоняться тебе».
Это прекрасная молитва связанная с Гомукхой из «Сканда-пураны». В соответствии со «Сканда-пураной», Ганга появилась в месте, известном как Бхагиратхи-шила, где Махарадж Бхагаратха выполнял свои аскезы. Это место было изначальным местом Гомукхи, которое из-за влияния века Кали, отступило, ушло назад на 18 километров от Ганготры.
Обе, Ямуна-деви и Ганга-деви, одновременно явились перед Махараджем Бхагиратхой. Они обе были очень красивы и украшены прекрасными драгоценностями. Сладко улыбаясь, они сидели на золотом троне, окруженные небесными женщинами, а Господь Шива омахивал их чамарой.
Говорится, что Ганга-деви всегда пребывает в этом месте, названном Гомукха, вместе со своей спутницей, Ямуной-деви. Это чрезвычайно красивое место, хотя большую часть времени оно покрыто снегом. Несмотря на это, множество йогов отправляются туда и омываются в ледяных водах Ганги.
Перед тем, как низойти на эту землю, Ганга течет по небесному склону. Это описывается в «Шримад-Бхагаватам»:
«Через отверстие во вселенной Причинный океан проникает вовнутрь, как река Ганга. Воды  Ганги приобретают очень красивый розовый оттенок, подобный  стопам Господа Вишну, покрытым красным порошком. 
 Любое живое существо может немедленно очистить свой ум от любых материальных загрязнений, прикасаясь к водам Ганги; и все же, воды ее остаются всегда чистыми.
После тысячи эпох воды Ганги спускаются на Дхрува-локу. Зная о том, что эти воды омыли лотосоподобные стопы Господа Вишну, Дхрува Махарадж принимает их на свою голову с большой преданностью.  Воды Ганги стекают на планеты семи великих мудрецов, находящихся под Дхрува-локой. Васиштха, Маричи и другие мудрецы до сих пор держат ее воды на пучках своих волос.
После очищения нескольких планет эти воды проходят по определенным путям в космическом пространстве. Между райскими планетами есть определенные пути, по которым полубоги путешествуют с одной райской планеты на другую.  По этим путям миллионы райских летательных кораблей перевозят воды Ганги.
Затем, она наполняет Луну (Чандра-локу), и, в конце концов, достигает обители Брахмы – самой вершины горы Меру. Там Ганга разделяется на 4 ветви, каждая из которых течет в разных направлениях. Эти ручьи-ветви известны как Сита, Алакананда, Чакшу и Бхадра. И затем они стекают вниз в океан.
Ветвь Ганги, известная как Сита, течет в Брахма-пури, на вершину горы Меру, потом она стекает на вершину горы Кесанагара. Они так же высоки как гора Меру. Определенным образом они окружают гору Меру, защищая ее. Потом Ганга стекает на гору Ганга-мадана, а затем – на землю Бхарата-варши. В конце концов, она достигает вод соленого океана на западе. Таким образом, «Шримад-Бхагаватам» полностью описывает, как текут эти 4 ветви Ганги.
Среди девяти варш отрезок земли, известный как Бхаратаварша, является полем плодотворной деятельности. Великие ученые и мудрецы заявляют, что восемь других варшей предназначены для очень возвышенных живых существ. Возвращаясь с райских планет, они наслаждаются остатками своей благочестивой деятельности на этих восьми варшах. Они невидимы для нас. В разных историях есть указания на эти варши. Там так же описываются разные живые существа, пребывающие на них.
В комментарии к «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Шрила Прабхупада пишет: «Райские места наслаждений разделяются на три группы – это непосредственно райские планеты, райские планеты на земле, и райские места, называемые «Била», которые можно найти на более низких планетах. Среди этих трех райских мест, райские места на земле являются как раз этими восемью варшами».

ИСТОРИЯ О ГАУТТАМА-ГАНГЕ

В «Брахма-пуране» Нарада Муни узнает от Господа Брахмы, что у Ганги есть две разные формы: Гауттами-Ганга и Бхагиратхи-Ганга. Это две основные известные формы Ганги.
 Господь Брахма описывает: «В спутанных волосах Господа Шивы есть два разделения воды. Они разделены в соответствии с разными личностями, которые принимают эти воды. Одна их часть очень известна в этом мире. Она была принята брахманом, Гауттамой, который выполнял святые обязанности. Он раздавал дары и практиковал медитацию. А другая часть этих вод была принята могучим Махараджей Бхагиратхой». Поэтому считается что у Ганги две разные формы. 
***
Однажды, в Сатья-югу, Господь Брахма решил провести жертвоприношение на благо Вишвадевов – десяти сыновей Вишну. В это время все полубоги и полубогини, императоры, принцы, мудрецы, а также нищие собрались в Праяга-радже (сейчас это место известно как «Аллахабад»). В этот благоприятный день Господь Брахма взял свой топор, чтобы ударить по земле и установить основу для алтаря. Когда лезвие топора воткнулось в землю, а точнее, в какой-то железный ящик, напоминающий шкатулку для драгоценностей (при этом  был слышен характерный звук), все гости очень взволновались. Они подумали: «Что же эта шкатулка содержит в себе?».
С одобрения Господа Вишну и Господа Шивы, эта неожиданная находка, в конце концов, была открыта, и, к удивлению каждого, там нашли очень красивую молодую девушку. Ее несравненная красота была гипнотизирующей. Практически каждый захотел жениться на ней. Даже Господь Брахма был сбит с толку. 
Затем некоторые из гостей начали сражаться друг с другом, пролилась кровь. Брахма стал думать, как избежать этого кровопролития, так как это может привести к неблагоприятным результатам. В конце концов, он предложил альтернативу: провести соревнование, где победитель получит руку этой незнакомки. Тот, кто первый пройдет бху-прадакшину (обход вокруг земли) – женится на этой девушке.
И начался марафон. Это был ади-, изначальный марафон. Сейчас в мире так много марафонов! Тысячи людей бегут, бегут… А это был ади-марафон – самый первый! Цари, мудрецы, полубоги – все они бежали вместе. Одним из соревнующихся был великий мудрец,  Гауттама Риши. Он являлся дедом Крипачарьи,  одного из героев Курукшетры,  который был известен за свои духовные достижения. Он бежал медленно, позади всех участников. Можно себе представить эту картину: все мудрецы, полубоги бегут со всех сил, а этот Гауттама Риши плетется в конце, задыхается, но продолжает бежать с полной надеждой. И когда он так  бежал в полном одиночестве, ему встретилась Капила - желто-коричневая корова, родившая теленка. Гауттама Риши, немедля, оббежал корову три раза и снова вернулся к Брахме.
Брахма удивился, увидев его, вернувшегося с той же стороны, откуда стартовали все остальные риши. Он почувствовал горечь за бедного, задыхающегося мудреца, который оставил свою надежду на победу. Но к удивлению Господа Брахмы, Гауттама Риши громко заявил, что он выиграл гонку.  Господь Брахма не поверил ему.  Тогда мудрец стал возражать ему, сказав, что он настоящий победитель. Но Брахма продолжал сомневаться, пока небесный голос не произнес: «Гауттама Риши, действительно победитель, потому что он обошел вокруг коровы, которая отелилась. Это и есть Бху-прадакшина».
Как известно, в храме Радха-Дамодары, во дворике, есть много тумб-самадхи, вокруг которых преданные обходят парикраму. Если обойти все эти самадхи три раза – это будет равным прохождению одного круга вокруг холма Говардхан. Но это, конечно же, не означает, что мы так должны делать – это предназначено для тех, кто уже состарился, кому очень трудно ходить. Когда местные преданные, бабаджи старятся – они так обходят Говардхан. Но если у нас сильные, как у быка ноги, мы обходим три раза вокруг самадхи и думаем: «Ну все» - наверняка, это не будет принято.
Таким образом, обойти три раза вокруг коровы, которая родила теленка, тождественно прохождению вокруг всей земли.
Господь Брахма сразу же устроил свадьбу между риши и молодой девушкой, чье имя было Ахалья. Вскоре все другие участники забега стали возвращаться: полубоги, мудрецы, цари – все они бежали очень близко друг к другу. Когда они обнаружили, что Гауттама Риши уже выиграл сражение,  и уже успел жениться на девушке, они разгневались и стали просить объяснений у Брахмы. Они с трудом могли принять его ответ и решили, что их просто обманули. Это могло принести несчастье и риши и его молодой жене.
Поэтому  мудрец попросил  у Брахмы очень надежный дом. Господь Брахма  наставил Гауттама Риши посетить Господа Шиву, который жил на Брахма-гири а это  уже другая история.
В это время высоко над Гималаями, на горе Кайлас, у матери Парвати возникли проблемы. 
Ганга-деви, которая живет в джатах (спутанных волосах) Господа Шивы, была известна своей красотой, и время от  времени, Господь Шива проявлял к ней свою любовь. И однажды, увидев интимные отношения между Господом Шивой и Гангой, Парвати разгневалась. 
Мы видим, что даже на таком возвышенном уровне происходит то же самое. Но все же это не то же самое, что происходит в этом мире. Разница лишь в том, что любой результат  конфликта между ними,  приносит благо каждому. Все имеет свои истоки в духовном мире, и, конечно же отношения Господа Шивы и Парвати тоже.
Итак, Парвати очень разгневалась. Она открыла ум своему сыну Ганеше.  Когда тот услышал об этом, он тоже разгневался и решил подождать, пока его отец заснет и отрезать его джатах, его спутанные локоны волос. Таким образом, он хотел заставить Гангу  оставить его. Но когда мать Парвати услышала об этом плане, она не одобрила его, потому что  боялась реакции Господа Шивы. Если Парвати гневается – жди больших проблем! Но, если гневается Шива – это разрушение всей вселенной! А Парвати этого не хотела. Она со своим сыном стала думать, как избавиться от Ганга-деви, не вызывая гнева Господа Шивы. 
Ганеша пригласил Господа Варуну, и они решили использовать Гауттаму Риши как часть их плана, их игры. Итак, план был разработан очень тщательно - так чтобы никого не прокляли и не лишили чего-либо. Они устроили трехлетнюю засуху на всей планете Земля, кроме ашрама Гауттама Риши. Эта засуха была так сурова, что все святые и нищие стали искать воды и пищи. В конце концов, все просто сбежались к ашраму Гауттама Риши. По этой причине он был постоянно занят: сажал семена, собирал урожай, потом всех кормил. Однажды, к нему в сад забрела корова и стала поедать его урожай. Гауттама Риши подошел к корове с травой куша в руке и бросил в нее траву, чтобы отогнать ее прочь. В этот самый момент корова упала замертво. Внешне казалось, что это Гауттама Риши убил корову, т.е. совершил самый большой грех – гохатья – убийство коровы. Нет тяжелее греха! 
Когда все мудрецы и нищие, находящиеся в его ашраме, услышали об этом, они очень расстроились и ушли от него. Они не могли больше принимать пищу или воду от такого великого грешника. Они посоветовали мудрецу, чтобы тот очистился через соответствующую праяшчиту. Потом пришел Ганеша – он был скрыт как мудрец по имени Ганеша Риши. Он успокоил мудреца относительно гохатьи и сообщил ему, что единственный путь, как очиститься от  этого греха – принять омовение в небесной реке Ганге. Ганеша Риши наставлял Гауттама Риши: «Попроси Господа Шиву послать Гангу сюда, в это место». 
Тогда Гауттама Риши стал совершать великие аскезы, более тысячи лет держа свою душу и тело только лишь ваюпакшиной (питаясь лишь воздухом). У мудрецов, риши, было такое могущество. Они питались лишь воздухом и оставались живыми. Когда Ганга-деви услышала новость о Гауттаме Риши, она не была вдохновлена перспективой оставлять свое место подле Господа Шивы, поэтому она решила нарушить аскезы этого риши. 
Она послала нескольких прекрасных небесных жительниц, чтобы они отвлекли мудреца. Но Гауттама Риши был полностью утвержден в своей решимости. Тогда она предприняла последнюю попытку, послав свою подругу по имени Джатика, которая обладала сверхсильным могуществом. Ганга попросила ее принять форму жены Гауттама Риши, Ахальи, и в такой форме постараться отвлечь его от медитации. Джатика омылась и сделала все, чтобы выглядеть как можно более очаровательной и привлекательной. Она привлекла внимание Гауттама Риши. 
Мудрец подумал: «Как моя жена могла позволить, чтобы страсть покрыла ее здравый рассудок?». Тогда он стал использовать свою сверхъестественную силу. После того, как он смог увидеть всю эту маскировку, он проклял Джатику и стал продолжать свои усилия.
В конце концов, Господь Шива был удовлетворен усилиями мудреца и появился перед ним. Мудрец стал молить Господа Шиву, чтобы он мог очиститься от гохатьи, погрузившись в воды Ганги. Господь Шива попросил Гангу немедленно выйти из своей джаты, сплетенных волос, и спуститься на землю. Но Ганга не хотела этого делать. Тогда Господь Шива сам распустил свои локоны. 
В Индии можно увидеть изображение Господа Шивы – у него метра на два возвышаются спутанные локоны волос и свернутые в тюрбан. Итак Шива распутал его, этот «тюрбан», и ударил свои локоны о камень, заставляя так Гангу выйти и появиться   на поверхности  Брахма-гири. 
Явление Ганги приветствовалось всеми мудрецами и полубогами. Господь Шива сказал: «Никогда  не было места более святого, чем это и никогда не будет!». Он повторил три раза, добавив: «Это истина. Это истина. Это истина». И так, действительно, установлено в Ведах, что Ганга является самой святой из всех рек. Сказав это, Господь Шива исчез.
Когда туда пришли все мудрецы и полубоги, они стали выражать почтение Гауттаме Риши, провозглашая: «Победа! Победа!». Они были  радостны.
Итак, мать Парвати и Ганеша были очень довольны, потому что, в конце концов, их план удался. Но Гауттама Риши не чувствовал облегчения. Как только исчез Господь Шива, Ганга-деви тоже исчезла. Она, все равно, не хотела сдаваться, так как не могла вытерпеть разлуку с Господом Шивой. Ганга не хотела подчиняться Гауттаме Риши, который, умоляя, просил ее, чтобы она появилась вновь. Но, в конце концов, она была довольна искренностью мудреца и опять явилась, но в другом месте, известном как «Ганга-двара». Это очень близко к Брахма-гири. 
Однако, когда она явилась вновь, демон по имени Каласура открыл свой рот и начал пить ее воды. Тогда расстроенный Гауттама стал молиться матери Парвати, которая приняла форму Амбадеви и немедленно отрубила голову демону.
Ганга-деви попросила Гауттаму принять в ней омовение, но теперь он колебался, думая о возвышенном положении Ганги – ведь она жила на голове Господа Шивы. Разве может он прикоснуться к ней своими стопами!
Он стал колебаться: принимать омовение или нет? Мудрец не был уверен и стал молиться Господу Вишну, чтобы Тот помог ему. Тогда Ганга явилась опять, но, увидев сомнения Гауттамы Риши – воспользовалась этим и исчезла вновь: «Неуверен? Ладно, как хочешь, я могу и уйти!».
Гауттама Риши стал по всей земле искать Гангу, пока не нашел ее у основания горы. Он сразу же расстелил траву куша вокруг этого места и начал запугивать Гангу: если она опять исчезнет, тогда он проклянет ее! Таким образом, Ганга осталась и на этом месте образовалась кунда (озеро), известное как Куша-варта. 
Гауттама немедленно омылся в ее водах и сразу же освободился от греха гохатьи. Потом он накапал несколько капель из Ганги на корову, и она тут же ожила.
Так как воды Ганги дали новую жизнь корове, она стала известна как Годавари – святая река.
***
В «Чайтанья-Чаритамрите» также есть ссылка на Годавари: «Чайтанья Махапрабху посетил Насику. Это было во время Его путешествия в Южную Индию. Когда Он увидел божество Господа Шивы, Он отправился в Брахма-гири и затем, в Куша-варту – это источник реки Годавари». Так что, эти места посещал и Чайтанья Махапрабху.
В «Брахма-ваиварта-пуране» мы также находим историю о Бхагиратхе. В «Падма-пуране» - историю о Кашьяпа-Ганге, а в «Махабхарате» - описание, как Ганга наполняет океан.
Наши океаны довольно особенны – все океаны смешаны с ее водой, но это уже совершенно другая история.

    ОЧИСТИТЕЛЬНАЯ СИЛА ГАНГА-ДЕВИ

Следующая история это история Калакальпы
Это произошло в Трета-Югу. Жил-был очень благочестивый брахман. Его звали Дхармавасйа. Он был умиротворен, контролировал свои чувства и был преисполнен сострадания. Он обладал знанием Вед и был искренне предан Господу Вишну.
Однажды, в благоприятный праздничный день, он принял омовение в Ганге. В  свою маленькую камандалу он набрал немного ее воды. На пути к дому он стал свидетелем удивительного случая. Ему встретился торговец по имени Ратнакара, который возвращался со своим слугой из деловой поездки. У него было несколько слуг, и среди них  был очень, очень греховный Калакальпа; он носил тяжелый деревянный хлыст. 
Когда Калакальпа увидел одного уставшего быка, он решил немного погонять его хлыстом. Разгневавшись от этих ударов, бык встал на дыбы и проткнул грудь Калакальпы своими острыми изогнутыми рогами, а потом проткнул г его лаза и горло. 
Разумный и полный сострадания Дхармавасйа тут же взял листок Туласи и поместил его в рот погибшего, а так же побрызгал воды Ганги на разорванное мертвое тело. Затем, он продолжил свой путь домой. Когда он так шел один и пел имена Ганги, внезапно он увидел перед собой тысячи ямадутов. Они выглядели так сурово, но, к его удивлению, у многих из них  были отрезаны ноги, у других не было рук, у третьих – носов, языков и зубов. Многие из них кричали в агонии и бегали туда-сюда. Когда Дхармавасйа увидел их в таком плачевном положении, его сердце затрепетало, и он лишился возможности двигаться. В конце концов, силы вернулись к нему, и он попытался ласково заговорить с ямадутами. Он стал спрашивать, кто же стал причиной их страданий.
Ямадуты ответили, что их послал их хозяин, Ямарадж, чтобы привести греховного Калакальпу на суд, на наказание. Но из-за того, что его мертвое тело было окроплено водой Ганги, Господь Вишну немедленно послал своих собственных представителей, вишнудутов, которые сказали: «О, почтенные, вы кто такие? Почему вы связываете и забираете эту душу с собой? Чьи вы слуги? Немедленно убирайтесь прочь с этого места! Иначе, мы отрежем вам головы своими дисками!».
Услышав эти слова от вишнудутов, ямадуты признали их благоприятные качества и внешний вид. Они удивились, почему те пришли, чтобы забрать Калакальпу на Вайкунтху, как, если бы он был свободен от всех грехов. Ямадуты были очень разочарованы, что Калакальпа был безгрешен. Тогда они стали называть все безграничные дурные качества Калакальпы и грехи, которые он совершил: он убил тысячи брахманов; был неблагодарным и очень злосердным; он убивал и коров и друзей; он украл столько золота, как гора Меру и выкрал так много чужих жен; он убивал женщин и даже соединился со своей матерью что закончилось абортом; он напоминал гиганта-явану, варвара-мясоеда, совершившего невероятное количество страшных грехов. Никакие его дела не заканчивались ничем хорошим. Ямадуты были стойки в своем решении забрать этого греховного Калакальпу в обитель Ямараджа для наказания. 
Вишнудуты выслушали и приняли  как истину, все, что сказали ямадуты. Но они объяснили: «Так как тело этого грешника было окроплено каплями Гангаджалы (водами Ганги), то сейчас он  очистился и стал достойным войти в духовную обитель. Пока Гангаджала не соприкасается с чьим-то телом, все грехи будут оставаться с этой личностью. Далее они объяснили, что, даже просто вспоминая имя Ганги,  человек освобождается от всех грехов, потому что Ганга является огнем в лесу грехов. И что же говорить, если кто-то видит ее воды или прикасается к ним. Вот почему ямадуты должны просто вернуться туда, откуда пришли. Но ямадуты очень громко рассмеялись. Они не могли поверить этим словам. Освободиться от всех грехов несколькими каплями воды – это просто невозможно!
Вишнудуты объяснили ямадутам, что те не понимают славы Ганга-майи. Они объяснили, что ямадуты вели себя оскорбительно и не блистали разумом. Далее ямадутам было сказано, что их настоящая форма была результатом их прошлой деятельности. Они спрашивали, откуда у них желание продолжать свою греховную деятельность? Они критиковали Ганга-майи. У них не было достаточной веры в нее. Так как их решение было неправильным, вишнудуты решили убить всех ямадутов-грешников своими острыми дисками.
Началась великая битва. В то время, как радостные вишнудуты задули в свои раковины, ямадуты начали кидаться в них деревьями, камнями, скалами, но, конечно же, без какого-либо эффекта. Тогда вишнудуты начали запускать в них разнообразные дубинки, топоры, ножи, копья, мечи, острые стрелы, булавы и диски. После того, как тысячи ямадутов были уничтожены, те, кто остались – в страхе убежали. Одержав победу, вишнудуты снова задули в свои раковины. Они освободили связанного Калакальпу, поместили его в свой корабль и все вместе отправились в обитель Вишну.
После того, как покалеченные ямадуты закончили свой рассказ, они явились на планету Ямараджа, а Дхармавасйа вернулся на реку Гангу и снова принял омовение. Со сложенными руками он молился щедрой Ганге самыми изысканными молитвами. Вдруг, совершенно неожиданно перед Дхарматсавой явилась олицетворенная Ганга-майи. На ней было много прекрасных украшений. Брахман предложил ей свои дандаваты, коснувшись головой земли. Ганга улыбнулась и очень приятным голосом сказала: «О, брахман, пожалуйста, выбери какое-нибудь благословение». Дхармавасйа попросил, чтобы он мог умереть в ее водах, вспоминая и воспевая ее имена. Он также попросил, чтобы те, кто декламируют эти молитвы, достигли освобождения. Ганга ответила, что очень довольна его любовью и преданностью, и, конечно же, исполнит все, о чем он просит. После этого она незамедлительно исчезла. А  удачливый Дхармавасйа прожил долгую жизнь на берегах Ганги и встретил счастливую смерть. 
Для преданного Господа даже смерть может оказаться счастливой. Обычно, Господь Кришна защищает Своего преданного. Шрила Прабхупада приводил пример мыши и котенка. Того и другого носит в своей пасти кошка; тот и  другой находятся между ее зубов. Так какая же разница? Большая!  Для котенка это приятно, когда мать несет его; ему не надо самому ходить; он может расслабиться, он чувствует себя защищенным. Мышь же совсем не чувствует себя уютно и защищено, так как понимает, что скоро ее съедят. Такое сравнение.
 Даже неважно, каким бы несовершенным или незаконченным ни было служение преданного, пока он, так или иначе, пытается удовлетворить Кришну, Он помогает такому преданному и защищает его. На эту тему есть много замечательных историй.
Шрила Вьясадева подвел итог истории о Калакальпе, рассказывая её мудрецу Джаймини, следующими словами:  «Даже, если к водам Ганги прикоснуться случайно, такое прикосновение непременно принесет результаты. Я вновь и вновь говорю, нет никакого другого святого места, как Ганга, потому что, даже прикоснувшись к капельке ее воды, человек достигает высшей обители. А те, кто с преданностью прикасается к ее водам, избавляется от самых худших грехов, и, конечно же, отправляется на планету Вишну». Это приводит нас к другой истории.

----------


## Югала Прити д.д. BVS

Просто воспевая имена Ганги, отправляясь в паломничество к ее берегам, человек достигает освобождения. Даже, если его постигает большая неудача, из-за которой он не достигает ее вод, он все равно получает освобождение. Именно такой случай и произошел на стыке Двапара– и Трета-юги.
Жил был очень религиозный царь по имени Сатьядхарма. Он жил со своей красивой и преданной женой Виджая. Они жили 7 тысяч лет на этой планете и умерли в одно и то же время. Эта история описана в «Падма-пуране». Из-за какого-то очень серьезного греха их отправили в обитель Ямараджа. Секретарь Читрагупта зачитал историю этих двоих, которые ждали своего приговора.
Жил-был олень, очень напуганный львом, который вышел поохотиться. Олененок в страхе бежал по лесу и, как раз в это время, царь Дхармаства тоже решил поохотиться. Мы можем удивиться, ведь охота – это очень греховно! Но только не для кшатриев. Кшатриям разрешается практиковать свое искусство с помощью охоты. Но, конечно же, не с помощью ружей. С ружьями на охоту ходят только трусы! Настоящий кшатрий должен пользоваться только своим мечем, сражаясь лицом к лицу с тигром или львом.
Представьте, у вас хороший меч, вы идете в лес, в джунгли, а там – тигр!  Надо вытащить свой меч и попытаться убить тигра. И это единственный способ, как это можно сделать. Звучит, может быть, немного жестоко,  но таковы правила кшатриев (вы все, конечно брахманы, так что потерпите некоторые жесткие описания в этой истории). Кшатрий вытаскивает свой меч и пытается разгневать тигра, разозлить его. Он должен делать это, пока тигр не прыгнет на него, и обычно, это происходит на большом расстоянии; тигр начинает разгоняться, чтобы сделать прыжок, а кшатрий должен терпеливо ждать. Когда тигр пробегает определенное расстояние и делает прыжок на воина,  кшатрий в самый последний момент наклоняется, держа свой меч перед собой так, чтобы распороть живот тигра. Тигр падает замертво. Вы можете представить, какая у человека должна быть храбрость, чтобы вот так просто стоять и ждать, когда тигр набросится на него! Но у кшатриев был именно такой дух. Они делали это, глазом ни моргнув.
Но Дхармаства в этот раз не мог найти никакой жертвы в лесу, он мог разозлить разве что деревья – тигра не было. Там только был тот олененок, напуганный ревом льва. Он пробежал мимо Дхармаствы, скачущего на коне, и хотел принять у него прибежище. Но Дхармаства, раздосадованный отсутствием жертвы, увидев олененка, обрадовался возможности попрактиковать свое искусство. Он размахнулся своим мечом и ударил этого  олененка. Конечно же – это был большой грех.
В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» упоминается, что любое живое существо, которое рождается в царстве, называется «праджа», т.е. ему предназначена защита. Это касается не только людей, но и животных. Царь должен защищать всех, а особенно тех, кто принял его прибежище. Вот почему Махараджа Парикшит пожалел Кали, хотя тот был таким негодяем. Он его не убил, так как тот принял у него прибежище. А что уж говорить о невинном олененке! И все равно, он ударил его. Это было его единственным грехом. Но так как это был тяжелый грех, ему пришлось много страдать. 
Его послали в ад Асипотравана – это очень интересная адская планета. Там только деревья  и больше ничего нет! Зато листья этих деревьев острые, как лезвия бритвы. Те, кто находится на этой планете, вынуждены бегать по этим бескрайним лесам, погоняемые ямадутами. Каждый раз, касаясь лишь одного листочка, они получают глубокий порез. Описано, что Дхармастве пришлось жить на этой планете несколько кальп! Он жил там со своей женой. Затем их послали на другую адскую планету, Вьяктрапакшу.  Там тоже им пришлось испытывать мучения множество кальп. В конце концов, они получили рождение в телах лягушек, при этом, они помнили свои прошлые воплощения. Эта память доставляла им нестерпимую боль. Можете себе представить: вы были царем, а сейчас вы прыгаете как лягушка! Это очень больно!
На место, где жили эти две лягушки, пришли паломники, которые собирались отправиться на Гангу. Лягушки услышали их разговоры и подумали: «Как здорово! Мы тоже пойдем за ними! А затем, мы просто бросимся в воды Ганги и утонем в ней. После этого мы получим освобождение» - таков был их замысел. Но так уж случилось, что им повстречалась змея, которая собиралась их проглотить. Тогда лягушки стали ей проповедовать: «Почему ты такая жестокая! Посмотри на нас. Почему ты думаешь, мы получили тела лягушек? Это из-за наших прошлых жестокостей. Сейчас мы получили такую карму, что ты захотела нас проглотить. Ты что, хочешь такой же судьбы как у нас?». 
Тогда змея ответила: «Конечно же, вы говорите истину. Но тогда скажите мне, как же Господь Вишну так устроил, что одних живых существ поедают другие? Это же творение Господа Вишну, это все Он  так устроил!». Змея продолжала: «Нет никакого вреда, когда речь идет о жертве. Сегодня Господь Вишну убивает вас, используя меня как инструмент». Эта змея была слегка майавади. Лягушки уже не видели никакого выхода и стали просто восклицать: «Ганга-майи-ки – джайа!», - и в этот момент они были проглочены.
К удивлению змеи, из ее пасти вышли два сияющих существа. Более сияющие, чем сотни солнц. Даже Господь Брахма удивился: «Что происходит там на земле?». Он сообщил  другим полубогам, и все они сразу низошли на это самое место. Увидев этих двух сияющих существ, они поняли, что эти души – Дхармаства и его благочестивая жена – освободились, просто памятуя о Ганга-майи. И все полубоги обошли вокруг них и забрали на райские планеты, где они наслаждались миллионы лет, перед тем, как корабль Вайкунтхи низошел и взял их в обитель Господа Вишну. Ганга-майи-ки – джайа! 


***
Есть  еще одна из замечательных историй, которая описывает очищающий эффект Матери Ганги. Она взята из «Сканда-пураны».
Жил был Вахмика – человек очень скверного характера. Он был привязан к азартным играм, убивал коров и даже избивал свою собственную мать. Из-за такой плохой кармы, однажды, в лесу его насмерть разорвал тигр. И его душа тут же предстала перед Ямараджем на страшном суде. В обвинение, секретарем Ямараджа, Читрагуптой, был представлен весь длинный список его грехов. И не  было ни одного добродетельного поступка, который можно было бросить на другую чашу весов. Поэтому, его осудили жить на нескольких адских планетах миллионы-миллионы лет.
В это время тело Вахмики, разорванное стервятниками, так и продолжало лежать в лесу. Один стервятник, который только что поужинал его останками,  вспарил высоко в небо, держа в клюве кость от его стопы. Когда он летел, на него напал другой стервятник и хотел отобрать кость. В результате этой драки кость, конечно же, не досталась никому, так как упала вниз. Но случилось так, что эта кость упала прямо в Гангу. И немедленно, Вахмика стал достоин освобождения. 
В то время, как его отправили на наказание в ад, к нему прибыла божественная колесница,  и забрала его  в обитель Господа Вишну, Вайкунтху. 
Ганга-майи ки – джайа! 

ВЕЛИКИЕ МУДРЕЦЫ ВОСХВАЛЯЮТ ГАНГУ

А сейчас мы услышим, как Вьясадева восхваляет Гангу.
В материальной вселенной, в которой мы живем, идет непрерывающийся цикл из 4-х юг. Со сменой каждой юги, от Сатья- к Кали-, религиозность и хорошие качества людей уменьшаются.
В «Вишну-пуране» приводится разговор Парашары Муни (отца Вьясадевы) с Майтреей Муни, в котором он объясняет почему век Кали является лучшим из всех эпох: «Однажды возник диспут между великими мудрецами. Спор был о том, какая юга дает самый великий результат, за самые незначительные религиозные заслуги. И кто является самым квалифицированным в выполнении этих религиозных обязанностей. И, чтобы прийти к какому-то заключению, они отправились к моему сыну, Вьясадеве. 
Когда они пришли к нему, он был наполовину в водах Ганги. Мой сын погрузился в воды и вышел из них. Все мудрецы услышали, как он, выходя из воды, закричал: «Слава шудрам, которые так удачливы!», - и опять нырнул в воду. И снова вынырнул. Мудрецы услышали, как он воскликнул: «Слава женщинам, которые еще более удачливы!». После этого мой сын закончил омовение и поприветствовал мудрецов, подошедших к нему. Вьясадева спросил: «С какой целью вы пришли сюда?». Мудрецы ответили:  «Мы пришли к тебе, чтобы рассеять наши сомнения».
Вот почему мы должны посещать мудрецов, а не спрашивать о каких-то материальных благах: «У меня проблема с левой ногой. Что делать?». Нет. Здесь описывается, что человек должен прояснить свои сомнения.
Арджуна, в «Бхагавад-гите», сравнивал сомнения с  демонами. Они просто препятствуют нашему преданию Кришне. Вот почему мудрецы обратились к Вьясадеве: «Услышав, что ты кричал, мы удивлены. Почему ты назвал шудр и женщин счастливыми? Только когда мы узнаем это, мы откроем тебе свои вопросы, которые есть в наших умах».
Когда мудрецы обратились так к Вьясадеве, он улыбнулся и ответил: «О, великие мудрецы, слушайте внимательно, почему я произнес эти слова. Результаты, которые обретаются благодаря аскезам, самоконтролю, медитации и чистоте в течение 10-ти лет в Сатья-югу, одного года в Трета-югу или одного месяца в Двапара-югу, достигаются в один день и одну ночь Кали-юги. Поэтому я воскликнул: «О, как замечателен этот век Кали! Слава Кали!». 
То, что обретается в Сатья-югу с помощью медитации, а в Трета – с помощью жертвоприношений, в Двапару – поклонением, очень легко достигается в век Кали простым произнесением имен Кришны. 
Тогда мудрецы сказали Вьясадеве: «Ты уже ответил на вопрос, который мы собирались тебе задать». Услышав это, Вьясадева громко рассмеялся: «Я уже чувствовал, о чем вы хотели меня спросить. В Кали-югу обязанности очень легко выполнять тем, чьи врожденные недостатки смываются  благочестивыми поступками: шудрам, которые внимательно служат дваждырожденным брахманам, и женщинам, которые прилагают хотя бы незначительные усилия, чтобы подчиниться мужу», -  конечно, мужья должны быть достойными. «Поэтому, мудрецы, я выразил свое счастье, свою признательность, трижды указывая на то, что они удачливы».
Таким образом, есть множество игр и лил, связанных с великими личностями или безграничными инкарнациями Господа, с Его вечными спутниками, включая и Шанкарачарью, который тоже открывает славу Ганга-майи. Мы находим следующий стих в «Шримад-Бхагаватам»: «Лотосоподобные стопы Господа, сами по себе являются прибежищем всех мест паломничества. Великие, чистые умом мудрецы, которых несут крылья Вед всегда ищут гнездо Твоего лица, подобного лотосу. Некоторые из них, полностью преданные Твоим лотосоподобным стопам, на каждом шагу принимают прибежище у лучшей из рек, Ганга-майи, которая способна освободить человека он всех грехов».
Шрила Прабхупада пишет в комментарии к этому стиху: «Господь так добр, что распространил реку Гангу по всей вселенной, чтобы, принимая омовение в ней, человек освободился от всех греховных реакций, которые накапливаются на каждом шагу нашей материальной жизни.
Много рек в этом мире, одно омовение в которых может пробудить сознание Бога, но река Ганга является самой главной из них».
В Индии есть 5 священных рек, но Ганга – самая священная. В «Бхагавад-гите» говорится, что Ганга является самым большим источником трансцендентного счастья. Разумные люди принимают у нее прибежище, чтобы отправиться домой, назад к Богу.
Далее Шрипада Шанкарачарья рекомендует, что немного знания «Бхагавад-гиты» и немного питья воды Ганги немедленно освободит человека от наказания Ямараджа. Эти 5 священных рек: Ганга, Ямуна, Кавери, Годавари и Нармада.
Сейчас я хочу процитировать «Гангаштаку» Шрипада Шанкарачарьи:
1) «О, Богиня! Гирлянда на шее Господа Шивы! Любое существо, которое прикоснется к мельчайшей капельки твоих вод, обнаружит себя, качающимся на коленях у небесной женщины, которая в своих руках держит чамары. 
Оно освободится от осквернения и болезней Кали-юги».
2) «Ты проникла через покрытие вселенной и украсила подобные деревьям локоны волос Господа Шивы. Ты падаешь со Сваргалоки. Твои воды стекают по пещерам и склонам золотой горы на поверхность земли. Ты сурово наказываешь армию трудностей. Ты наполняешь океан и очищаешь реки райских обителей. Пожалуйста, очисти нас!».
3) «Когда слоны погружаются в твои воды, из их лбов стекает липкая благоухающая жидкость, подобно вину, опьяняющая лебедей, подобных пчелам. Ты становишься розовой от порошка, который сходит с груди жен совершенных мудрецов, а твои воды утром и вечером покрываются травой куша и цветами, предложенными тебе великими мудрецами. Пусть потоки твоих вод, которым препятствуют крокодилы и хоботы слонов, защищают нас».
4) «В начале твои воды использовались для сосуда Господа Брахмы, а потом они омыли стопы Верховной Личности Бога; затем, ты опять превратилась в драгоценность, украшающую спутанные волосы Господа Шивы. Ты стала дочерью Махараджи Джану. О, Богиня Бхагиратхи, разрушающая все неблагоприятное, всегда защищай меня!».
5) «Ты нисходишь от царей гор и возвышаешь всех людей, принимающих омовение в твоих водах. Ты наслаждаешься своими играми, как на земле, так и на небесах. Ты уничтожаешь весь страх материального существования. Твои движения напоминают движения змея Шеши. Ты напоминаешь цветок, который украшает голову Господа Шивы. Ты протекаешь мимо города Каши (другое название – Варанаси). О, та, которая очаровывает! О, Ганга! Слава тебе!».
6) «Если кто-то просто взглянет на твои волны – как он может отклониться от  правильного пути? Если кто-то пьет твои воды – ты даешь ему обитель Господа Вишну. Если любая обусловленная душа умирает на твоих коленях, о, Ганга, то для неё не составит труда достичь положения даже Господа Индры».
7) Седьмую шлоку Шанкарачарья произнес, упоминая имя Кришны: «О, Богиня! Я всегда буду посещать твои берега, живя только лишь на твоей воде. Я буду поклоняться Кришне», - сейчас вы можете засомневаться, сказав, что это типичный перевод какого-то преданного! Преданные умудряются переводить удивительные вещи. Из полностью материального места они «вытягивают» значения, которые приводят к сознанию Кришны. Я проверил санскрит, и там говорится: «кришнам», - это означает, что я поклоняюсь Кришне, предлагаю Ему свои поклоны. Шанкарачарья говорит: «Я буду поклоняться Кришне, без какого-либо желания чувственного удовлетворения. О, разрушительница всех осквернений, общение с тобой – это лестница в рай. О, Богиня Ганга, чьи волны всегда возбуждены, пожалуйста, будь довольна мной!».
8) «О, Мать Джахнави, которая общается с Господом Шивой, обитая на его голове! Когда я покину тело на твоих берегах, счастливо вспоминая лотосоподобные стопы Господа Вишну. Когда я буду наслаждаться праздником того, как мой жизненный воздух уходит! Пожалуйста, разреши, чтобы у меня была чистая преданность Господу Хари и Хара (это означает «Вишну и Шиве»)».
Любой, кто повторяет эту благоприятную «Гангаштаку», полностью освободится от всех грехов и достигнет обители Господа Вишну.

ВОЗВЫШЕННОЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ ЧИСТЫХ ПРЕДАННЫХ

В «Бхагавад-гите»,  Господь Кришна  объясняет, что, когда живое существо исчерпывает результаты своей благочестивой деятельности, тогда оно возвращается на землю. Этот процесс описывается в «Чайтанья-Чаритамрите» как «Брахмананда» - «скитание вверх и вниз по этой вселенной». В этом стихе объясняется, что в соответствии со своей кармой все живые  существа блуждают по всей вселенной. Кто-то из них поднимается на высшие райские планеты, а кто-то падает на низшие планетные системы. Из миллионов таких скитающихся живых существ, самые удачливые получают возможность общаться с истинным духовным учителем. По милости гуру и Кришны, такая личность получает семя лианы преданного служения.
В первой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» есть еще один стих:
«О, Сута Госвами! Те великие святые, которые приняли полное прибежище у лотосоподобных стоп Господа, могут немедленно очистить, освятить тех, кто общается с ними. В то время, как  река Ганга может очистить только  при помощи длительного омовения в ее водах». 
Шрила Прабхупада пишет в комментарии, что чистые преданные Господа более могущественны, чем воды священной реки Ганги. Человек  может получить духовное благо, пользуясь водами Ганги только на протяжении долгого времени. Но человек может очиститься немедленно по милости чистого преданного.
Я помню, читал одну хорошую историю, в подношении одного преданного, на Вьяса-пуджу Тамала Кришны Махараджа. Эта притча была связана с носильщиком воды.
Этот носильщик носил воду в горшках. Он делал это так: на плечах у него была бамбуковая палка, на одном и другом конце которой были привязаны два горшка. Так он ходил на реку, чтобы набрать воды. Но проблема была в том, что в одном из этих кувшинов была трещина. Когда он приходил к дому хозяина, в этом кувшине оставалось воды только наполовину. Так продолжалось целый год. И однажды, треснувший кувшин заговорил с носильщиком воды: «Мне так стыдно! Я могу служить тебе только наполовину. Мои возможности так ограничены!». А другой кувшин, у которого не было трещин, был очень горд.
«Смотри, этот второй кувшин так замечательно служит, он даже ни капли воды не потерял! А я проливаю половину из-за этой трещины и чувствую себя таким бесполезным!». Эти смиренные слова пришлись по душе носильщику воды: «В следующий раз, когда мы будем идти к дому хозяина, ты понаблюдай внимательно за той стороной тропинки, с которой ты находишься».
Треснутый кувшин так и сделал. Он смотрел на ту сторону тропинки, где его несли. Он заметил множество красивых цветов и был удивлен, откуда они? Тогда носильщик предложил ему посмотреть на другую сторону тропинки, где он обычно носил хороший кувшин – там не было ни одного цветка. Там было пусто. Тогда кувшин спросил о причине этого. Носильщик ответил: « Я использовал твою трещину, я занял твой дефект; по этому краю тропинки я посадил семена цветов. Когда мы проходили, вода из твоей трещины поливала семена. Выросло много прекрасных цветов, которые очень порадовали хозяина. Он был так доволен твоим служением! Ведь он получал и воду, и эти замечательные цветы». 
Такая удивительная история.
Мы можем думать, что мы бесполезны. Что стоит то маленькое служение, которое мы совершаем? Но если, так или иначе, мы заняты в служении чистому преданному, он может использовать все в служении Кришне. 
В «Бхагавад-гите» Кришна говорит, что любой, независимо от рождения, будь то шудра или женщина, может принять прибежище у лотосоподобных стоп Господа, и, совершая это, вернуться домой, назад к Богу. Принять прибежище у лотосоподобных стоп Господа означает принять прибежище  чистого преданного.
Далее Шрила Прабхупада пишет: «Чистых преданных, единственная забота которых – служение, почитают и называют «Прабхупада» или «Вишнупада». Это указывает на то, что такие преданные являются представителями лотосополобных стоп Господа. Поэтому, каждый, кто принимает прибежище у лотосоподобных стоп чистого преданного, выбирая его своим духовным учителем, немедленно очистится. Таких чистых преданных Господа почитают наравне с Господом, так как они заняты самым сокровенным служением Ему».
Что же такое – самое сокровенное служение? Это спасение падших, обусловленных душ, из океана материального существования. В соответствии с Писаниями, такие преданные известны как «Вице-господа». Искренний ученик чистого преданного видит его на одном уровне с Господом; но себя он считает смиренным слугой слуги Господа. Это означает – путь чистой преданности.
Мы так же находим в «Гита-махатме», которая была произнесена Господом Шивой, подобный стих: 
«Человек может очищаться ежедневно, омываясь водой. Но если человек лишь один раз принимает омовение в священных водах Ганги», - и Господь Шива добавляет, - «в водах «Бхагавад-гиты», то для него грязь материальной жизни полностью уничтожается».
В «Прартхане» Нароттам дас Тхакур также заявляет:
«Приняв омовение много-много раз в священных водах Ганги, человек очищается; но, просто увидев тебя, падшие души очищаются в тот же миг. Вот таковы твои великие качества!».
«О, Вайшнава Госвами, пожалуйста, будь ко мне милостив сейчас. Нет никого, кроме тебя, кто бы очистил мою падшую душу. Где еще можно найти такую милостивую личность, от общения с которой все грехи отходят далеко прочь. Святое имя спасает того, кто даже совершил оскорбление Господа Хари, но если кто-то совершает оскорбление в твой адрес, то нет для него больше никаких средств освобождения».
 «Господь Говинда всегда находится в твоем сердце, ведь вайшнавы – это Его жизнь и душа», - это чудесные стихи Нароттам даса Тхакура, которые также могут быть направлены и к А. Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами   Прабхупаде. 
Шрила Прабхупада – основатель ИСККОН. Основатель-ачарья всегда отличается от всех других ачарий или гуру. Это подчеркивается во многих шастрах. Я дал вам только несколько цитат из «Прапанамрита-тарпани». Среди всех ачарьев тот, кто освобождает всех людей, и кто появляется в этом мире для того, чтобы уничтожить все страхи падших душ, называется «дина-абхайа». Эта личность, несомненно, самая совершенная. Такой вайшнав-ачарья проливает свет на все философские заключения, сказанные Господом Кришной; он дает совершенное разъяснение всем свидетельствам великих риши; он везде распространяет смысл и значение песен предыдущих вайшнавов-ачарьев; он - океан милости;  он дает людям великие книги, объясняющие значение Веданты. И, таким образом, он побеждает сотни неблагоприятных  философий своими аргументами. Так как он заботится о благе людей всего мира, этот самый высший нищий, является самым важным основателем-ачарьей.
 Шрила Прабхупада-ки – джайа!
«Мой дорогой Господь! Преданные, подобные Тебе, являются олицетворенными святыми местами. Так как они носят Верховную Личность Бога в своем сердце, то могут превратить любое место в место паломничества». 
Благодаря своей непостижимой энергии Шрила Прабхупада  продолжает очищать весь мир. Он делает это, благодаря своим грандиозным достижениям, своим ученикам и последователям, своим вани, а в особенности, с помощью своих книг, которые подобны путешествующим святым местам.   
Святое место не может путешествовать – нам необходимо отправляться туда. Нам нужно отправляться к Ганге и принимать омовение в ней. Но Шрила Прабхупада сотворил эти книги, подобные Ганге и другим местам паломничества, которые не отличны от Господа,  и заставил их путешествовать к людям.
Это непостижимая милость Шрилы Прабхупады. Ее  никогда не стоит забывать, и нужно оставаться всегда верными Шриле Прабхупаде и ИСККОН. То, что сделал Шрила Прабхупада – невозможно повторить вновь. 
Шрила Прабхупада-ки – джайа!
Это конец семинара.
 Ганга-майи-ки – джайа!








ОТВЕТЫ НА ВОПРОСЫ:

-Вопрос: Падают ли воды Ганги на Голову Господа Шивы?
- Ответ: Да. Только что мы читали, что эти воды спадают также на голову Дхрувы и семи мудрецов. Мать Ганга очень и очень деятельна. Она активно очищает этот мир. Вот почему, эта планета особенная: в какой бы вселенной ни появлялся Господь Кришна, Он приходит только  на эту земную планету, чтобы являть здесь Свои  трансцендентные игры. Все они описаны в «Шримад-Бхагаватам».
В этой вселенной много планет – достаточно посмотреть в небо, но Кришна появляется только на этой планете. И мы, находясь здесь же, имеем возможность слушать о Его играх. Мы так удачливы!
Мы так же можем посетить Гангу, омыться в ней, попить ее воды. У нас есть общение со Шрилой Прабхупадой – что еще нам нужно? Но преданные сокрушаются – вот что достойно сожаленья. Нет никакой причины  о чем-то сожалеть. У нас есть общение с преданными, и мы еще не слишком сумасшедшие, что-то мы еще способны понять. Нужно воспользоваться этим, и, наконец, отбросить жалкие ожидания.
- Вопрос (не слышно);
- Ответ: Потому что мы принимаем это частично. Мы принимаем от Гуру только то, что хотим принять. Именно это происходит. Ученики принимают лишь то, что они хотят, а остальное очень осторожно отставляют в сторону. Когда у ученика  возникает определенное желание, он полностью предается Гуру, он очень предан. А когда желание исполняется – ученик куда-то исчезает. Необходимо принять Гуру полностью, независимо от того, удовлетворен ученик или нет, есть ли у него материальные желания или мотивы – он всегда должен принимать Гуру, каждое его наставление. И следовать этому.
-Вопрос (не слышно);
-Ответ: Жена берет на себя часть греховных или благочестивых реакций мужа. Вот почему человек должен знать, с кем он вступает в брак. Муж должен быть очень благочестивым, «продвинутым» в духовной жизни, тогда жена берет часть этого блага. Например, если муж – чистый преданный, то, даже, если его жена не полностью очистилась, он вернет ее домой, назад к Богу. Она воспользуется частью этого блага. Но, если муж занимается ерундой – жена получает соответствующий результат. Это законы природы.
-Вопрос (не слышно);
-Ответ:  Такой союз не очень совместим. Тогда нужно молиться Кришне, чтобы Он помог ей. Кришна может невозможное сделать возможным. Как, например, Прахлада Махарадж. Его отец был демоном, а он был пятилетним мальчиком – очень трудная ситуация. Жене, по крайней мере, хоть не пять лет. 
Прахладу было всего пять лет – что он мог поделать? Отец его был очень силен, очень могущественен, даже Господь Индра стал его слугой, представьте! Но у Прахлада была полная вера в Кришну. И так же, жена-преданная должна иметь полную веру в Кришну. Ей нужно терпеть любую ситуацию, в какой бы она ни оказалась, а так же, пользоваться своим разумом, и без необходимости, не провоцировать ситуацию. 
К, сожалению, не многие знают, как это правильно делать. Тенденция всегда к фанатизму, без внимания к другой личности. Это я наблюдаю очень часто. Например, когда преданные путешествуют в автобусах и т.д. Преданные недостаточно внимательны к чувствам окружающих, и прямо перед носом у кого-то они могут очень громко повторять маха-мантру.
Мы думаем:  «Да, конечно, это же очищает, мы даем благо этой личности», -  но на самом деле, это может быть далеко не благо. Потому что, у человека может развиваться негативное отношение к сознанию Кришны.
Нужно практиковать в соответствии с ситуацией, в которой мы находимся, чтобы без необходимости не раздражать других. А что уж говорить о жене – насколько более внимательной она должна быть!
Иногда бывает ситуация, в которой невозможно практиковать, и тогда жене нужно найти какие-то оправдания. Она может убежать куда-нибудь в лес и там повторять свои круги, а потом возвратиться назад: «О, на какой замечательной прогулке я была! Лес такой прекрасный!».
Нужно быть очень внимательным и, без необходимости, никого не провоцировать. Иначе, другие люди будут раздражаться, и мы не сможем спокойно практиковать сознание Кришны. Для всего этого нужен разум, нужно советоваться со старшими преданными.

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## Петр Иванович

Вчера Здорово попели!!!надеюсь я смогу достать видео,Харе Кришна спасибо :kirtan:

----------


## Петр Иванович



----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Оффтоп удален.

----------


## tirtha kirti das

А где можно скачать видео с Бхактивайбхавой Свами.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Бхактивайбхава Свами:

Психология – это наука, помогающая разобраться с проблемами тонкого тела – ума, разума,эго. Если появляется проблемы с грубым телом, мы идем к врачу, тоже самое касается нашего тонкого тела. Если с ним появляются проблемы не нужно думать – я преданный, мне ничего не нужно. Психология различает около 300 различных ментальных заболеваний, если преданный находится в одном из этих заболеваний не нужно игнорировать это, притворяться, что этого нет, потому что я преданный. Нет, физически мы не можем так поступать. Что касается и физических болезней или болезней ума мы не должны игнорировать это состояние. Часто преданные даже не подозревают, что они находятся в неврозе – они игнорируют свое состояние, думая Кришна обо всем позаботится, это конечно правильно, но он при этом сильно беспокоить своим поведением окружающих, потому что находится в болезненном состоянии, так же как человек, который кашляет. Кашель беспокоит окружающих и ментальные проблемы тоже беспокоют окружающих и с ними нужно иметь дело, не игнорируя это. Нужно привести в порядок свой ум, иначе, чтобы вы не делали это будет казаться ненормальным. Психология специализируется на помощи тонкому телу, как врач помогает вам разобраться с вашим грубым телом. Состояние невроза - это легкое психическое отклонение, признаки – стрессовое состояние, признаки депрессии, беспокойства, навязчивые поведения, изменение пищевых привычек, ипохондрия, сниженное настроение, грусть, тоска, тенденция постоянно заботится о своем здоровье, страх, что что-то случится с их телом. Психоз - более тяжелое психическое состояние, когда теряется контакт с реальной действительностью. 14 млн 800 тыс американцев ежегодно страдают депрессией, к сожалению многие преданные страдают от депрессии, испытывая грусть, тоску,некоторые-то доходит в этих страданиях до мысли о самоубийстве Физические болезни также надо лечить, не нужно думать, что они пройдут просто потому что вы находитесь в обществе преданных, тоже самое касается проблем с тонким телом. Преданные думают, что это карма, просто нужно так жить. Но это не так. Это не нормальное состояние, нужно не игнорировать это состояние, а лечиться. Разные Варны испытывают разные эмоции – в одной и той же ситуации шудра, например, начнет страдать, печалиться, жаловаться, у кшатрия эта же ситуация вызовет свои эмоции – никаких проблем, я сейчас все приведу в порядок, брахман будет говорить – все в руках Кришны. Кшатрий не может имитировать это, он не будет думать все в руках Господа, когда какой-то негодяй что-то делает не так. В Ведической культуре люди хорошо понимали свои эмоции. Наше общество еще не знает, как правильно проживать эмоции, мы просто стараемся их подавить. Но любой психолог знает, что подавление чувств ведет к проблемам со здоровьем. Но преданный думает-о,это майя, я не должен это чувствовать,он прибегает к подавлению. Но нужно учиться озвучивать свои эмоции, мы не можем запретить себе чувствовать. Нужно научиться выражать свои эмоции в рамках ведического общества – вот чему нам нужно научиться.

----------


## Pirognikov

*Бхактивайбхава Свами открыл первый храм Харе Кришна в Монголии*

С Гуру Махараджем сейчас находимся в Монголии, в Улан-Баторе. Вчера в воскресенье 2 декабря произошло историческое событие. У нас было открытие храма! Это первый храм в Монголии!


Потому хочется выразить огромную благодарность всем тем, кто давал большие и маленькие пожертвования на проект храма в Монголии. Ваши пожертвования теперь задействованы самым замечательным образом. Спасибо вам огромное от всей монгольской ятры!

Почему первый храм? До этого храм был в юрте, юрта стояла на земле, которая была не совсем наша, её нам милостиво предоставляли в пользование. Но теперь у нас куплена земля. Здесь преданные могут полноценно хозяйничать и действовать так, как это треюбуется для храма. Земля была куплена в январе 2012 года, с тех пор прошло 11 месяцев. Всё это время преданные занимались зданием храма. Дело в том, что земля была продана с 2-мя домами на ней. Один дом более крупный, в два этажа преданные стали переоборудовать под храм. На это и ушли эти 11 месяцев. В ходе этого менялись внутренние стены, проводились трубы отопления, водоснабжения, душ, туалет, утепление стен, и.т.д. Много серьёзных ремонтных работ, и это с учётом того, что не особенно много людей могло участвовать в этом, и не особенно много было средств для этого. Но так или иначе преданные и прихожане понемногу жертвовали и так всё было приемлемым образом сделано. Кстати, также была пробурена скважина в землю глубиной 137 метров, чтобы оттуда получать воду (получить воду из городских труб очень дорого и долго ждать). В общей сложности на всё ушло около 20 000 долларов. Это появилось из местных средств.

Гуру Махарадж был очень-очень счастлив видеть как проявился такой храм, что теперь у преданных теперь есть свой духовный дом, духовная обитель и теперь ятра сможет серьёзно развиваться. Более того храм находится в центральной части города, на возвышении и до него очень удобно добираться на транспорте. Все очень довольны.

Но тем не менее, план на этом не останавливается. Тот храм, который есть сейчас это очень небольшое здание, алтарная очень небольшая 6 на 7 метров. Даже на данный момент не особенно хватает во время воскресней программы. План Гуру Махараджа состоит в том, что это временный храм. В последствии на этой же земле будет построен настоящий храм, то есть сооружение, которое внешне будет выглядеть как настоящий храм ведической культуры.

На данный момент уже готовы чертежи этого храма. По общим оценкам специалистов в сфере строительства на его постройку потребуется 400 000 долларов. Как говорит сам Гуру Махарадж, «это очень непростая задача. Будет очень непросто найти такие большие деньги. Но всё равно нам нужно идти в этом вперёд.»

Махарадж постоянно размышляет над тем, как собрать необходимые деньги для этого, он желает, чтобы мы все также проявили большую активность в этом. Для нас, его учеников, это как своего рода миссия, поскольку у нашего духовного учителя есть его определённая миссия. Она ярко проявляется здесь в Монголии. Он осуществляет то, что предсказано в Шримад-Бхагаватам. Потому обращаюсь ко всем вам продолжить ваши старания в поддержании этого проекта.

Как только появился храм, Гуру Махарадж назначил руководство. Президент ятры Абхиманью дас (очень дельный преданный), официальный советник Чандра Бхавана дас (самый первый инициированный преданный), комендант храма Бхакта Прия дас. Жизнь теперь развивается, проповедь теперь получит большие возможности.

Источник и фото здесь: http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...news&Itemid=90

----------


## Pirognikov

*Интересные истории, случившиеся с ЕС Бхактивайбхавой Махараджем*

Как-то в питерском храме один бхакта лег спать и в сонном состоянии закатился под вьясасану. Там он благополучно проспал всю утреннюю службу. После джапы Бхактивайбхава Махарадж сел на вьясасану читать лекцию, и вдруг во время лекции послышался очень сильный храп. Махарадж (а он очень не любит, когда спят на лекции) внимательно осмотрел аудиторию и убедился, что спящих нет. Но храп, несмотря ни на что, продолжался! И вдруг Махарадж понял, что храп раздается из-под вьясасаны. Он взял данду и постучал по вьясасане.

Раздался странный звук, похожий на стон, и храп продолжился. Все преданные лежали на полу от смеха. И вдруг этот преданный проснулся и осознал, во что он влип. Махарадж ему говорит: "Вылезай", а он отвечает: "Не вылезу!".

Тогда Махарадж взял с подноса шарик и говорит: "Возьми маха-прасад", и тут же из-под вьясасаны вылезла рука, за которую Махарадж схватил, вытащил преданного, сунул ему в рот шарик и затолкал обратно под вьясасану. Хохот в алтарной был такой, что, наверно, было слышно на улице...

Историю записал Шри Джишну Прабху


Однажды Шрила Бхактивайбхава Свами играл с учениками в футбол. В одном эпизоде, одному ученику ногой попали по лицу. Он упал и потерял сознание. Вызвали скорую. Его увезли. Махарадж сказал:

- Видимо Кришна не хочет, чтобы мы играли в футбол. Через 4 часа звонит радостный из больницы и говорит, что он до этого встал в очередь на исправление носовой перегородки. Операцию надо было ждать год и заплатить 200 долларов, а тут ему сделали без очереди и бесплатно. Махарадж сказал:

- Видимо Кришна хочет, чтобы мы играли в футбол.

Источник: http://krishna.zp.ua/index.php?optio...d=39&Itemid=44

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Махабхарата дас

"Если вы хотите, чтобы ИСККОН стал намного сильнее, чем сейчас, и если вы готовы принять участие в «народной» революции, то вот программа действий для вас. В ней нет политики и противоречий, она легко применима, она не требует больших вложений, однако принесет благо всему обществу преданных по всему миру. Программа заключается в следующем: все члены Движения сознания Кришны должны читать все книги Шрилы Прабхупады.
Конечно, многие преданные и так читают книги Прабхупады, но тем не менее, все равно есть много тех, кто не читает. Есть множество преданных, которые уже получили инициацию или даже две, но до сих пор не прочитали все книги Шрилы Прабхупады, и похоже, даже не собираются это делать.
Они лишили себя нектара общения со Шрилой Прабхупадой – либо из-за нехватки времени, либо из-за «шудрянского» менталитета (слишком заняты тяжелой работой и зарабатыванием денег), либо из-за отсутствия интереса
к философии; или же они тратят свою жизнь, смотря телевизор или сидя в Интернете, или читают другие книги, кроме книг Шрилы Прабхупады. Я не хочу сказать, что просмотр сайтов или чтение других книг обязательно
являются плохими занятиями, но книги Шрилы Прабхупады должны быть в центре внимания.
Именно книги Шрилы Прабхупады изменят мир; и именно книги Шрилы Прабхупады дают самое чистое понимание сознания Кришны. Именно благодаря книгам Шрилы Прабхупады мы можем прогрессировать и обрести силы, чтобы преодолеть майю. Например, в наши дни многие преданные, похоже, даже не подозревают о том, что они не должны есть пищу, приготовленную непреданными. Читая книги Шрилы Прабхупады, они узнают об этом.
Кампания, вдохновляющая всех преданных читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады – это лучший способ поместить Шрилу Прабхупаду в центр ИСККОН. Мы можем поставить вьясасану Шрилы Прабхупады в центр храмовой комнаты и танцевать вокруг нее – и это очень хорошо – но поставить его наставления (данные в его книгах) в центр всего, что мы делаем – вот лучший способ поместить Шрилу Прабхупаду в центр всего Движения.
Если всё больше и больше преданных будут читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады, эффект будет расти, как снежный ком. Нужно просто принять решение читать их, и сделать это своей привычкой. Читать нужно в молитвенном настроении и в смиренном состоянии, с желанием научиться и очиститься. Это нужно делать ежедневно, и лучше, чтобы преданный установил определенный срок, в который он должен прочитать все книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Майя всегда
предлагает что-то, что кажется важнее чтения, но на самом деле нет ничего, что было бы настолько же важным или более важным, чем чтение книг Шрилы Прабхупады. И начав читать эти книги, вы поймете, что кроме Кришна-катхи, данной в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады, все другие темы во вселенной просто поверхностны.
Однажды начав, вы не захотите останавливаться. Внимательное и регулярное чтение книг Шрилы Прабхупады возвышает нас до совершенно иного измерения духовной жизни. С другой стороны, если мы не читаем их – если мы не
знаем, почему мы делаем то, что мы делаем – то наша духовная практика, скорее всего, зиждется на хрупкой сентиментальной основе, а это значит, что мы не можем правильно прогрессировать. Шрила Прабхупада пишет:
«Все преданные, связанные с Движением сознания Кришны, должны прочитать все переведенные книги (Чайтанья-чаритамриту, Шримад-Бхагаватам, Бхагавад-гиту и другие); иначе, спустя какое-то время, они будут только есть и спать и падут со своего положения. Так они упустят возможность
достичь вечной, счастливой жизни, полной трансцендентного блаженства»
(ЧЧ, Мадхья, 25.278, комментарий)
Большинство учеников Шрилы Прабхупады не так долго пробудут еще в этом мире. Это значит, что скоро вся ответственность за передачу учения парампары ляжет на плечи следующего поколения. Если вы не углубились в
это учение, полученное через Шрилу Прабхупаду, то что вы будете слабым звеном парампары; а множество слабых звеньев сделают слабым всё Движение.

----------


## Aryan

Этот текст с сайта Е.С.Бхакти Викаши Свами- BVkS
Иногда путают с Е.С.Бхактивайбхавой Свами - BVS

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Как-то раз в машине произошел интересный разговор. За рулем был ученик Гуру Махараджа. Мы возвращались после утренней лекции по ШБ. Гуру Махарадж спросил его, почему он на утренней программе был не в дхоти. Он ответил: «Не получается». Гуру Махарадж тогда сказал: «По крайней мере, на утренней программе ты должен быть в дхоти. Это не нормально, к Господу приходить в одежде непреданных. Видели ли вы Кришну в брюках? В джинсах? А?» И затем мы некоторое время ехали молча.

И тогда Гуру Махарадж продолжил: «Вот представьте: у вас на кухне стоит пустая коробочка из пластмассы. И вы наклеиваете на нее бумажку с надписью «соль». И тогда очень вероятно, что довольно скоро эту коробочку заполнят солью. И когда вы носите эту одежду непреданных, т.е. как бы приклеиваете на себя знак «непреданный», то очень вероятно, что скоро вы заполнитесь «непреданским» содержимым, вкусами, свойственными непреданным, привычками, поведением, речью, образом мыслей и т.д. Т.е. вы постепенно можете превратиться в непреданного.

Как вот если вы идете по улице в ваишнавской одежде, все естественно на вас смотрят. Как вы себя ведете, что делаете. Вы сразу же начинаете делать серьезный вид, не смотрите на витрины, прилично себя ведете и т.д. Потому что все на вас смотрят. Но когда вы хотите, чтобы о вас не думали, что вы преданный, то вы одеваетесь как непреданный, и тогда на вас никто не обращает внимания, и вы можете спокойно разглядывать витрины, вывески, разгуливать по магазинам, вести себя так, как это свойственно непреданным. Тогда вы начинаете любить то, что любят непреданные. Но вайшнавская одежда удерживает вас от этого. Потому так важно носить вайшнавскую одежду».

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://krishna.lg.ua/ne-nuzhno-uchit...h-zatrudnenij/

_Не нужно учить людей, что кавача будет их защищать от материальных затруднений_

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Зачем забывать Иисуса Христа, если вы поистине веруете в него? Я хочу сказать, что Движение Сознания Кришны - НЕ РЕЛИГИЯ, в том понимании, как современный человек себе ее представляет. Поймите, вся беда наша в том, что Движение Сознания Кришны у многих ассоциируется с каким-то новым, сектантским течением, придумавшим очередного бога Кришну. С этой точки зрения, может быть, было бы неразумным принимать эту веру ввиду большого количества конкурентов на этом поприще "многобожия".

Но Движение Сознания Кришны только лишь несет истинное, всеобъемлющее знание о едином Господе, вечном и привлекающем. Имен у Господа множество. Господь имел, имеет и будет иметь огромное количество воплощений на этой земле, но сущность, его верховная личность едина. Основные его законы, основополагающие, трансцендентные принципы существования в божественном мире, нашем родном доме - одни.

Кто он - Господь Бог? Каковы законы его обители? Как мне освободиться от беспокойств, болезней, ненависти, страданий, бесчисленных страданий и привязанностей, которые будут неминуемо сопровождать нас, пока мы находимся на пути материальных наслаждений?

Вы читаете "Отче наш" и постоянно находитесь во власти гнева. Вы воспеваете Иисуса Христа перед обедом из аппетитного бифштекса с яйцом. Пойте "Отче наш", но не забывайте учения Иисуса Христа и его заповедей! Иначе, какой смысл в такой вере?

Сознание Кришны дает нам "методы", открывающие нам глаза на многие простые вещи. Истинная, божественная, трансцендентная любовь, любовь ко всем живым и неживым существам, находящимся в этом мире - это действительно не так просто, как может нам показаться. И нельзя это осознать умом. Нужно просто войти в это состояние и жить этим.

НО КАК ЭТО СДЕЛАТЬ?

Веды дают нам в пользование основополагающие принципы, регулирующие всю деятельность в этом мире и являющиеся ступенью в мир Господа:

- употребление в пищу только растительной пищи; отказ от продуктов, полученных путем убийств живых существ;

- отказ от алкоголя, никотина, наркотиков;

- отказ от участия в азартных играх, денежных и других махинациях;

- половая жизнь - только в браке для зачатия детей.

И НАСЛАЖДЕНИЕ ТРАНСЦЕНДЕНТНЫМ ЗВУКОМ МАХА-МАНТРЫ - ВЕЛИКОЙ ПЕСНИ ГОСПОДА.

Наш ум очень сильно покрыт оболочкой майи - материальной энергией, чтобы понять, почему воспевание маха-мантры - ведь это вроде бы так просто - позволяет нам сделать тот огромный прыжок из бездны в родную, светлую обитель; прохождение этого пути, быть может, отняло бы у нас в десятки раз больше времени, усилий, бесчисленное множество воплощений. И Господь сам кричит нам: "Хари бол! Эй! Ты в иллюзии! Зачем ты мучаешься? Возвращайся ко мне скорей!" Но как ему трудно докричаться до нас! "Не ломись в закрытую дверь". Но Господь Бог, вселюбящий, не может забыть о нас, и он знает что рано или поздно эта дверь ему будет открыта.

Открой свою душу, раздень своего "ребенка", посмотри на мир глазами ребенка - и ты увидишь, как все в твоей жизни начнет меняться. Но мы все пытаемся понять нашим загрязненным умом, не очистив при этом свое сознание.

Сознание Кришны поможет Вам глубже осознать Вашу религию. И как может святое знание заставить человека отречься от своей веры? Мы здесь не занимаемся насильственным совращением людей в наше движение. Мы - СОЗНАНИЕ Кришны. И тот, кто очистил свое сознание от материального мусора, познав личность Кришны, как бы с другого уровня смотрит на все религиозные проблемы, понимая, что никакой проблемы и нет вовсе, и что все это - суть одного и того же учения - ВЕД.

Движение Сознания Кришны в первую очередь обращается к истинно атеистам, не признающим "Бога ни в каком виде". Сам Господь в книгах Прабхупады протягивает им свои руки. Атеисты не воспринимают ни пророка Магомета, ни сына - Иисуса Христа, ни Будду, посланных во спасение с одним и тем же учением, единственно пересказанного в разных формах.

----------


## Aryan

Дорогие друзья!
Вы можете ознакомиться с проектом первого Вайшнавского храма в Монголии. Также у вас есть возможность помочь в его осуществлении.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/f...g/x/14018367#/

Ваш слуга
Нандалал дас

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Зачем забывать Иисуса Христа, если вы поистине веруете в него? Я хочу сказать, что Движение Сознания Кришны — НЕ РЕЛИГИЯ, в том понимании, как современный человек себе ее представляет. Поймите, вся беда наша в том, что Движение Сознания Кришны у многих ассоциируется с каким-то новым, сектантским течением, придумавшим очередного бога Кришну. С этой точки зрения, может быть, было бы неразумным принимать эту веру ввиду большого количества конкурентов на этом поприще «многобожия».

Но Движение Сознания Кришны только лишь несет истинное, всеобъемлющее знание о едином Господе, вечном и привлекающем. Имен у Господа множество. Господь имел, имеет и будет иметь огромное количество воплощений на этой земле, но сущность, его верховная личность едина. Основные его законы, основополагающие, трансцендентные принципы существования в божественном мире, нашем родном доме — одни.

Кто он — Господь Бог? Каковы законы его обители? Как мне освободиться от беспокойств, болезней, ненависти, страданий, бесчисленных страданий и привязанностей, которые будут неминуемо сопровождать нас, пока мы находимся на пути материальных наслаждений?

Вы читаете «Отче наш» и постоянно находитесь во власти гнева. Вы воспеваете Иисуса Христа перед обедом из аппетитного бифштекса с яйцом. Пойте «Отче наш», но не забывайте учения Иисуса Христа и его заповедей! Иначе, какой смысл в такой вере?

Сознание Кришны дает нам «методы», открывающие нам глаза на многие простые вещи. Истинная, божественная, трансцендентная любовь, любовь ко всем живым и неживым существам, находящимся в этом мире — это действительно не так просто, как может нам показаться. И нельзя это осознать умом. Нужно просто войти в это состояние и жить этим.

Но как это сделать?

Веды дают нам в пользование основополагающие принципы, регулирующие всю деятельность в этом мире и являющиеся ступенью в мир Господа:

употребление в пищу только растительной пищи; отказ от продуктов, полученных путем убийств живых существ; 
отказ от алкоголя, никотина, наркотиков; 
отказ от участия в азартных играх, денежных и других махинациях; 
половая жизнь — только в браке для зачатия детей. 
И наслаждение трансцендентным звуком маха-мантры — великой песни Господа.

Наш ум очень сильно покрыт оболочкой майи — материальной энергией, чтобы понять, почему воспевание маха-мантры — ведь это вроде бы так просто — позволяет нам сделать тот огромный прыжок из бездны в родную, светлую обитель; прохождение этого пути, быть может, отняло бы у нас в десятки раз больше времени, усилий, бесчисленное множество воплощений. И Господь сам кричит нам: «Хари бол! Эй! Ты в иллюзии! Зачем ты мучаешься? Возвращайся ко мне скорей!» Но как ему трудно докричаться до нас! «Не ломись в закрытую дверь». Но Господь Бог, вселюбящий, не может забыть о нас, и он знает что рано или поздно эта дверь ему будет открыта.

Открой свою душу, раздень своего «ребенка», посмотри на мир глазами ребенка — и ты увидишь, как все в твоей жизни начнет меняться. Но мы все пытаемся понять нашим загрязненным умом, не очистив при этом свое сознание.

Сознание Кришны поможет Вам глубже осознать Вашу религию. И как может святое знание заставить человека отречься от своей веры? Мы здесь не занимаемся насильственным совращением людей в наше движение. Мы — СОЗНАНИЕ Кришны. И тот, кто очистил свое сознание от материального мусора, познав личность Кришны, как бы с другого уровня смотрит на все религиозные проблемы, понимая, что никакой проблемы и нет вовсе, и что все это — суть одного и того же учения — ВЕД.

Движение Сознания Кришны в первую очередь обращается к истинно атеистам, не признающим «Бога ни в каком виде». Сам Господь в книгах Прабхупады протягивает им свои руки. Атеисты не воспринимают ни пророка Магомета, ни сына — Иисуса Христа, ни Будду, посланных во спасение с одним и тем же учением, единственно пересказанного в разных формах.

Е.С. Бхактивайбхава Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ПОСЛАНИЕ ГРИХАСТХАМ

Есть кое-что, что меня сильно беспокоит. Это беспокойство связано с нашими грихастхами в ИСККОН. Я думаю, сейчас они сталкиваются с огромными трудностями с поддержанием семьи, кому-то приходится очень тяжело трудиться и тяжело работать. В то же время мы ожидаем, что они будут поддерживать строгую садхану, и меня всегда заботит вопрос о том, чтобы грихастхи получали достаточно поддержки, чтобы они могли должным образом поддерживать и свою материальную жизнь, и свою духовную практику. Я уже говорил о том, что в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады, в его комментариях, лекциях мы находим очень сильные утверждения, очень яркие о том, что грихастхи привязаны, что это колодец. Я хотел бы напомнить нашим грихастхам, что эти слова не о преданных-грихастх. Все эти утверждения о том, что домохозяева привязаны к своей семье, членам семьи: детям, родственникам иногда сравнивается с привязанностью кошек и собак, пожалуйста, помните, что это относится к непреданным. Вы должны помнить об этом, речь о непреданных. Чтобы не было так, что преданные-грихастхи, которые слушают такие лекции, думали, что это относится к ним. Это не про вас. Это про тех, кто не практикует преданное служение. Если говорить о преданных-домохозяев, то это совсем другая категория, семейных людей. Из Махабхараты, Рамаяны мы видим, что даже вечные спутники Господа были очень привязаны к членам своей семьи. Это не то, что будучи преданным-грихастхой вы отрекаетесь от своей семьи, как санньяси например, это невозможно. Не нужно пытаться это делать. Привязанность естественна. Но поскольку Кришна в центре, то такого рода привязанность – совсем другое дело. Это то, что я хотел бы передать, донести до наших грихастх.

Е.С. Бхактивайбхава Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Я часто слышу разные вещи о Святом Имени. "Что делать во время воспевания?"????
Но я редко слышу, чтобы кто-то говорил о том, что Прабхупада говорил касательно воспевания: "Слушать! Слушать! "
Мы слышим много разного: "Воспевайте от всего сердца" и прочее. 
Но как насчет слушания? Это и есть процесс! Это процесс! Просто слушать звуковую вибрацию Святого Имени!
Потому что если есть внимательное слушание, тогда Святое Имя начнет действовать! Как действовать? Начинает очищать сердце. Очищать сознание. И тогда естественные качества души начнут проявляться!

Е.С. Бхакти Вайбхава Свами.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Факт в том, что Кришна всегда здесь. Мы просто забыли. И это дилема. Просто воспевая Харе Кришна маха-мантру, нашу связь с Кришной можно постепенно возродить.
 Это займет время. Так как мы очень долго были связаны с материальной энергией. Это не дешевый процесс. Не так что раз-раз и получили. Это займет время. Время, чтобы плод созрел. 
Любую ценную вещь, чтобы осознать, нужно время. Как манго, которое считается царем всех фруктов. Требуется много времени, чтобы созреть. Он меняет столько цветов в процессе созревания. Растет, растет. На каждой стадии вы можете использовать его. 
Даже если оно совсем маленькое. Вы можете сделать манго пикалз. Очень вкусно. Сознание Кришны - это так здорово. На любой стадии бхакти, на какой бы вы ни находились в сознании Кришны, вы можете почувствовать вкус.
 И также есть стадия, когда манго полностью созрело. И какой же вкус? Очень сладкий. Так же и в сознании Кришны. Это займет время. Но когда плод полностью созреет, кришна према, любовь к Кришне, когда борьба будет позади, мы поймем, оно того стоило!

Е.С. Бхактивайбхава Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ДАЙТЕ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ ТЕМ ПРЕДАННЫМ ЗНАТЬ - КОТОРЫЕ НЕ МОГУТ ПРАВИЛЬНО СЛЕДОВАТЬ ПРАВИЛАМ И ПРЕДПИСАНИЯМ, ЧТО У НИХ ЕСТЬ ДРУЗЬЯ!

Вопрос: Такая ситуация что я не знаю как поступить. Преданные продвинутые много лет. Делают ошибки-например выпивают или что то ещё. Создают беспокойство нам. Что делать? Можно ли его оставлять? Можно ли его наказывать?
Переводчик: То есть вы имеете ввиду каких то преданных которые много лет но они пьют. Да? Говорится.
Вопрос: Да. Опустились. Как с ними поступать вообще?
Ответ: Мы должны смотреть чтобы мы сами не начали пить вино -прежде. Просто показывайте им хороший пример. Показывайте что в этом нет необходимости. Показывайте хороший пример правильным образом себя ведя. И конечно же мы должны помогать каждому преданному в той или иной мере на сколько он позволяет себе помогать.
Вопрос: А если он не понимает?
Ответ: Мы не можем никого заставить. У каждого есть свобода выбора. Предаваться Кришне или нет. Следовать правилам и предписаниям или нет. Мы можем пытаться. Шрила Прабхупада говорил: Мы можем подвести коня к воде. Но мы не можем заставить его пить. Мы не можем взять коня за шею и так вот засунуть в воду-Ну давай !Пей быстро! Если лошадь не хочет-это всё! Мы можем подвести людей к сознанию Кришны. Воспевайте Харе Кришна !Пейте молоко. Но если они не хотят мы не можем их заставить. Тогда они неудачливы. По крайней мере мы должны следить чтоб мы сами практиковали. Что я практикую. А другие также получат благо. Возможно это не будет так заметно. Но они будут получать благо! Поскольку они будут всегда помнить этот хороший пример. Дайте возможность тем преданным знать -которые не могут правильно следовать правилам и предписаниям что у них есть друзья! Что те преданные которые всему хорошо следуют -они их друзья. И в любое время они могут принять у них прибежище. У этих друзей. Поддерживайте хорошие дружественные взаимоотношения. И в то же самое время показывайте хороший пример.

Е.С.Бхактивайбхава Свами
Ш.Б.4.10.15.Санкт Петербург.
05.11.2004.

----------

